# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթություն արտասահմանում,  ինչի՞ց սկսել...

## BusinessMen

Ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ հայ երիտասարդին արտասահմանում սովորելու կամ վերապատրաստվելու համար, արդյո՞ք բարձրագույն կրթությունը և անգլերեն լեզվի միջին իմացությունը բավարար է, ո՞ր կազմակերպություններն են կազմակերպում ուսում արտասահմանում, ի՞նչ ծրագրեր գոյություն ունեն, կա՞ն արդյոք ինչ-որ խոչընդոտներ, ո՞ր երկրում է կրթությունը ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա և վերջապես ի՞նչ է տալիս ուսումը արտասահմանում…

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ ինքս սովորում եմ արտասահմանում, փորձեմ պատասխանել հարցիդ: 
Հայաստանում կան կազմակերպություններ, որոնք զբաղվում են արտասահմանյան կրթական ծրագրերով և կրթաթոշակներով: Դրանցից ամենատարածվածն են IREX-ը՝ www.irex.am, DAAD-ը՝ www.daad.am և  Soros-ը՝ www.osi.am: Առաջինը ծրագրեր է առաջարկում ԱՄՆ–ում սովորելու համար, երկրորդը՝ Գերմանիայում, երրորդը՝ տարբեր երկրներում: 

Այս կազմակերպությունների ծրագրերը նրանով են լավ, որ եթե անցնես որևէ ծրագրով, ապա ամբողջ ուսումդ և ապրելուդ ծախսերը ֆինանսավորվում են: Թերությունն այն է, որ անցնելը շատ դժվար է՝ դրամաշնորհները խիստ սահմանափական են, իսկ դիմողները շատ,  և նյարդերդ կարող է չդիմանան, քանի որ հիմնականում մի քանի փուլով են անցնում մրցույթները. այսինքն կարող է անցնես մինչև վերջին փուլ ու ամենավերջում չանցնել, այլ ընկնել ասենք պահեստային՝ ալտերնատիվ ցուցակ: Նաև այս ծրագրեի պահանջն այն է, որ սովորելուց անմիջապես հետո պիտի հետ գաս, ինչը ոմանց համար կարող է թերություն լինել...

Բացի կազմակերպություններին դիմելուց, կարելի է ընտրել նաև այլ ճանապարհ, որը գուցե ավելի դժվար է տեխնիկապես և ֆինանսապես, բայց ավելի ռեալ, այն է՝ ինքդ անհատապես դիմես արտասահմանյան համալսարաններին, իմանաս ընդունվելու պահանջներր և ուղարկես բոլոր այն փաստաթղթերը, քննությունների արդյունքները, որոնք պահանջում են: Ես ինքս անցել եմ այդ ճանապարհով: 
Այս եղանակով կարելի է անգամ անձամբ դիմել կրթաթոշակների՝ նորից ամեն տեղեկությունը ստանալով տվյալ համալսարանից:

Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե ինչ է պետք բացի լեզվի իմացությունից, ապա ասեմ, որ պետք է ունենալ լավ ռեզումիե, լավ շարադրված ու հետաքրքիր "Statement of Purpose" այն մասին, թե ինչու ես դիմել իրենց, ինչու ես ուզում սովորել հենց այդտեղ և ինչ է քեզ տալու այդ ուսումը, և պիտի ունենալ ճիշտ գրված երաշխավորագրեր, որոնք ոչ թե սովորական շաբլոն գովեստի խոսքեր են ասում քո մասին, այլ կոնկրետ բաներ են նշում, որոնցով դու տարբերվում ես մնացածից, և ինչը հետաքրքիր է տվյալ ուսումնական հաստատության համար: 
Բայց դե իհարկե լեզվի լավ իմացությունը շատ կարևոր է... որովհետև անցնելը քիչ է, պիտի ի վիճակի լինես սովորել, որն առանց լեզվի ազատ տիրապետման բավականին դժվար կլինի:

Ի՞նչ է տալիս արտասահմանյան ուսումը: Շատ բաներ: Նախ, դուրս ես գալիս երկրից և մի քանի տարի այլ մշակույթների հետ ես առնչվում, ինչն անխոս լայնացնում է մտահորիզոններդ ու ջարդում շատ անպետք ստերեոտիպեր: Դառնում ես ավելի լայնախոհ, սկսում ես տեսնել շատ բաներ քեզ համար նախկինում սովորական թվող ստանդարտներից դուրս: 
Երկրորդ, կարիերա ստեղծելու հոյակապ հնարավորություն է, քանի որ արտասահմանյան կրթությամբ կարող ես աշխատել արտասահմանում /իհարկե եթե ոչ թե Այռեքսական կամ նման ծրագրով ես անցել, ինչը քեզ կստիպի տուն վերադառնալ, այլ դիմել ես անհատականորեն/, իսկ եթե որոշես հետ գալ Հայստան, ինչը նույնպես խելամիտ տարբերակ է, ապա նախկինում փակ շատ դռներ կսկսվեն բացվել քեզ համար, որովհետև ունես արտասահմանյան կրթություն, փորձ  և լեզվի գերազանց տիրապետում: 

Դժվար է անցնել ու գնալ սովորելու, բայց հավատա՝ ջանքերն արժեն արդյունքին:

Հ.Գ. Անգլերենի իմացությունը արի սկսենք լավացնել հենց հիմա: Քո մականվան մեջ "Men" բառը դրված է հոգնակիով, քեզ երևի եզակին է պետք՝ "Man", եթե իհարկե չես ուզում ինքդ քեզ հոգնակիով ներկայացնել:  :Wink:

----------

ars83 (14.03.2011), mkofranc (18.11.2009), Yevuk (20.09.2011)

----------


## BusinessMen

Շնորհակալություն ուղղման համար, բայց դա պատահական չե այդպես գրված… Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, ուշադրությունը շատ լավ բան է…
Ինչ վերաբերվումա կրթությանը, քո նշած կազմակերպություններին ծանոթ եմ, դրանց միջոցով կփորձեմ, իսկ միանգամից համալսարան դիմելը իմ համար նորություն է, չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ինչպես պետք է սկսել գործընթացը… Եթե օգնես, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ… Օրինակ, հետաքրքիր է, դու ո՞ր երկրում ես սովորում, ի՞նչ մասնագիտությամբ, համալսարանին ինչպե՞ս ես դիմել (ինտերնետով, նամակով կամ ինչ-որ ծանոթով), ի՞նչ փաստաթղթեր ես ուղարկել, ինչպե՞ս, ֆինանսական ի՞նչ ծախսեր կան, ինչքա՞ն է տևում գործընթացը, ո՞րտեղ կարելի է ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ և նման բաներ… Մեկ էլ մի բան, ես բարձրագույնն ավարտել եմ, ապա ծառայել, ծառայությունը քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ որ դեր խաղում է

----------


## ivy

> Շնորհակալություն ուղղման համար, բայց դա պատահական չե այդպես գրված… Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, ուշադրությունը շատ լավ բան է…
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա կրթությանը, քո նշած կազմակերպություններին ծանոթ եմ, դրանց միջոցով կփորձեմ, իսկ միանգամից համալսարան դիմելը իմ համար նորություն է, չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ինչպես պետք է սկսել գործընթացը… Եթե օգնես, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ… Օրինակ, հետաքրքիր է, դու ո՞ր երկրում ես սովորում, ի՞նչ մասնագիտությամբ, համալսարանին ինչպե՞ս ես դիմել (ինտերնետով, նամակով կամ ինչ-որ ծանոթով), ի՞նչ փաստաթղթեր ես ուղարկել, ինչպե՞ս, ֆինանսական ի՞նչ ծախսեր կան, ինչքա՞ն է տևում գործընթացը, ո՞րտեղ կարելի է ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ և նման բաներ… Մեկ էլ մի բան, ես բարձրագույնն ավարտել եմ, ապա ծառայել, ծառայությունը քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ որ դեր խաղում է


Նախ, ծանոթ–մանոթ բաները արժի մոռանալ էստեղ: Անհատական դիմելու համար կա մի միջոց՝ ինտերնետ, գումարած ինքնուրույնություն: Պիտի հասկանաս, թե որտեղ ես ուզում սովորել և ինչ մասնագիտությամբ: Դրա մասին մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմելուց հետո սկսում ես որոնել: Հետևյալ կայքերը կօգնեն գտնել, թե որ երկրի որ համալսարանում կան քո ուզած մասնագիտությամբ բաժիններ.
www.petersons.com
www.gradschools.com
www.daad.de/en

Գտնում ես համալսարանների հետաքրքրող բաժինները և սկսում ես նայել իրեն օֆիցիալ կայքերում ինչեր են գրված դիմորդների համար, հիմանականում դա լինում է  Admission կամ Prospective students կամ էլ Application process ենթակետերում: Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ նշված է լինում՝ ինչպես դիմել որոնք են պահանջները, ինչ քննություններ հանձնել, ինչ փաստաթղթեր ուղարկել, և որոնք են դիմելու ժամկետները: Եթե այդքանը կարդալուց հետո դեռ մնում են հարցեր, անրաժեշտ է նամակ գրել տվյալ ֆակուլտետի/բաժնի աշխատողներին և հարցնել, թե ինչ և ոնց: Նրանց էլեկտրոնային հասցեները սովորաբար լինում են նույն կայքերում: Դրանից հետո սկսում ես փաստաթղթեր հավաքելն ու քննություններ հանձնելը: Օֆիցիալ արժեք ունեցող քննություններ կարելի է հանձնել միայն մի տեղ՝ IREX–ում, դրա համար նախապես պիտի հերթագրվել և ժամկետները պլանավորելիս հաշվի առնել, որ հերթը շատ արագ չի հասնում, ինչպես նաև քննության պատասխանները: 

Շատ կարևոր է անհատական դիմումի ժամանակ հոգալ ֆինանսավորման հարցերը՝ դիմել համալսարանում առկա կրթաթոշակների կամ գտնել հովանավոր կամ էլ ունենալ սեփական միջոցները, այլապես դիմելն ու ընդունվելն իմաստ չի ունենա: Դրա մասին նույնպես արժի նայել տվյալ համալսարանի կայքերում կամ նամակ գրել իրենց և հարցնել:

Բանակում ծառայել–չծառայելու հարցը արտասահմանյան համալսարաններին քիչ է հոգում, բայց դա կարող է առավելություն լինել, երբ էստեղ մտնես դեսպանատուն՝ վիզա ստանալու: Վիզա ստանալու համար էլ մտնում ես դեսպանատուն հենց համալսարանից օֆիցիալ նամակ ես ստանում այն բանի վկայությամբ, որ ընդունվել ես. դա ամենակարևոր փաստաթուղթն է վիզա ստանաու համար, ինչպես նաև ֆինանսավորման մասին փաստաթուղթը: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է կոնկրետ իմ սովորելուն, ապա ես Գերմանիայում եմ, սովորում եմ Մյունխենի պետական համալսարանում  www.lmu.de՝ բիզնեսի և կրթության հոգեբանություն http://www.paed.uni-muenchen.de/excellence/: Ուսումն անգլերենով է և վերջում ստանում ես մագիստրոսի կոչում: Բայց ընդհանրապես Գերմանիայում տարածված չեն անգլալեզու բաժինները, հատուկենտ են...

----------

ars83 (14.03.2011), Tornado (23.04.2010), Yevuk (20.09.2011)

----------


## schuschanik

ivy ամեն ինչ մանրակրկիտ նկարագրել է: ֆորմալ գործընթացների վերաբերյալ  շատ քիչ բան ունեմ ավելացնելու, միայն խորհուդ կտամ սովորելու մեկնել որևիցէ կրթական փոխանակման հիմնադրամի միջոցով, այլապես ֆինանսական պոբլեմներ կծագեն: պետք չէ հուսահատվել, Մոսկվա միանգամից չի կառուցվել, կարող ես դիմել բոլոր ծրագրերով միաժամանակ:   բնականաբար դիմորդների  պայքարը թեժ է , թեկնածուների ընտրութույնը նմանապես: բայց եթե հանձնաժողովի մեջ մի հայ անգամ եղավ, ուրեմն ընտրութույնն օբյեկիտիվ չէ: 

բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է անպայման հետ վերադառնալու նախապայմանին, ապա դա հարաբերական է: ես և սօռօսի և դաադ ի ուսանող եմ, նրանք ունեն մի ծրագիր, որը համատեղ են իրականացնում, և ինձ նմանատիպ պահանջներ չեն ներկայացվել:

անմիջապես համալսարանների դիմելն ել է լավ միտք, ուղղակի այդ ժամանական գումարային պրոբլեմներ առաջ կգան: կա մի տարբերակ ևս, կան համալսարաններ, որոնք համալսարանական բյուջեից թոշակներ են տրամադրում: կարելի է փորձել այտդեղ: 

իսկ ուսման որակի առումով, գոհ եմ ինչ խոսք:իրենք զարգացնում են ուսանողի ինքնուրույն մտածելու ունակութույունը, այսինք ստիպված չես լինում սովետական գրականութոյւնից թարգմանել հայերեն, և գիտական աշխատանք ներկայացնել:  բայց կա մի ԲԱՅՑ-իրենք ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում տեսությանը, ավելի շատ պրատկիտ դասընթացներին են տեղ տալիս: այս առումով սովետական մեթոդիկան ինձ ավելի շատ է դուր գալիս:

----------


## P.S.

Ես էլ, ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, ընդամենը կարող եմ ասել՝ եթե շատ ուզենաս, կարող ես սովորել։ Եվ դրամաշնորհ գտնես, ես լավ համալսարան, և լավ ծրագիր...Ուղղակի քեզ համար սահմանի, որ առաջին տասը մերժումը պլանավորված է...թևաթափ չլինես, կհասնես ուզածիդ

----------


## BusinessMen

Բոլորիտ շնորհակալություն, վաղը պիտի գնամ անգլիական հյուպատոսարան և ԴԱԱԴ-ի գրասենյակ, եթե էլի ինչ-որ հարցեր եղան, հույսով եմ կօգնեք… Ձեզ բոլորիտ հաջողություն ուսման մեջ, կարիերա ստեղծելու և մեծ ապագայի ճիշտ ուղղություն եք ընտրել, ես էլ շուտ հուսահատվողներից չեմ, այնպես որ ժամանակի ընթացքում հյուր կունենաք Հայաստանից… ՀՈՒՅՍՈՎ ԵՄ

----------


## BusinessMen

Արտասահմանում սովորող հայ երիտասարդներ, ինձ կարաք կոնկրետ բուհեր ասել, որտեղ սովորելու պայմանները ավելի հարմար են, ֆինանսական ծախսերը և ընդունվելու համար սկզբնական պահանջները  քիչ…
Կամ նույնիսկ բուհեր կարողա լինեն, որոնք ինչ-որ կրթաթոշակներ տրամադրեն սովորել ցանկացողների համար, կամ ինչ-որ այլ ծրագրեր…
Անհամբեր կսպասեմ ձեր պատասխանին…

----------


## Սահակ

Ես ինքս դիմել եմ միանգամից համալսարան և ընդունվել և ավարտել եմ ԱՄՆ-ի Քորնելլի համալսարանը ֆիզիկայի մասնագիտությամբ։ Եթե գիտական ուղղությամբ ես դիմում և դիմում ես ասպիրանտուրա ապա ֆինանսական հարցեր չեն ծագում քանի որ *բոլոր* ընդունվածները ստանում են ֆինանսական օգնություն և կրթաթոշակ։ Հետ վերադառնալու ոչ մի պայմանները չկան։ Ընդհակառակը ավարտելուց հետո քեզ փորձում են համոզել որ մնաս ԱՄՆ-ում և հետ չգնաս։ Խորհուրդ կտայի դիմել միանգամից համալսարան։ Դու ի՞նչ մասնագիտությամբ ես դիմում։

----------


## BusinessMen

Ես ծրագրավորող եմ, բակալավրի աստիճան ունեմ, պետ համալսարան, ի՞նչ կառաջարկես

----------


## Սահակ

Ես խորհուրդ կտայի դիմել Computer Science-i graduate school-@ for Ph.D. degree.
Դրա համար պետք է հանձնես լավ TOEFL and GRE General թեսթերը, բայց ամենակարևորը պետքա ծրագրավորում լավ իմանաս։

Փորձիր անել հետևյալ թեսթը ու ասա ինչքան միավոր ես ստանում։ 
http://www.ets.org/Media/Tests/GRE/pdf/CompSci.pdf

----------


## BusinessMen

Ապրես, տեստը կնայեմ, պատասխանը կասեմ

----------


## BusinessMen

> Ես խորհուրդ կտայի դիմել Computer Science-i graduate school-@ for Ph.D. degree.
> Դրա համար պետք է հանձնես լավ TOEFL and GRE General թեսթերը, բայց ամենակարևորը պետքա ծրագրավորում լավ իմանաս։
> 
> Փորձիր անել հետևյալ թեսթը ու ասա ինչքան միավոր ես ստանում։ 
> http://www.ets.org/Media/Tests/GRE/pdf/CompSci.pdf



Իսկ քո գրած համալսարանը որտեղա, սայթը որնա՞, մեկ էլ կրթաթոշակներին վերաբերվող ինչ-որ սայթ գիտես՞

----------


## Գաղթական

իրոք արդեն ամեն ինչ ասվեց
ես միայն կավելացնեմ, որ որոշ երկրներում անհրաժեշտ է կրկին "որակավորել" մեր Հայկական դիպլոմը:
այսինքն՝ քննողը ուսումնասիրում է դիպլոմը և այն հատկացրած համալսարանի վարկանիշը և որակավորում տալիս, թե այն իրենց երկրի կոնկրետ որ դիպլոմին է հավասար:
օրինակ՝ քո բակալավրի դիպլոմը իրենք կարող են համարել իրենց բակալավրի դիպլոմին անհավասար և անհրաժեշտություն ծագի նորից մի որոշ ժամանակ իրենց համալսարանում բակալավրիատում ուսանել:
կամ համեմատեն տարբեր առարկաների դասաժամերի քանակների տարբերությունը՝ քո ուսանած և իրենց համալսարանում դասավանդվող:

բացի սա՝ խիստ անհրաժեշտ պայման է լեզվի բարձր մակարդակի վրա իմացությունը:
սրա համար պարտադիր պետք է քննություն հանձնես և ուղարկես իրենց՝ ընդունվելու համար այլ անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերի հետ միասին:

և եթե ընդունվես մագիստրատուրա ոչ ԱՄՆ-ում կամ Կանադայում, կամ Եվրոպական որևէ այլ երկիր՝ Մեծ Բրիտանիայից բացի, ուրեմն կարող է անհրաժեշտություն ծագել՝ նույնպես տեղի լեզվի բարձր իմացության, քանի որ, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, ոչ բոլոր համալսարաններն են առաջարկում Անգլերեն լեզվով դասավանդում, կամ՝ առաջարկում են կիսով չափ:


օրինակ երբ ես շարունակում էի մագիստրատւրաս Շվեյցարիայում՝ Անգլերենի լավ իմացության հետ զուգահեռ, Գերմաներենի մակերեսային իմացությունն էլ ինձ բավարար էին,
բայց Հոլանդիայում՝ անհրաժեշտություն ծագեց Հոլանդերեն լեզվի խորը իմացության՝ ընդունվելու համար, և իմ Հայկական դիպլոմը հավասարեցրեցին իրենց HBO-ի մակարդակին (HBO - բարձրագույն կրթություն՝ նախքան համալսարան ընդունվելը.. Հոլանդիայում կրթական համակարգը շատ ու շատ այլ կերպ է կազմակերպված, քան նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրներում)



Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Հա՝ ֆինանսավորման մի հնարավորություն էլ կա, որ շատ մարդկանց համար դեռ անհայտ է..
ես ինքս՝ նոր եմ սկսել ուսումնասիրել այս բնագավառի հնարավորությունները, դրա համար շատ օգտակար չեմ կարող լինել այս հարցում, բայց դու կարող ես ինքդ էլ փնտրել:

Սփյուռքում գոյություն ունեն մի շարք Հայկական կազմակերպություններ կամ անհատ բարերարներ, ովքեր ֆինանսական աջակցություն են ցուցաբերում օտարերկրյա ԲՈՒՀ-երում ուսանող Հայազգի ուսանողներին:

ամենակարևոր պարտադիր պայմանը՝ լինել Հայ...  :Wink:

----------


## Սահակ

> Իսկ քո գրած համալսարանը որտեղա, սայթը որնա՞, մեկ էլ կրթաթոշակներին վերաբերվող ինչ-որ սայթ գիտես՞


Ես ինքս ավարտել եմ Քորնելլի համալսարանը http://www.cornell.edu/ 

Կրթաթոշակների համար սայթեր իմանալ պետք չի, քանի որ եթե դու ընդունվես օրինակ computer science graduate school (ասպիրանտուրա) ապա քեզ ավտոմատ կերպով անպայման կտան կրթաթոշակ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սփյուռքում գոյություն ունեն մի շարք Հայկական կազմակերպություններ կամ անհատ բարերարներ, ովքեր ֆինանսական աջակցություն են ցուցաբերում օտարերկրյա ԲՈՒՀ-երում ուսանող Հայազգի ուսանողներին:


Բայց դա նոր չէ: Ես դրա մասին վաղուց գիտեի:
Իսկ բժշկական կրթությունից որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է: Այս բնագավառում բարդություններ ավելի շատ են ծագում, քան մյուսներում՝ կապված թե՛ երկրի լեզվի իմացության հետ, թե՛ մինչ այդ ստացած կրթության:

----------


## schuschanik

> Բայց դա նոր չէ: Ես դրա մասին վաղուց գիտեի:
> Իսկ բժշկական կրթությունից որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է: Այս բնագավառում բարդություններ ավելի շատ են ծագում, քան մյուսներում՝ կապված թե՛ երկրի լեզվի իմացության հետ, թե՛ մինչ այդ ստացած կրթության:


Իրոք կրթաթոշակային հիմնադրամներից ոչ բոլորն են ֆինանսավոում բժիշկներին: Նույնիսկ հաստ տառերով միշտ գրված է լինում, որ բոլոր մասնագետները կարող են դիմել , բացի բժիշկներից:  Բայց ասեմ , որ Գերմանիայում լեզվի խնդիր չկա, դու կարող ես շատ հանգիստ սովորել անգլերենով: 
Գիտես, ԴԱԱԴ - ն ունի բժիշկների համար կրթաթոշակային ծրագրեր, խորհուրդ կտայի հետաքրքրվել, կարծեմ փաստաթղթերի հանձնման ժամկետը փետրվարին է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրոք կրթաթոշակային հիմնադրամներից ոչ բոլորն են ֆինանսավոում բժիշկներին: Նույնիսկ հաստ տառերով միշտ գրված է լինում, որ բոլոր մասնագետները կարող են դիմել , բացի բժիշկներից: Բայց ասեմ , որ Գերմանիայում լեզվի խնդիր չկա, դու կարող ես շատ հանգիստ սովորել անգլերենով:


Այստեղ միայն կրթաթոշակի հարցը չէ: Լեզուն իրոք խնդիր է: Ես մեկ ամսով Գերմանիա մեկնել եմ ընդամենը ամառային պրակտիկայի, բայց մեծ դժվարությունների եմ հանդիպել: Բանն այն է, որ բժշկական կրթություն ստանալիս դու պետք է անպայման շփվես հիվանդների հետ, իսկ նրանցից ոչ բոլորն են խոսում անգլերեն, հաճախ լավ չեն ներկայացնում իրենց վիճակը, իսկ դա շատ կարևոր է: Հենց այդ խնդրի պատճառով բժշկական կրթական ծրագրեր անգլերենով պարզապես չկան: Ես կարող եմ դիմել տեսական բժշկության գծով: Այդ դեպքում անգլերենը լրիվ բավարար է, բայց դա նաև մեծ ռիսկի հարց է. Հայաստանում հետո աշխատանք չեմ գտնի:

----------


## schuschanik

> Այստեղ միայն կրթաթոշակի հարցը չէ: Լեզուն իրոք խնդիր է: Ես մեկ ամսով Գերմանիա մեկնել եմ ընդամենը ամառային պրակտիկայի, բայց մեծ դժվարությունների եմ հանդիպել: Բանն այն է, որ բժշկական կրթություն ստանալիս դու պետք է անպայման շփվես հիվանդների հետ, իսկ նրանցից ոչ բոլորն են խոսում անգլերեն, հաճախ լավ չեն ներկայացնում իրենց վիճակը, իսկ դա շատ կարևոր է: Հենց այդ խնդրի պատճառով բժշկական կրթական ծրագրեր անգլերենով պարզապես չկան: Ես կարող եմ դիմել տեսական բժշկության գծով: Այդ դեպքում անգլերենը լրիվ բավարար է, բայց դա նաև մեծ ռիսկի հարց է. Հայաստանում հետո աշխատանք չեմ գտնի:


հենց իմ նշած ԴԱԱԴ ի ծրագիրը տեսական բժշկության գծով է: դա հատուկ հետազոտական ծրագիր է: :Smile:   բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է աշխատանքային պրակտիկ փորձին, Բյուրակնիկ ջան, միանգամից ասեմ, որ գերմանական բյուրակրատիզմը քեզ դժվարություններ առաջ կկանգնեցնի: նախ չեն ճանաչում դիպլոմը, պարտադրում են հաճախել կրթական կուրսերի.. ու լիքը նման բաներ : մի խոսքով  թուլատրություն ստանալը  այստեղ մի անասելի տանջանք  է բժիշկերի համար: Ես ունեմ էստեղ շատ հայ բժիշկ ծանոթներ որոնք արդեն հոգնել են սպասելուց

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է աշխատանքային փորձին, Բյուրակնիկ ջան, միանգամից ասեմ, որ գերմանական բյուրակրատիզմը քեզ դժվարություններ առաջ կկանգնեցնի: նախ չեն ճանաչում դիպլոմը, պարտադրում են հաճախել կրթական կուրսերի.. ու լիքը նման բաներ : մի խոսքով թուլատրություն ստանալը այստեղ մի անասելի տանջանք է բժիշկերի համար: Ես ունեմ էստեղ շատ հայ բժիշկ ծանոթներ որոնք արդեն հոգնել են սպասելուց


Հա՛, դրա մասին էլ գիտեմ: Մենակ Գերմանիան չէ, բոլոր երկրներն էլ այդպիսին են: Դրա համար ուզում եմ սովորել, վերադառնալ Հայաստան, իսկ Հայաստանում գիտությունը մեռած է, աշխատանք չեմ ճարի: Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչ շատ խուճուճ է: Իզուր չէ, որ արդեն երեք-չորս տարի է, ինչ հետաքրքրվում եմ, բայց ոչ մի հարմար բան չեմ ճարում:

----------


## Արսեն

Շատ լավ թեմա է, արդի, մանավանդ որ ես էլ խնդիրներ ունեմ արտասահման մեկնելու հետ կապված: Բանն այն է, որ ես դեռ չեմ ծառայել, այս տարի նոր կավարտեմ և կստանամ բակալավրի դիպլոմ/կարմիր, կապույտ թե կանաչ կապ չունի երևի/: Ընդհանուր առմամբ թեմայում ծանոթացա թե ինչ եղանակներ կան արտասահման մեկնելու և սովորելու: Շնորհակալություն, լավ մանրամասն գրել եք :Ok: : Ինձ ճիշտ խորհուրդ է պետք, ինչ անեմ, որ չսխալվեմ: Կամ միգուցե դեռ պիտի ծառայեմ, նոր դիմեմ... ով է առընչվել այս խնդրի հետ, կիսվեք ձեր ձորի մասին :Smile: : 
ևս մի բան, որ մասնագիտւթյունս տարածված չի շատ - քիմիա և բնապահպանություն, և իմ բուհում ստացված գիտելիքների ծավալի վրա շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, չնայած արդեն ասվեց, որ արտերկրում կարելի է լրացնել այդ պակասը :Xeloq: : Բուհ չեմ կարողանում գտնել, որն իմ մասնագիտության ամբիոն կունենա, որ գոնե փորձեմ :Blush: : Նոր եմ սկսել հետաքրքրվել, հույսով եմ կօգնեք ճիշտ որոշում կայացնել՝ ճիշտ խորհուրդներով :Smile: :

----------


## Hripsimee

Իսկ չկան այնպիսի կայքեր, որտեղ կարող ես որևէ արտասահմանյան համալսարան ընդունվելու համար քննություն հանձնել?

----------


## Second Chance

Ով գիտի Undergraduates և Graduate students ի տարբերությունը, չեմ հասկանում իրականում ինչ է ինկատի առնվում  առաջինը մագիստրանտն է, թե բակալավրը՞

----------


## ivy

> Ով գիտի Undergraduates և Graduate students ի տարբերությունը, չեմ հասկանում իրականում ինչ է ինկատի առնվում  առաջինը մագիստրանտն է, թե բակալավրը՞


Undergraduate students - բակալավրիատի ուսանողների
Graduate students - մագիստրատուրայի ուսանողներ

----------


## Nuard

http://www.kth.se/?l=en_UK

բավականին լավ համալսարան է Շվեդիայում։ Նաև անվճար սովորելու տարբերակներ ունեն։

http://www.kth.se/studies/master?l=en

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ, ծանոթ–մանոթ բաները արժի մոռանալ էստեղ: Անհատական դիմելու համար կա մի միջոց՝ ինտերնետ, գումարած ինքնուրույնություն: Պիտի հասկանաս, թե որտեղ ես ուզում սովորել և ինչ մասնագիտությամբ: Դրա մասին մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմելուց հետո սկսում ես որոնել: Հետևյալ կայքերը կօգնեն գտնել, թե որ երկրի որ համալսարանում կան քո ուզած մասնագիտությամբ բաժիններ.
> www.petersons.com
> www.gradschools.com
> www.daad.de/en
> 
> Գտնում ես համալսարանների հետաքրքրող բաժինները և սկսում ես նայել իրեն օֆիցիալ կայքերում ինչեր են գրված դիմորդների համար, հիմանականում դա լինում է  Admission կամ Prospective students կամ էլ Application process ենթակետերում: Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ նշված է լինում՝ ինչպես դիմել որոնք են պահանջները, ինչ քննություններ հանձնել, ինչ փաստաթղթեր ուղարկել, և որոնք են դիմելու ժամկետները: Եթե այդքանը կարդալուց հետո դեռ մնում են հարցեր, անրաժեշտ է նամակ գրել տվյալ ֆակուլտետի/բաժնի աշխատողներին և հարցնել, թե ինչ և ոնց: Նրանց էլեկտրոնային հասցեները սովորաբար լինում են նույն կայքերում: Դրանից հետո սկսում ես փաստաթղթեր հավաքելն ու քննություններ հանձնելը: Օֆիցիալ արժեք ունեցող քննություններ կարելի է հանձնել միայն մի տեղ՝ IREX–ում, դրա համար նախապես պիտի հերթագրվել և ժամկետները պլանավորելիս հաշվի առնել, որ հերթը շատ արագ չի հասնում, ինչպես նաև քննության պատասխանները: 
> 
> Շատ կարևոր է անհատական դիմումի ժամանակ հոգալ ֆինանսավորման հարցերը՝ դիմել համալսարանում առկա կրթաթոշակների կամ գտնել հովանավոր կամ էլ ունենալ սեփական միջոցները, այլապես դիմելն ու ընդունվելն իմաստ չի ունենա: Դրա մասին նույնպես արժի նայել տվյալ համալսարանի կայքերում կամ նամակ գրել իրենց և հարցնել:
> 
> ...


Շատ ափսոս անգլերեն չեմ հասկանում,թե չէ  հարց չէի տա ու  Ձեր տված սայթերից կիմանայի,բայց քանի որ չկարողացա կարդալ զահլա չտանելու համար մի հարց կամ երկու :Smile: ,օրինակ ես սովորում եմ ԲՈՒՀ ում և երրորդ կուրսում կարող եմ գնալ այդ երրորդ չորրոդ կուրսը արտերկրում ավարտել և կապ ունի՞ գերազանց ես սովորել թե սովորոկան,դե խառը գնահատականներով:

----------


## ivy

> Շատ ափսոս անգլերեն չեմ հասկանում,թե չէ  հարց չէի տա ու  Ձեր տված սայթերից կիմանայի,բայց քանի որ չկարողացա կարդալ զահլա չտանելու համար մի հարց կամ երկու,օրինակ ես սովորում եմ ԲՈՒՀ ում և երրորդ կուրսում կարող եմ գնալ այդ երրորդ չորրոդ կուրսը արտերկրում ավարտել և կապ ունի՞ գերազանց ես սովորել թե սովորոկան,դե խառը գնահատականներով:


Նախ, անգլերեն սովորիր կամ այլ օտար լեզու... առանց դրա ոչ մի ծրագրի չես կարող մասնակցել։

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ, անգլերեն սովորիր կամ այլ օտար լեզու... առանց դրա ոչ մի ծրագրի չես կարող մասնակցել։


Ենթադրենք գիտեմ,իսկ հետո՞:

----------


## ivy

> Ենթադրենք գիտեմ,իսկ հետո՞:


Գրել ես, որ չգիտես... իմաստ չկա հիմա մնացած հարցերին պատասխանել, քանի դեռ լեզու չգիտես...

----------


## Gayl

> Գրել ես, որ չգիտես... իմաստ չկա հիմա մնացած հարցերին պատասխանել, քանի դեռ լեզու չգիտես...


Դե ուրեմն ես գնացի օտար լեզու սովորելու:

----------


## Second Chance

> Undergraduate students - բակալավրիատի ուսանողների
> Graduate students - մագիստրատուրայի ուսանողներ


բայց դա վերաբերվում է նախքին կարգավիճակին՞  ,  :Think: 
ասենք երբ էնտեղ/site-ում  նշվում են պայմանններ 
for Undergraduates
for Graduates /professional students
ի նկատի ունի նախքի՞ն կարգավիճակները, որոնց հիման վրա դիմում ես, թե՞ իրենց մոտինները, որոնց համար ես դիմում :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> բայց դա վերաբերվում է նախքին կարգավիճակին՞  , 
> ասենք երբ էնտեղ/site-ում  նշվում են պայմանններ 
> for Undergraduates
> for Graduates /professional students
> ի նկատի ունի նախքի՞ն կարգավիճակները, որոնց հիման վրա դիմում ես, թե՞ իրենց մոտինները, որոնց համար ես դիմում


Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ սայտեր ես նայում։ Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ իրենց մոտի ուսմանն է վերաբերվում։ Այսինքն՝ եթե ընտրում ես for Undergraduates, ուրեմն ուզում ես բակալավրիատում սովորելու համար դիմել, եթե for Graduates՝ մագիստրատուրայում սովորելու համար։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Շատ ափսոս անգլերեն չեմ հասկանում,թե չէ  հարց չէի տա ու  Ձեր տված սայթերից կիմանայի,բայց քանի որ չկարողացա կարդալ զահլա չտանելու համար մի հարց կամ երկու,օրինակ ես սովորում եմ ԲՈՒՀ ում և երրորդ կուրսում կարող եմ գնալ այդ երրորդ չորրոդ կուրսը արտերկրում ավարտել և կապ ունի՞ գերազանց ես սովորել թե սովորոկան,դե խառը գնահատականներով:



ընտրողն ու որոշողը դու ես..
իրավունքն էլ քոնն է..
ո՞ւմ ինչ գործն է, թե դու որտեղ ես որոշել դադարեցնել ուսումդ ու որտեղ վերսկսել..
կարևորը բավարարես պահանջներին այն տեղի, ուր կուզենայիր սովորել..
իսկ գնահատականները դեր կարո են խաղալ, բայց ոչ ամենակարևոր..

----------

Gayl (18.11.2009)

----------


## MetalFan

Նախ անգլերենի իմացությունից…


*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես լրիվ մեծատառերով գրառումներ Ակումբում չեն թույլատրվում։ Այս անգամ գրառումը ես կարգավորել եմ։*

----------


## mkofranc

Ես օրինակ կցանկանայի իմանալ ինչպես կամ ինչ ծրագրերի միջոցով կարելի է Ֆրանսիայում ` Փարիզում սովորել , կամ ավելի ճիշտ շարունակել ուսումը:

----------


## Askalaf

> Ես օրինակ կցանկանայի իմանալ ինչպես կամ ինչ ծրագրերի միջոցով կարելի է Ֆրանսիայում ` Փարիզում սովորել , կամ ավելի ճիշտ շարունակել ուսումը:


Ֆրանսիայում չգիտեմ, բայց Լեհաստանում կարող եմ ասել (օգնել) թե ֆիզիկայի հետ կապված որտեղ կարելի է ուսումը շարունակել և ստանալ կրթաթոշակ: 
Պարտադիր պայման է մագիստրոսի կոչումը և անգլերենի գոնե միջին իմացությունը։

International PhD Studies
Institute of Nuclear Physics
Polish Academy of Sciences
Ցանկացողները կարող են գրել։

----------


## _DEATH_

Բակալավրը ավարտելուց հետո հնարավոր է Նոր Զելանդիայում մագիստրատուրա սովորել?

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆրանսիայում չգիտեմ, բայց Լեհաստանում կարող եմ ասել (օգնել) թե ֆիզիկայի հետ կապված որտեղ կարելի է ուսումը շարունակել և ստանալ կրթաթոշակ: 
> Պարտադիր պայման է մագիստրոսի կոչումը և անգլերենի գոնե միջին իմացությունը։
> 
> International PhD Studies
> Institute of Nuclear Physics
> Polish Academy of Sciences
> Ցանկացողները կարող են գրել։





> Applications should reach IFJ PAN at earliest convenience but not later than September 1st, 2006


 :Think: 
 2009 թիվը չի՞ հիմա:

----------


## mkofranc

> Ֆրանսիայում չգիտեմ, բայց Լեհաստանում կարող եմ ասել (օգնել) թե ֆիզիկայի հետ կապված որտեղ կարելի է ուսումը շարունակել և ստանալ կրթաթոշակ։


Ես ուզում եմ ֆրանսալեզու մի համալսարանում սովորել կամ տնտեսագիտություն, այսինքն շարունակեմ ուսումս, կամ էլ  սովորեմ ֆրանսերեն :Love:  ու անգլերեն լեզուներ թարգմանություն կամ միջմշակութային հաղորդակցություն:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Իսկ տնտեսագիտության գծով արտասահման մեկնած մարդիկ կա՞ն: Այս տարի ավարտում եմ բակալավրիատն արդեն, բայց դեռ չգիտեմ ուր կարելի է գնալ: Կայքերի վրա, իհարկե, լիքը ծաղիկներ ու ծիածաններ է կարելի գտնել, պարզապես համոզված չեմ, որ արդեն տեղում սաղ(կամ գոնե մի մասը) սուտ չի լինի: 
Դրա համար շատ կուզենայի արդեն ներսից մարդու կարծիքը լսել:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ տնտեսագիտության գծով արտասահման մեկնած մարդիկ կա՞ն: Այս տարի ավարտում եմ բակալավրիատն արդեն, բայց դեռ չգիտեմ ուր կարելի է գնալ: Կայքերի վրա, իհարկե, լիքը ծաղիկներ ու ծիածաններ է կարելի գտնել, պարզապես համոզված չեմ, որ արդեն տեղում սաղ(կամ գոնե մի մասը) սուտ չի լինի: 
> Դրա համար շատ կուզենայի արդեն ներսից մարդու կարծիքը լսել:


 ասենք թե կան: 
իսկ ինչ՞ կուզենայիր իմանալ: Հարցտ կոնկրետացրու, կարող է և կարողանամ պատասխանել:  :Smile:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

>ասենք թե կան: 
Բախտի ժպիտը մեկ-մեկ նենց գեղեցիկ կարա լինի - նայես-նայես, մեկա էլի հավեստ գա: 
>իսկ ինչ՞ կուզենայիր իմանալ
Ստանդարտ հարցերի փաթեթ, գումարած ինչ առարկաներ են դասավանդվում, ինչ մակարդակի դասախոսներ կան ու կուրսի չափը: Մեկ էլ շատ հետաքրքիրա ինչքանովա անգլերեն սովորելը հայերեն ու ռուսերենից դժվար: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ լեզուն պարզապես հասկանալը ու միտքդ հասկացնելը մի բանա, իսկ մասնագիտական գրականություն ըմբռնելը ու գրավոր ներկայացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ, իմ պատկերացմամբ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> >ասենք թե կան: 
> Բախտի ժպիտը մեկ-մեկ նենց գեղեցիկ կարա լինի - նայես-նայես, մեկա էլի հավեստ գա: 
> >իսկ ինչ՞ կուզենայիր իմանալ
> Ստանդարտ հարցերի փաթեթ, գումարած ինչ առարկաներ են դասավանդվում, ինչ մակարդակի դասախոսներ կան ու կուրսի չափը: Մեկ էլ շատ հետաքրքիրա ինչքանովա անգլերեն սովորելը հայերեն ու ռուսերենից դժվար: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ լեզուն պարզապես հասկանալը ու միտքդ հասկացնելը մի բանա, իսկ մասնագիտական գրականություն ըմբռնելը ու գրավոր ներկայացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ, իմ պատկերացմամբ:


Դժվար չի, նամանավանդ եթե մինչև մեկնելդ լավացնես մասնագիտական բառապաշարդ, փորձես կուրսայիների և դիպլոմայիների համար հիմնականում անգլերեն գրակունությունից օգտվել, 
որակի առումով՝ կարծում եմ բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում էլ կրթությունը ավելի որակով է քան Հայաստանում,,, տնտեսագիտությունը լավ է ԱՄՆում և Անլիայում, սակայն այստեղ ուսումը թանկ է, նաև Գերմանիայում և Շվեդիայում, որտեղ կրթությունը էժան է, իսկ դասավանդվող առարկաների կուրսերի մեջ մեծ տարբերություն չկա, մեծ մասը քեզանից ա կախված, թե ոնց կսովորես...
իսկ եթե ուզում ես բարձ վարկանիշ ունեցող ԲՈՒՀ ապա պետք է շատ ավելի վճարես՝ երբեմն միայն վարկանիշի համար...

----------

Kita (17.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> լ
> Ստանդարտ հարցերի փաթեթ, գումարած ինչ առարկաներ են դասավանդվում, ինչ մակարդակի դասախոսներ կան ու կուրսի չափը: Մեկ էլ շատ հետաքրքիրա ինչքանովա անգլերեն սովորելը հայերեն ու ռուսերենից դժվար: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ լեզուն պարզապես հասկանալը ու միտքդ հասկացնելը մի բանա, իսկ մասնագիտական գրականություն ըմբռնելը ու գրավոր ներկայացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ, իմ պատկերացմամբ:


 մագիստրատուրային չեմ կարող ասել, բայց բակ.-ից - 
ուրեմն դասախոսները ՝ շատ մեծ չափով կապված ա համալսարանից /կոլեջների մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև -չգիտեմ/ լավ համալսարաններում դասավանդում են հիմնակաում հիանալի գիտնական-մասնագետ դասախոսներ:
Կարող եմ խոսալ Տորոնտոյի համալսարանի մասին, որտեղ հենց Կոմերս բաժնում հավաքվել են հիմնականում հիանալի մասնագետ դասախոսներ /իմիջայլող դեպաևտամենտի ղեկավարը հայ է  :Smile:  /:
ուսուցումը իր ծրագրային բնույթով ու դասավանդման ու նյութի յուրացման մեթոդոլոգիայով բացարձակ նման չէ հայկական/սովետական մեթոդոգիային: Ասեմ մի խոսքով, որ այստեղ անհամեմատ ավելի լավն է: Եթե հետաքրքիր մանրամասները. թե ինչն է լավը, ասա՝ կպատմեմ:
Այստեղ, բացի ամեն ինչից որ ասացի, մեծապես կիրառվում է ինտերնետը ու ինֆորմացիոն ռեսուրսներին օնլայն հասանելիությունը: ՈՒղղակի ապշելու աստիճանի է հասցված նույնիսկ իմ համար /ես ծրագրավորող եմ  :Smile:  /
քննություններ գաղափարը հասցրած է մինիմալի: ուսանողը հիմնականում արդեն ամեն ինչ արած է լինում մինչև քննություները: Ուսանող /գերազանց սովորող /  ամեն օր պրակտիկորեն աշխատում է թեմանեի վրա՝ օրական 8 ժամից ոչ պակաս: դա չարեցիր, այսիքն ամենօրյա աշխատանքը չարիր, պևակտիկորեն շանսեր չունես կրեդիտը հավաքելու:
Սա իհարկե չի վերաբերվում բոլոր համալսարաններին: 
անգլերենի մասով: 
անգլերենի իմացությունը պարտադիր է ,օրինակ կանադական կամ ամերիկյան համալսարանների համար: եթե անգլերեն չի եղել դասավանդումտ, ապա պարտադիր պետք է հանձնես քննություններ ՝ թոէֆլ կամ այելտս ու բավականին բարձր միավորներով  /միավորների պահանջը համալսարանից - համալսարան, ու նույնիսկ համալսարանի տարբեր մասնագիտությունների առումով տարբերվում է /
անգլերեն քննությունը ոչ թե մասնագիտական է, այլ այսպես ասած ակադեմիական, որտեղ քննվում են գիտելիքները 4 կատեգորիայից: 
պարապես՝ կհանձնես: իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ չնայած միջազգային քննական կենտրոններ են, բայց Երևանում բարձր բալեր ստանալը ավելի բարդ է, քան դրսում /ասում եմ , ունենալով դրա փորձը/:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (18.01.2010)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

dvgray, այսինքն ծրագրավորող ես, բայց որոշել ես տնտեսագիտականով շարունակե՞լ:
>Եթե հետաքրքիր մանրամասները. թե ինչն է լավը, ասա՝ կպատմեմ
Շատ հետաքրքիր են, ու ոչ միայն նրանք, այլ նաև առանձին նյուանսները, որոնց մասին չէիր էլ մտածի մինչև գնալդ: 
>Ուսանող /գերազանց սովորող / ամեն օր պրակտիկորեն աշխատում է թեմանեի վրա՝ օրական 8 ժամից ոչ պակաս
Իսկ տնտեսագետների համար նման գործնական աշխատանքը ինչու՞մն է կայանում: Մեկէլ մագիստրատուրա չավարտածի համար հասանելի ընտրության ինչ ճյուղեր կան, որտև «Տնտեսագիտություն»-ը մի քիչ աներևույթ է հնչում:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, այսինքն ծրագրավորող ես, բայց որոշել ես տնտեսագիտականով շարունակե՞լ:


ուր էր ինձ էտքան բախտ  :Jpit: 



> Իսկ տնտեսագետների համար նման գործնական աշխատանքը ինչու՞մն է կայանում: Մեկէլ մագիստրատուրա չավարտածի համար հասանելի ընտրության ինչ ճյուղեր կան, որտև «Տնտեսագիտություն»-ը մի քիչ աներևույթ է հնչում:


օ, դա մի այնպիսի խոշոր /նաև խոշոր վարձատրվող/ ոլորտ է… որպես մասնակի ասեմ, որ բոլոր բանկերում լիքը տնտեսագոտ - տեսաբաններ - պրակտիկներ են աշխատում, որոնք անում են գիտական հետազոտություններ ու նաև պրակտիկ ամենօրյա օգնություն ցույց տալիս իրեն հաճախորդներին: ինկատի չունեմ միայն խոշոր, այլ նաև սովորական: Այստեղ կարող ես բանկ մտնել ցանկացած հարցով, որը թեկուզ չնչին առնչվում է փողի հետ, ու ստանաս որակյալ կոնսուլտացիա ամենահարմարավետ պայմաններում:

մյուսը, կրթությամ ճյուղերի մասին: իմ մոտիկը, ով սովորում է այդ համալսարանում, որպես սպեցիալիստ ընտրել է ՝ ֆինանսական ըքաունթինք, մեյջոր՝ էկանոմիկա, մայնոր՝ փոկիթիքալ սայընս:

----------

Հիդրոգեն (19.01.2010)

----------


## AkOPs

Ժողովուրդ ով կարա ինձ խորհուրդ տա,3-րդ կուրսեմ սովորում անգլերենս նորմալ մակարդակիա,կարամ բարձրի հասցնեմ,ոնց գնամ ամերիկա սովորելու,եթե ավարտեմ ինձ թույլ կտան երկրից դուրս գամ,եթե բանակ պտի գնամ??

----------


## MSGM

Ինչքան գիտեմ - արտասահմանում սովորելու համար պետք է 8.5 մլն դրամ գրավ թողնել պետությանը բանակից տարկետում ստանալու համար: Բայց որոշ համալսարաններ ընդունվելու դեպքում կարելի է և առանց այդ գրավի: Մասնավորապես` ինչքան գիտեմ, առանց գրավի տարկետում ստանում են "Լույս" հիմանդրամի աջակցությամբ արտասահման գնացողները, բայց Լույսն էլ աջակցում է ամենահեղինակավոր համալսարաններ գնացողներին:

----------


## AkOPs

Մերսի,իսկ ուրիշ ինչ հիմնադրամներ գիտեք? Միկիչ դժվարա ընկնել "Լույսի" ցուցակում,կամ ուրիզ հնարավորություններ ծրագրերով դուրս գալու,ուղակի ժամանակ չեն տա երևի ավարտելուց հետո դուրս գնալու...

----------


## inheritance

Ցանկություն առաջացավ դիմել Computer Science graduate school for Ph.D. degree Եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում: Բայց կա մի լուրջ խնդիր, որը ինձ շատ է հուսահատեցնում. իմ դիպլոմը և միջին գնահատականը: Բանը նրանում է, որ ես, դժբախտաբար, սովորել եմ ԵՊՀ ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում և զուգահեռ աշխատել եմ, որպես ծրագրավորող: Եվ քանի որ ծրագրավորումը ինձ ավելի շատ էր գրավում, քան ֆիզիկան, ես այժմ ունեմ ~5 տարվա աշխատանքային փորձ և ~3 միջին գնահատական: Աչքաթող էի անում դասերը՝ լսելով որոշ մարդկանց խորհուրդներին, որ փորձը շատ ավելի կարևոր է և որ դիպլոմին ոչ ոք չի նայում: Այդքան ցածր գնահատականով ես շանս ունե՞մ ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ տեղ անցնելու, եթե բարեհաջող հանձնեմ IELTS, GRE General և GRE Subject թեստերը: Քանի որ աշխատում եմ ԳՀԻ-ում, այնտեղ գրված մի հոդվածում իմ անունը կա, դա ինչ-որ առավելություն կարո՞ղ է տալ: Պատրաստվում եմ դիմել մյուս տարի, այնպես որ դեռ ժամանակ կա մտածելու, հարմար տարբերակ ընտրելու և հետագա անելիքները պլանավորելու:

----------


## MarinaS

Ես սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ երրերդ կուրսում: Գիտեմ անգլերեն, իսպաներեն: Գնահատականներս համալսարանում բարձր են` 19.5 միջինը: Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ երրերդ կուրսում: Գիտեմ անգլերեն, իսպաներեն: Գնահատականներս համալսարանում բարձր են` 19.5 միջինը: Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք:


Խորհուրդ կտամ կողմնորեշվել, թե ինչ ես ուզում:

----------

Ariadna (16.08.2010), Askalaf (07.03.2011), Sagittarius (09.08.2010), shatboyov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Գրիգոր

Բարև ձեզ, խնդրում եմ օգնեք գտնել եղանակ` սովորել արտասահմանում` նախնտրելի է Միացյալ թագտավորությունում:
Էս տարի ընդունվել եմ ԵՊՀ ռոմանագերմանական ֆակուլտետ;
Հարց ունեմ. առաջին կուրսեցիներին ընդգրկում են էտ մրցեւյթներին ու եթե հա, ապա եթե իմ 18ը միերկու ամսից լրանում ա, կթողեն ես դուրս գամ Հայաստանից

----------


## c65

Ով ինչ ծրագրեր գիտի արտասահմանում սովորելու համար, եթե կարող եք գրեք.

----------


## akellan

Global UGRAD մանրամասների համար` www.irex.am

----------


## c65

Մերսի., բայց դա մինչև 4-րդ կուրսի ուսանողների համար է, ես ցանկանում եմ մագիստրատուրա դիմել և ավելացնեմ որ այնտեղ անցնելը շատ դժվար է։ եթե ուրիշներ գիտեք խնդրում եմ գրեք։

----------


## akellan

The Edmund S. Muskie Graduate Fellowship Program (Muskie), սրա մասին մանրամասն կարող եք տեղեկանալ նույն կայքից www.irex.am

----------


## c65

Էլի մերս ,բայց այս տարվա համար ժամկետը արդեն լրացել է։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էլի մերս ,բայց այս տարվա համար ժամկետը արդեն լրացել է։


Այս տարի նկատի ունե՞ս ձմեռային սեմեստրի համար /սեպտեմբերից/. ծրագրով գնալու համար մի քիչ ուշ չես սկսե՞լ…

Փորձիր ուղիղ համալսարանններին դիմել, շատերը կրթաթոշակ են առաջարկում:

----------


## c65

Որ կարողանամ սեպտեմբերից (2011) սովորել.
Ես Ցանկանում եմ Կանադայում սովորել  և դեռ չեմ կարողացել գտնել այնպիսի համալսարան որը ինձ կտրամադրեր կրթաթոշակ, եթե ինչ-որ համալսարան գիտեք գրեք.

----------


## c65

Ժողովուրդ, ով սովորել կամ սովորում է արտասհմանում , կարաք պատմեք դժվար թե հեշտ է այնտեղ սովորելը և մի փոքր համեմատություններ կատարեք մեր ԲՈՒՀ-երի հետ։
Նախապես բոլորին Շնորհակալություն...

----------


## Lady Mane

Ես սովորում եմ ԵՊՏՀում 1 կուրս : Խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնել :  :Cry:   :Cry:  Ես տիրապետում եմ անգլերենի շատ լավ , Ես նաև պատրաստ եմ Toefl-ին ու ուզում եմ իմանամ բացի սրանից ուրիշ ինչ քննությունների պատրաստվեմ համալսարանի տնտեսագիտական-հաշվապահական-ի համար : Եթե այս կայքում կա մեկը որ գնացել է ու սովորել է տնտեսագետի համար ես նրանից խնդրում եմ օգնություն ու խորհուրդներ : Եթե կարող եք ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիայով օգնել ապագա տնտեսագետին ես կլինեմ շատ շնորհակալ : և ով գիտի որտեղից իմանալ ամերիկահայ բիզնեսմենների հայ ուսանողներին ֆինանսավորման մանրամասների մասին???  :Sad:   :Sad:  ու ես 17 դառնալու եմ հունիս ամսին , դա կառող է խնդիր լինել???

----------


## Haka

Բարև բոլորին.......Խնդրում եմ ինզ կասեք կոնկրետ սայթ որտեղ ես կարող եմ դիմել արտասահմանում սովորելու համար   անգլերենի գծով.........և'  անվճար, և' վճարովի բոլոր կայքերը խնդրում եմ......

----------


## T-Hana

Բարև, ես նորեկ եմ: Սովորում եմ Հայաստանի պետական տնտեսագիտական համալսարանի առաջին կուրսում ու ցանկանում եմ սովորել Մեծ Բրիտանիայում: Ձեր նշած կայքերում փորձել եմ գտնել համապատասխան համալսարաններ, սակայն չեմ գտել: Ի՞նչ համալսարաններ խորհուրդ կտաք:

----------


## ivy

Էրեխեք, էս թեմայում ընդհանուր հարցեր տալուց առաջ՝ «Ինչի՞ց սկսեմ», «Ի՞նչ անեմ», նայեք թեմայի առաջին գրառումները. էնտեղ մանրամասն բացատրել եմ, թե ինչից սկսել ու ինչ անել: Հետագա հարցերը պիտի որ ավելի կոնկրետ լինեն:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Մեծ Բրիտանիայի գրեթե բոլոր համալսարանները ՝ Օքֆորդի և Քեմբրիջի գլխավորությամբ , պահանջում են qualification  այլ կերպ ասած որակավորում, որոնք Հայաստանի դպրոցական սիստեմը տալ չի կարող, քանի որ համապատասխան չէ միջազգային սիստեմին… Ինչ որ մեկը սովորե՞լ  է Մեծ Բրիտանիայում… Հնարավոր է , որ Հայաստանում նման գրասենյակ լինի, որ տաս քննություններդ ու ստանաս համապատասխան լեվըլ: Խնդրում եմ որ թեկուզ որոշ չափով տեղյակ մարդիկ պատասխանեն…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Եղբայրս Օքսֆորդի համալսարանում մագիստրատուրա է սովորել: Քննություն մենակ անգլերեն է տվել, IELTS համակարգով (ի դեպ, պահանջները բավական բարձր էին): Մասնագիտական առումով դու պիտի նրանց սիրտը շոյես. reference-ներ ներկայացնես հայտնի մարդկանցից, բացատրես, թե ինչու ես ուզում սովորել Օքսֆորդի համալսարանում, և այլն: Իրենք կորոշեն` քեզ ընդունել թե ոչ, այսինքն, մոտեցումը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է:

----------


## akellan

Ես անձամբ չեմ սովորել արտասահմանում և շատ բան չգիտեմ, բայց որքանով որ տեղյակ եմ այդպիսի քննություններ կարելի է տալ Irex-ում:

----------


## Zeitgeist

reference բերեմ օրինակ իմ ըմտրելիք  մասնագիտության հետ կապված ինչ որ  մարդուց, հա՞:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Մեծ Բրիտանիայի գրեթե բոլոր համալսարանները ՝ Օքֆորդի և Քեմբրիջի գլխավորությամբ , պահանջում են qualification  այլ կերպ ասած որակավորում, որոնք Հայաստանի դպրոցական սիստեմը տալ չի կարող, քանի որ համապատասխան չէ միջազգային սիստեմին… Ինչ որ մեկը սովորե՞լ  է Մեծ Բրիտանիայում… Հնարավոր է , որ Հայաստանում նման գրասենյակ լինի, որ տաս քննություններդ ու ստանաս համապատասխան լեվըլ: Խնդրում եմ որ թեկուզ որոշ չափով տեղյակ մարդիկ պատասխանեն…


 Եթե բակալավռ ես գնում ապա, Օքսը իրավունք է տալիս դիմել մի տարի այստեղ համալսարանում սովորելուց հետո, իրանց առաջի կուրս դիմես, Քեմբը, ԼՍԵն, ՅուՍիԼը ոչ, չմոյա -տուֆտիկ քոլեջներից ինֆ չունեմ:
Եթե MPhill ես դիմում կարաս դիմես ստեղի գնահատականներով:
Հ.Գ. Ա լեվելներ չես կարա հանձնես, կարաս հանձնես ամերիկյան SAT-ը ու էդ ձևով ընդունվես, բայց ԻՄՀԿ չեմ կարծում թե արժի էդքան ջանք թափել ԷսԷյԹիի վրա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> reference բերեմ օրինակ իմ ըմտրելիք  մասնագիտության հետ կապված ինչ որ  մարդուց, հա՞:


Այո, ինչքան ավելի ճանաչված և հարգված լինի այդ մարդը, այդքան ավելի մեծ արժեք կունենա reference-ը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո, ինչքան ավելի ճանաչված և հարգված լինի այդ մարդը, այդքան ավելի մեծ արժեք կունենա reference-ը:


Ես արդեն համոզվել եմ, որ ճանաչվածությունն էնքան կապ չունի, ինչքան պաշտոնը: Այսինքն՝ եթե ունես շանս վերցնելու ամբիոնի վարիչից ու ամբիոնի պրոֆեսորից, ավելի լավ է վարիչից վերցնես, ինչքան էլ իր ճանաչվածությամբ զիջի երկրորդին:

Օքսֆորդի ու Քեմբրիջի համար չգիտեմ, բայց UCL-ն ու KCL-ը մագիստրատուրայի համար մենակ IELTS էին ուզում, ուրիշ ոչ մի քննություն: Ուղղակի մեզ նման չմո երկրներից չընդունվելու շանսերն ավելի մեծ են:

----------

Freeman (07.05.2011)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Ես արդեն համոզվել եմ, որ ճանաչվածությունն էնքան կապ չունի, ինչքան պաշտոնը: Այսինքն՝ եթե ունես շանս վերցնելու ամբիոնի վարիչից ու ամբիոնի պրոֆեսորից, ավելի լավ է վարիչից վերցնես, ինչքան էլ իր ճանաչվածությամբ զիջի երկրորդին:
> 
> Օքսֆորդի ու Քեմբրիջի համար չգիտեմ, բայց UCL-ն ու KCL-ը մագիստրատուրայի համար մենակ IELTS էին ուզում, ուրիշ ոչ մի քննություն: Ուղղակի մեզ նման չմո երկրներից չընդունվելու շանսերն ավելի մեծ են:


Մագիստրատուրայի համար մենակ լեզվի քննություն ես տալիս հիմնականում Եվրոպայում, ու կախված մասնագիտությունից հնարավոր ա էդքան էլ բարդ չլինի ընդունվելը:
ԻՄՀԿ բակալավրիատ գնալը մի 5-10 անգամ ավելի ջանջալ, ու դժվար պրոցես ա

----------


## Zeitgeist

Իսկ ամերիկյան Sat ի՞նչ ձևով կարամ հանձնեմ... Գիտեմ որ Միանգամից Օքս կամ Քեմբ ընդունվելը շատ դժվար ա, նամանավանդ ՝ բակալավրատ, բայց միթե՞ անհնար ա

----------


## xaladilnick

> Իսկ ամերիկյան Sat ի՞նչ ձևով կարամ հանձնեմ... Գիտեմ որ Միանգամից Օքս կամ Քեմբ ընդունվելը շատ դժվար ա, նամանավանդ ՝ բակալավրատ, բայց միթե՞ անհնար ա


Քեմբը մտքիցդ հանի,ինչքան գիտեմ ստեղ դպրոց ավարտած ոչ մեկ չի ընդունվել
Օքսի համար ստեղ մի տարի գերազանցիկ սովորի,ամառը լեզվի թեսթդ իրանց ուզածի չափ ստացի, մոտավոր կասեմ, բայց ես դեռ չեմ դիմել ու դժվար էլ դիմեմ,որտև երևի ուրիշ տեղ գնամ
SAT ի համար գրանցվի ստեղ, հետո գրանցվի քննության պարապի հանձնի
http://www.collegeboard.org/ 
էս էլ իմ արդյունքը 800 ից
12/2010, SAT Subject Test 780 Mathematics Level 2 780 Physics

----------


## Zeitgeist

Իսկ գերազանցիկ էս տարին պիտի լինեմ թ՞ե մյուս.... Մինչև էս տարի, կոնկրետ անցյալ կիսամյակ գերազանցիկ էի... Ամեն դեպքում շատ մերսի

----------


## Zeitgeist

Մեկ էլ մի բան հարցնեմ էլի. Գրանցվելու համար դեռ ուշ չ՞ի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մագիստրատուրայի համար մենակ լեզվի քննություն ես տալիս հիմնականում Եվրոպայում, ու կախված մասնագիտությունից հնարավոր ա էդքան էլ բարդ չլինի ընդունվելը:
> ԻՄՀԿ բակալավրիատ գնալը մի 5-10 անգամ ավելի ջանջալ, ու դժվար պրոցես ա


Դե հա, դրա համար ճիշտ ա բակալավրիատ չգնալ: Մեկ ա սենց թե նենց տարի պիտի կորցնես բակալավրիատ ընդունվելու համար: Դրա համար ավելի հարմար ա ստեղ ավարտել, հետո էնտեղ մագիստրատուրա գնալ: Համ տարի չես կորցնում, համ էլ շանսերդ են մեծանում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա գերազանցիկ սովորելուն, դրանք սուտ բաներ են: Իրանք շատ լավ գիտեն, թե մեզ նման Ճ կլասի երկրում ինչեր են կատարվում: Եթե գերազանցիկ չես, իհարկե, վատ ա, բայց եթե գերազանցիկ ես, դա չի մեծացնում ընդունվելու հավանականությունը: Ամենա-ամենակարևորը motivation letter-ն ա, ամենաշատը դրա վրա պետք ա աշխատել:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Ինչ որ նպատակադրվել եմ միանգամից արտասահման դիմել … Հետ չեմ կանգնի, եթե նույնիսկ մի հտ պուճուրիկ հույս ունենամ, 


> Ամենա-ամենակարևորը motivation letter-ն ա, ամենաշատը դրա վրա պետք ա աշխատել:


 իսկ motivation letter հենց համալսարան՞ին եմ ուղարկում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ որ նպատակադրվել եմ միանգամից արտասահման դիմել … Հետ չեմ կանգնի, եթե նույնիսկ մի հտ պուճուրիկ հույս ունենամ,  իսկ motivation letter հենց համալսարան՞ին եմ ուղարկում


Չէ, հետ կանգնելու հարց չկա, ուղղակի մինչև հարցերդ լուծում ես միանգամից դիմելու համար, ժամանակ ա անցնում: Ես տենց մինչև չորրորդ կուրս հասել էի: Հա, նամակը համալսարանին ես ուղարկում բոլոր փաստաթղթերիդ հետ:

----------


## xaladilnick

Ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ նայում էս ամենին, իմ համար լավ կրթությունը ուղղակի ստեղից լավ պայմաններով լավ տեղ գնալու առիթ ա,երկրորդն ել ես ստեղ չեմ կարում սովորեմ նեռվերս տարատեսակ դեբիլիզմի չի հերիքում, դրա համար բակալավր եմ ուզում գնամ, ու երևի ես տարի էլ գնամ, մաքս մյուս տարի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ նայում էս ամենին, իմ համար լավ կրթությունը ուղղակի ստեղից լավ պայմաններով լավ տեղ գնալու առիթ ա,երկրորդն ել ես ստեղ չեմ կարում սովորեմ նեռվերս տարատեսակ դեբիլիզմի չի հերիքում, դրա համար բակալավր եմ ուզում գնամ, ու երևի ես տարի էլ գնամ, մաքս մյուս տարի:


Դե հա, շատ լավ ա, որ ուզում ես միանգամից բակալավր գնաս, բայց դրա համար պիտի ամեն ինչ թողնես ու կենտրոնանաս դրա վրա, ոնց որ իմ ընկերներից մի քանիսն արեցին: Ես կոնկրետ չէի կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, որովհետև էստեղի դասերս էլ չէի կարողանում թողնել: Իսկ էս տարվա համար, եթե դեռ չես դիմել, ոնց որ արդեն մի քիչ ուշ ա: Այսինքն՝ չգիտեմ բակալավրիատները ոնց են, բայց մագիստրատուրաների վերջնաժամկետներն ամենաշատը մինչև մարտ են լինում, իսկ էն տեղը, որտեղ ընդունվել եմ, նույնիսկ մինչև նոյեմբեր էր:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Չէ StrangeLittleGirl , էս տարվա համար չեմ ուզում , այլ մյուս… Էս տարի դպրոցին դեռ մեկ տարի ունեմ

----------


## ararat1

արտասահմանում սովորողները,խնդրում եմ թող գրեն թե որ համալսարանում են սովորում,և ինչպես եբ ընդունվել իրենց համալսարանը,ինչ թղթեր են տվել ,երբ են տվել,ինչքան ժամանակ անց են ընդունվել և այլն: Նախապես շատ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> արտասահմանում սովորողները,խնդրում եմ թող գրեն թե որ համալսարանում են սովորում,և ինչպես եբ ընդունվել իրենց համալսարանը,ինչ թղթեր են տվել ,երբ են տվել,ինչքան ժամանակ անց են ընդունվել և այլն: Նախապես շատ շնորհակալություն:


Վիճակագրությու՞ն եք հավաքում  :Smile:

----------


## Zeitgeist

կներեք, իսկ գիտե՞ք թե SATը հանձնելուց հետո արդյունքները երբ են հրապարակվում: մեկ էլ ին՞չ գրքերով / դասագրքերով ա հարմար պարապել օրինակ՝ ֆիզիկան:

----------


## ararat1

չէ վիճակագրություն չէ,ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ թե ինչպես ընդունվել,սկզբում շատ ընդհանուր է գրված:Օրինակ ինչպես ուղարկել փաստաթղթերը,կամ դասախոսի կողմից տրված բնութագիրը կարելի է մի քանի համալսարան ուղարկել,ինչպես են կրթաթոշակ տալիս,ինչպես են նրանց ընտրեւմ:Եթե ինչ որ մեկը արդեն ընդունվածներից գրի թե ոնցա ընդունվել,ինչ ճանապարհա անցել,էս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կլինի:Շնորհակալություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ վիճակագրություն չէ,ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ թե ինչպես ընդունվել,սկզբում շատ ընդհանուր է գրված:Օրինակ ինչպես ուղարկել փաստաթղթերը,կամ դասախոսի կողմից տրված բնութագիրը կարելի է մի քանի համալսարան ուղարկել,ինչպես են կրթաթոշակ տալիս,ինչպես են նրանց ընտրեւմ:Եթե ինչ որ մեկը արդեն ընդունվածներից գրի թե ոնցա ընդունվել,ինչ ճանապարհա անցել,էս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կլինի:Շնորհակալություն


Ես կարող եմ պատմել՝ ոնց եմ անցել էդ ճանապարհը, բայց ամեն մասնագիտության, ամեն համալսարանի և նույնիսկ աստիճանի համար դեպքը խիստ տարբեր ա: Կարող եմ պատմել, թե Էրասմուս Մունդուս ծրագրով ոնց եմ կլինիկական լեզվաբանության մագիստրատուրա ընդունվել, բայց եթե դա հետաքրքիր ա ու ինչ-որ կերպ առնչվում ա ձեր մասնագիտության հետ:

----------


## Մելտա

երեխեք որևէ մեկը տեղյակ է luys հիմնադրամից,մանրամասները ով կարող է ասել,կա որևէ մեկը ով luys-ի ծրագրով է անցե՞լ

----------


## ararat1

Հա պատմի:Դու որ համալսարանում ես սովորում?

----------


## Մելտա

> Հա պատմի:Դու որ համալսարանում ես սովորում?


այս տարի ավարտեցի Ռոմանագերմանական բայինը ԵՊՀ-ի ու ուզում եմ մագիստրատուրան անել դրսում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա պատմի:Դու որ համալսարանում ես սովորում?


Դեռ չեմ սովորում, սեպտեմբերից եմ սովորելու Պոտսդամի, հետո՝ Գրոնինգենի համալսարաններում: Ուղղակի Էրասմուս մունդուսը մի քիչ խուճուճ ա. ծրագիրը մի համալսարանում չի, առնվազն երկուսում պիտի անցնես: Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ: Արտասահմանում սովորել ցանկացողին առաջին բանը, որ խորհուրդ կտամ, լեզվի քննություն հանձնելն ա: Լեզվի փաստաթուղթ չունենալը շատ ա ուշացնում դիմելը, ու, վերջիվերջո, ստացվում ա նենց, որ տենց էլ չես դիմում: Ինչ վերաբերում ա բնութագրերին-մոտիվացիաներին, դրանք ավելի հեշտ ու արագ լուծվող հարցեր են:

----------


## ararat1

անգլերենով ես սովորելու?իսկ լեզվի քննութոյւնը Էրազմուս ծրագրի շրջանակում ես տվել, թե առանձին ես տվել,ու ներկայացրել ես իրենց:Բնութագիրը քեզ  դասախոսնա տվել?,ու հնարավորա  մի բնութագիրը մի քանի համալսարան ուղարկել?մեկ էլ ինչքան ժամանակում ես ընդունվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> անգլերենով ես սովորելու?իսկ լեզվի քննութոյւնը Էրազմուս ծրագրի շրջանակում ես տվել, թե առանձին ես տվել,ու ներկայացրել ես իրենց:Բնութագիրը քեզ  դասախոսնա տվել?,ու հնարավորա  մի բնութագիրը մի քանի համալսարան ուղարկել?մեկ էլ ինչքան ժամանակում ես ընդունվել:


Հա, անգլերեն ա ծրագիրը: Չէ, լեզվի քննությունը դիմելուց մի տարի առաջ էի հանձնել (IELTS): Ուրիշ համալսարաններ եմ դիմել մինչև էդ, չեմ ընդունվել: Բնութագիր երկու հատ էր պետք: Մեկն իմ ամբիոնի վարիչից եմ ուզել, մեկն էլ լեզուների ամբիոնի վարիչից: Ցանկալի չի նույն բնութագիրը մի քանի համալսարան ուղարկել: Բացատրեմ ինչու.
1. Համալսարանների մեծ մասը բնութագիրը նենց տեսքով ա ուզում, որ դիմորդը չտեսնի, հետևաբար եթե դու նույնն ուղարկում ես տարբեր տեղեր, ենթադրում ա, որ բնօրինակը չի, քսերոքսն ա, այսինքն՝ դիմորդը տեսել ա էդ բնութագիրը:
2. Ցանկալի ա, որ բնութագրի մեջ հստակ նշվի կոնկրետ համալսարանի ու ծրագրի անունը, այսինքն՝ դասախոսը հստակ գիտի, թե որտեղ ու ինչու ա երաշխավորում իրա ուսանողին:
3. Բնութագիրն ինչքան կոնկրետ, սպեցիֆիկ լինի, էնքան լավ, իսկ նույն տեքստը տարբեր համալսարաններ ուղարկելու համար չափից դուրս ընդհանուր բաներ ա պետք գրել, ինչը կտրուկ իջեցնում ա հաջողության հավանականությունը: 

Ի դեպ, էս նույն կետերը վերաբերում են նաև մոտիվացիոն նամակներին: 

Իմ ծրագրի հարցում ժամանակային սահմանները շատ հստակ էին. թղթերս պիտի էնտեղ հասնեին մինչև նոյեմբերի 15-ը, նախնական պատասխանս լինելու էր հունվարին, վերջնականը՝ մինչև հունիս: Էդպես էլ եղավ:

----------


## ararat1

այսինքն դու դասախոսին ասում ես որ բնութագիր ա պետք,ու արդեն դասախոսը ինքը կազմում ու ուղարկումա? անգլերենով պիտի կազմի դասախոսը?Եթե դու մի քանի համալսարան ես դիմել ,ուրեմն մի քանի բնութագիր ես դասախոսներից ուզել?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այսինքն դու դասախոսին ասում ես որ բնութագիր ա պետք,ու արդեն դասախոսը ինքը կազմում ու ուղարկումա? անգլերենով պիտի կազմի դասախոսը?Եթե դու մի քանի համալսարան ես դիմել ,ուրեմն մի քանի բնութագիր ես դասախոսներից ուզել?


Բնականաբար ոչ  :LOL:  90% դեպքերում դասախոսն ասում ա գրի, բեր, ստորագրեմ, բայց երբեմն հարկ ա լինում ճարել նենց դասախոսների, որոնք իրենք կգրեն բնութագիրը, որովհետև էդ գրելու պրոցեսն օնլայն ռեժիմով ա, մեյլի հասցեն ու այլ տվյալներ պիտի ուղարկես: Սովորաբար սենց ա լինում. ես գրում, տանում եմ, դասախոսը փորձում ա կարդալ: Կամ կարողանում ա, կամ չէ: Տպում ա ամբիոնի բլանկի վրա, ստորագրում ա, դնում ծրարի մեջ, ծրարի վրա ստորագրում ա, տալիս քեզ, որ ուղարկես: Բայց մեկ-մեկ այլ տարբերակներ էլ են լինում: Հա, մի քանի բնութագիր եմ ուզել ու տարբեր դասախոսներից: Նենց չէր, որ միշտ նույն մեկ-երկու հոգու վրա էի կանգնած:

----------


## ararat1

իսկ սովորելու վճարը,ծրագիրը պիտի տա?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ սովորելու վճարը,ծրագիրը պիտի տա?


դե ես նենց տեղ էի դիմել, որը կրթաթոշակը հետն ա տալիս: բայց պետք չի դրան խաբվել: մեկ ա սկզբնական ծախսեր կան մոտ 2000 եվրոյի չափ, որ մինչև կրթաթոշակ ստանալը պիտի անես:

----------


## ararat1

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանների համար,որ էլի հացեր ունենամ կտամ;

----------


## ararat1

> դե ես նենց տեղ էի դիմել, որը կրթաթոշակը հետն ա տալիս: բայց պետք չի դրան խաբվել: մեկ ա սկզբնական ծախսեր կան մոտ 2000 եվրոյի չափ, որ մինչև կրթաթոշակ ստանալը պիտի անես:


իսկ դիմել ես միանգամից համալսարան,առանց ծրագրի?

----------


## ararat1

ielts և teofl տարբերությունը որնա?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ielts և teofl տարբերությունը որնա?


Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ա հետաքրքրում: IELTS-ը բրիտանական տեստավորման սիստեմ ա, մշակված է Քեմբրիջի համալսարանի կողմից, իսկ TOEFL-ը ամերիկյան ա: ԱՄՆ-ում հիմնականում TOEFL են պահանջում, Եվրոպայում երկուսից մեկը:

----------

Freeman (05.07.2011), Yevuk (20.09.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

Կրթության  սիստեմը ԱՄՆ-ու օրինակ շատ է տարբերվում Հայաստանի սիստեմից, առաջինը այնտեղ չկան ընդունելության քննություններ, երկրորդը ուսանողները իրենք են ընտրում ինչ տեմպով սովորեն, այսինքն կարող են մեկ դաս վերցնել ամբողջ սեմեստրի ընթացքում, կարող են հինգ նույնիսկ վեց: Կարող են բաց տողել սեմեստրը, կարող են երկար ժամանակից հետո նորից շարոնակել ուսումը որտեղից վոր կանգ էին առել, դասախոսներին ում մոտ պետք է անցնեն առարկաները իրենք են ընտրում: Նույնիսկ կա կայք որտեղ ուսանողները դասախոսից մնացած իրենց տպավորություններն են արտահայտում : www.ratemaprofessor.com

----------


## ararat1

> Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ա հետաքրքրում: IELTS-ը բրիտանական տեստավորման սիստեմ ա, մշակված է Քեմբրիջի համալսարանի կողմից, իսկ TOEFL-ը ամերիկյան ա: ԱՄՆ-ում հիմնականում TOEFL են պահանջում, Եվրոպայում երկուսից մեկը:


հենց դա էլ ֆետաքրքրում էր,շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## akellan

Ժողովուրդ, բայց լինում է այնպես, որ ստեղի բակալավրի դիպլոմը իրենց դիպլոմին հավասարազոր չեն ճանաչում, այդ դեպքում ին՞չ պետք է անել կամ ինչպե՞ս է պետք է ընտրել համալսարան, որտեղ մագիստրատուրայում սովորելու համար իրենց դիպլոմը հավասարազոր լինի ստեղինին ու տարկետում էլ տան պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից  :Think:  Ինչ որ շատա լինում հարցերս, բայց եթե գիտեք խնդրում եմ գրեք, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------


## akellan

> Դեռ չեմ սովորում, սեպտեմբերից եմ սովորելու Պոտսդամի, հետո՝ Գրոնինգենի համալսարաններում: Ուղղակի Էրասմուս մունդուսը մի քիչ խուճուճ ա. ծրագիրը մի համալսարանում չի, առնվազն երկուսում պիտի անցնես:


StrangeLittleGirl, այսինքն Էրասմուս մունդուսիս բավականին տեղյակ ես, ուզում եմ հարցնել Հայաստանում կա արդյոք կազմակերպություն, որը լինի այդ ծրագրի ներկայացուցիչը: Որտեղից կարելի է մանրամասն տեղեկություն ստանալ այդ ծրագրի մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ դիմել ես միանգամից համալսարան,առանց ծրագրի?


Էրասմուս մունդուս ծրագրով եմ դիմել, բայց ուղիղ իրենց, ոչ թե Հայաստանի միջնորդությամբ:




> ielts և teofl տարբերությունը որնա?


IELTS-ն անգլերենի հետ ավելի կապ ունի  :LOL: 




> StrangeLittleGirl, այսինքն Էրասմուս մունդուսիս բավականին տեղյակ ես, ուզում եմ հարցնել Հայաստանում կա արդյոք կազմակերպություն, որը լինի այդ ծրագրի ներկայացուցիչը: Որտեղից կարելի է մանրամասն տեղեկություն ստանալ այդ ծրագրի մասին:


Կարծեմ Հայաստանում կա նմանատիպ կազմակերպություն, բայց ես ուղիղ իրենց եմ դիմել. իմ համեստ կարծիքով արտասահման դիմելիս ինչքան քիչ կապ ունենաս Հայաստանի հետ, էնքան ավելի լավ:

----------


## Universe

մայքրոսոֆթի պրեզենտացիայի օրը ինչ որ նոր համալսարան կար ֆորումում ներկայացված, հենց արտասահմանում կրթության անցնելու մասին էր: Բայց շատ ճոխ գումարներ արժեին, չնայած դա այլ երկրների համեմատ ավլի քան 50 % զեղչերով էր ու կազմում էր գձե տը՝ 15.000 USD

----------


## akellan

> Էրասմուս մունդուս ծրագրով եմ դիմել, բայց ուղիղ իրենց, ոչ թե Հայաստանի միջնորդությամբ:
> 
> Կարծեմ Հայաստանում կա նմանատիպ կազմակերպություն, բայց ես ուղիղ իրենց եմ դիմել. իմ համեստ կարծիքով արտասահման դիմելիս ինչքան քիչ կապ ունենաս Հայաստանի հետ, էնքան ավելի լավ:


Իսկ ո՞վ է կազմակերպում և անցկացնում այդ ծրագիրը: Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա այդ ծրագրով կամ միանգամից համալսարան դիմելու միջև: Դժվար թե իմանաս, բայց այնուամենայնիվ` տարկետում տալի՞ս են պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից:



> մայքրոսոֆթի պրեզենտացիայի օրը ինչ որ նոր համալսարան կար ֆորումում ներկայացված, հենց արտասահմանում կրթության անցնելու մասին էր: Բայց շատ ճոխ գումարներ արժեին, չնայած դա այլ երկրների համեմատ ավլի քան 50 % զեղչերով էր ու կազմում էր գձե տը՝ 15.000 USD


Իսկ հնարավորա հիշես թե ինչ համալսարան էր:

----------


## Universe

> Իսկ ո՞վ է կազմակերպում և անցկացնում այդ ծրագիրը: Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա այդ ծրագրով կամ միանգամից համալսարան դիմելու միջև: Դժվար թե իմանաս, բայց այնուամենայնիվ` տարկետում տալի՞ս են պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից:
> 
> Իսկ հնարավորա հիշես թե ինչ համալսարան էր:


էտ բիզնես պրեզենտացիայի օրագարկի թղթերը դեռ մոտսա, նայեմ ասեմ...

Տակ հեսա, ուրեմն գրածա
Էլ Բիզնեսի Միջազգային Մագիստր ծրագիր՝ Eurasia University... ասեցին որ իրանց մոտից նույնիսկ Եվրոպական (ևրոպայի ևրոպական ոչ թե հայաստանի) համալսարանել են գնում փողին մունաթ ուղղությամբ

----------


## akellan

> էտ բիզնես պրեզենտացիայի օրագարկի թղթերը դեռ մոտսա, նայեմ ասեմ...
> 
> Տակ հեսա, ուրեմն գրածա
> Էլ Բիզնեսի Միջազգային Մագիստր ծրագիր՝ Eurasia University... ասեցին որ իրանց մոտից նույնիսկ Եվրոպական (ևրոպայի ևրոպական ոչ թե հայաստանի) համալսարանել են գնում փողին մունաթ ուղղությամբ


Փաստորեն մենակ բիզնես ոլորտումա, թե ուրիշ ոլորտներ էլ կան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ո՞վ է կազմակերպում և անցկացնում այդ ծրագիրը: Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա այդ ծրագրով կամ միանգամից համալսարան դիմելու միջև: Դժվար թե իմանաս, բայց այնուամենայնիվ` տարկետում տալի՞ս են պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից:


Ծրագիրն անցկացնում ա Եվրոմիությունը: Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ Էրասմուսի մաստերներն առանձին մաստեր ծրագրեր են, որոնք պիտի անցնես մինիմում երկու եվրոպական համալսարաններում (գրված ա ինֆոյի մեջ, թե որ): Բացի դրանից, կրթաթոշակի հնարավորություն կա:

----------


## ararat1

այսինքն համալսարանի պահանջից է կախված ielts տաս թե toefl?

----------


## ararat1

> Ծրագիրն անցկացնում ա Եվրոմիությունը: Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ Էրասմուսի մաստերներն առանձին մաստեր ծրագրեր են, որոնք պիտի անցնես մինիմում երկու եվրոպական համալսարաններում (գրված ա ինֆոյի մեջ, թե որ): Բացի դրանից, կրթաթոշակի հնարավորություն կա:


իսկ դու միանգամից դիմել ես համալսարան,թե մենակ Էրասմուսով ես դիմել?
 միանգամից համալսարան դիմելով կրթաթոշակ չեն տալիս?

----------


## ararat1

կա համալսարան որը երաշխավորագիր չի պահանջում? իսկ ինչ է գրվում երաշխավորագրում/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ դու միանգամից դիմել ես համալսարան,թե մենակ Էրասմուսով ես դիմել?
>  միանգամից համալսարան դիմելով կրթաթոշակ չեն տալիս?


Հարցը չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ ա նշանակում միանգամից դիմել/էրասմուսով դիմել: Դրանք նույն բանն են. դիմել համալսարանի որևէ ծրագրի=էրասմուսով դիմել

----------


## akellan

> Ծրագիրն անցկացնում ա Եվրոմիությունը: Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ Էրասմուսի մաստերներն առանձին մաստեր ծրագրեր են, որոնք պիտի անցնես մինիմում երկու եվրոպական համալսարաններում (գրված ա ինֆոյի մեջ, թե որ): Բացի դրանից, կրթաթոշակի հնարավորություն կա:


 Համենայն դեպս մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարցը չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ ա նշանակում միանգամից դիմել/էրասմուսով դիմել: Դրանք նույն բանն են. դիմել համալսարանի որևէ ծրագրի=էրասմուսով դիմել


չէ, նույն բանը չեն. 

երևի նկատի ունի դիմել ուղիղ համալսարան առանց Էրասմուս Մունդուսի կամ այլ նման ծրագրի:

պատասխան. միանգամից ուղիղ համալսարան դիմելու դեպքում արդեն քո ընտած ծրագրի /Մաստեր, Բակալավր/ պայմանները պետք է նայես, արյդո՞ք քո համալսարանը տվյալ ծրագրի համար կրթաթոշակ տալիս է, հետ կարող ես նայել ընդհանուր համալսարանի ուսանողների համար ինչ կրթաթոշակներ կան, եթե էտ էլ չլինի, կարող ես նայել թե այլ ինչ կազմակերպություններ կան, որոնք այդ համալսարանի ուսանողներին կրթաթոշակներ են տրամադրում: Այս ողջ ինֆորմացիան քո ուզած համալսարանի պաշտոնական կայքում անպայման կգտնես, իսկ եթե հանկարծ չգտնես, նամակ գրի իրանց /International Office՝ տվյալ համալսարանի/, իրանք քո բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ, նույն բանը չեն. 
> 
> երևի նկատի ունի դիմել ուղիղ համալսարան առանց Էրասմուս Մունդուսի կամ այլ նման ծրագրի:
> 
> պատասխան. միանգամից ուղիղ համալսարան դիմելու դեպքում արդեն քո ընտած ծրագրի /Մաստեր, Բակալավր/ պայմանները պետք է նայես, արյդո՞ք քո համալսարանը տվյալ ծրագրի համար կրթաթոշակ տալիս է, հետ կարող ես նայել ընդհանուր համալսարանի ուսանողների համար ինչ կրթաթոշակներ կան, եթե էտ էլ չլինի, կարող ես նայել թե այլ ինչ կազմակերպություններ կան, որոնք այդ համալսարանի ուսանողներին կրթաթոշակներ են տրամադրում: Այս ողջ ինֆորմացիան քո ուզած համալսարանի պաշտոնական կայքում անպայման կգտնես, իսկ եթե հանկարծ չգտնես, նամակ գրի իրանց /International Office՝ տվյալ համալսարանի/, իրանք քո բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեն:


Եթե Էրասմուս Մունդուսի ծրագիր ա, նույն բանն ա: Ես դիմել եմ էդ ծրագրով, բայց ոչ թե ինչ-որ առանձին կազմակերպության, այլ ուղիղ համալսարանին:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եթե Էրասմուս Մունդուսի ծրագիր ա, նույն բանն ա: Ես դիմել եմ էդ ծրագրով, բայց ոչ թե ինչ-որ առանձին կազմակերպության, այլ ուղիղ համալսարանին:


հա դե ես էլ էտ եմ ասում ելի, որ կարող է դիմել առանց ծրագրի. գտնի իրա ուզած համալսարանը, իրա ուզած Մասթեր ծրագիրը, ու դիմի ուղիղ համալսարան, այդ դեպքում արդեն պետք է կրթաթոշակի հարցերը ինքը լուծի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա դե ես էլ էտ եմ ասում ելի, որ կարող է դիմել առանց ծրագրի. գտնի իրա ուզած համալսարանը, իրա ուզած Մասթեր ծրագիրը, ու դիմի ուղիղ համալսարան, այդ դեպքում արդեն պետք է կրթաթոշակի հարցերը ինքը լուծի:


Հա բայց ոնց հասկացա իր հարցը կոնկրետ Էրասմուսին էր վերաբերում, ոչ թե առանց Էրասմուսի համալսարանին դիմելուն: Ինչևէ, անցած... Արտասահմանում սովորելու հետ կապված էնքան գլխացավանք կա, որ մի հատ էլ ֆինանսավորման հարցը լիներ, ես կկախվեի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.08.2011)

----------


## ararat1

շատ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար

----------


## mkofranc

> Ես կարող եմ պատմել՝ ոնց եմ անցել էդ ճանապարհը, բայց ամեն մասնագիտության, ամեն համալսարանի և նույնիսկ աստիճանի համար դեպքը խիստ տարբեր ա: Կարող եմ պատմել, թե Էրասմուս Մունդուս ծրագրով ոնց եմ կլինիկական լեզվաբանության մագիստրատուրա ընդունվել, բայց եթե դա հետաքրքիր ա ու ինչ-որ կերպ առնչվում ա ձեր մասնագիտության հետ:


Բարև  Ստրենջ լիթլ   ես սովորում եմ Լեզվաբանական համալսարանի լեզվաբանական բաժնում, սովորում եմ ֆրանսերեն որպես առաջին օտար լեզու և անգլերեն , ճապոներեն ... շատ եմ ուզում  արտասահմանում սովորել  հենց քո նշած մասնագիտությամբ`  լեզվաբան` բառագետ, կամ էլ բազմալեզու թարգմանիչ    ինչ խորհուրդ կտաս,  քո մասնագիտությունը  ինչ ոլորտներ է  ուսումնասիրում և բացի անգլերենից ուրիշ օտար լեզու սովորեցնում են, և եթե դժվար չի կտաս քո համալսարանի հասցեն:
 Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև  Ստրենջ լիթլ   ես սովորում եմ Լեզվաբանական համալսարանի լեզվաբանական բաժնում, սովորում եմ ֆրանսերեն որպես առաջին օտար լեզու և անգլերեն , ճապոներեն ... շատ եմ ուզում  արտասահմանում սովորել  հենց քո նշած մասնագիտությամբ`  լեզվաբան` բառագետ, կամ էլ բազմալեզու թարգմանիչ    ինչ խորհուրդ կտաս,  քո մասնագիտությունը  ինչ ոլորտներ է  ուսումնասիրում և բացի անգլերենից ուրիշ օտար լեզու սովորեցնում են, և եթե դժվար չի կտաս քո համալսարանի հասցեն:
>  Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


Անգլերեն չեն սովորեցնում, անգլերեն պիտի իմանաս, որպեսզի կարողանաս էնտեղ սովորել: Ուրիշ օտար լեզուներից սովորեցնում են գերմաներեն, հոլանդերեն և ֆիններեն: Իմ նշած մասնագիտությունը բառագետ, բազմալեզու թարգմանիչը չէ: Սա մի մասնագիտություն է, որը միջանկյալ տեղ է գրավում լեզվաբանության, բժշկության, կենսաբանության և հոգեբանության միջև: Ծրագրով նախատեսված դասընթացներից են պրոպեդևտիկան, աֆազիոլոգիան, նեյրոլեզվաբանությունը և այլն: Էս էլ քեզ կայքը:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.08.2011), mkofranc (26.07.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Բյուր* ջան մի քիչ ուշացումով,բայց ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ :Hands Up: ,չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ մի այլ կարգի հաճույք է արտասահմանում սովորելը՝նոր ընկերներ,նոր միջավայր,նոր մշակույթ,ամենինչի նորը հրաշալի է :Smile: ,որ ես հիշում եմ,թե ինչերի միջով եմ անցել ու պիտի անցնեմ քիչ է մնում կախվեմ,բայց հաճույքով եմ պատրաստվում :Hands Up:  տարոսը ինձ լինի :LOL:

----------

Arpine (27.08.2011), Freeman (25.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Բյուր* ջան մի քիչ ուշացումով,բայց ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ,չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ մի այլ կարգի հաճույք է արտասահմանում սովորելը՝նոր ընկերներ,նոր միջավայր,նոր մշակույթ,ամենինչի նորը հրաշալի է,որ ես հիշում եմ,թե ինչերի միջով եմ անցել ու պիտի անցնեմ քիչ է մնում կախվեմ,բայց հաճույքով եմ պատրաստվում տարոսը ինձ լինի


Հա, էդ «ինչերի միջով անցնելն» ամենաահավորն ա: Ընդհանրապես, սաղին թվում ա, թե ընդունվեցիր, վերջ, մնացածը հեշտ ա: Բայց էդ մնացածն ավելի ահավոր ա: Ընդունվելիս ես էնքան չեմ տանջվել, ինչքան հետագայի հարցերով զբաղվելու համար:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011), Sagittarius (27.08.2011)

----------


## Ina Nayota

> Հա, էդ «ինչերի միջով անցնելն» ամենաահավորն ա: Ընդհանրապես, սաղին թվում ա, թե ընդունվեցիր, վերջ, մնացածը հեշտ ա: Բայց էդ մնացածն ավելի ահավոր ա: Ընդունվելիս ես էնքան չեմ տանջվել, ինչքան հետագայի հարցերով զբաղվելու համար:


Բարև StrangeLittleGirl : Իսկ ինչ ի նկատի ունեք "հետագայի հարցերով զբաղվել" ասելով? Արդյոք այդ "հետագաըի հարցերը" ծագում են եթե որևէ կրթաթոշակային ծրագրով ես գնում? ասենք Daad-ով?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև StrangeLittleGirl : Իսկ ինչ ի նկատի ունեք "հետագայի հարցերով զբաղվել" ասելով? Արդյոք այդ "հետագաըի հարցերը" ծագում են եթե որևէ կրթաթոշակային ծրագրով ես գնում? ասենք Daad-ով?


Ես կոնկրետ կրթաթոշակային ծրագրով եմ գնացել, ու էդ ամեն ինչն առաջացել ա: DAAD-ը չգիտեմ ոնց ա, բայց կոնկրետ իմ ծրագրի դեպքում մինչև կրթաթոշակ ստանալը մոտ 2000 եվրո նախնական ծախսերի համար պետք էր: Բացի դրանից, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ կան անելու. տուն վարձել, փողը նախօրոք փոխանցել: Հետո որ հասնում ես երկիրը, լիքը թղթաբանություն: Բայց դե էդ ամենը հաղթահարելի է:

----------

Katka (11.09.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Երև ես հարցի շուտ շատ է խոսվել բայց ...
Իմ ունեցած տվյալներով կարող ես գնալ արտասահման չմտածելով բանակում ծառայելու մասին միայն լույսի առաջարկած համալսարաններում,իսկ լույսը հոգում է քո  ծախսերի լավագույն դեպքում միայն կես, մնացածը քո վրեն ա իսկ էտ մնացածը  խոշոր հաշվով մեծ գումարներ են: Ճի՞շտ գիտեմ: Մի՞թե ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա:

----------


## karen500

երբ էընդհանրապես  մեկնարկում էրասմուս ծրագիրը,և նախորոք գրանցվել պետք է?

----------


## karen500

որն է Էրասմուս ծրագրի դերը եթե ամեն ինչ դու պետք է անես,այսինք Էրասմուս ծրագիրը քեզ կոնկրետ ինչում է օգնում?

----------


## Din

Խնդրում եմ օգնել ինձ Oxford-ի հարցում: Ինչպես պետք է ներկայացվեն համալսարանի գնահատականները Oxford?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> երբ էընդհանրապես  մեկնարկում էրասմուս ծրագիրը,և նախորոք գրանցվել պետք է?


 Էրասմուսի տարբեր ծրագրեր տարբեր վերջնաժամկետներ ունեն: Պետք է կայքում նայել, տեսնել, թե կոնկրետ ծրագիր ինչ է պահանջում:



> որն է Էրասմուս ծրագրի դերը եթե ամեն ինչ դու պետք է անես,այսինք Էրասմուս ծրագիրը քեզ կոնկրետ ինչում է օգնում?


Ցանկացած դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ պետք է ինքդ անես: Եվրոպայում ոչ ոք նստած չի սպասում, թե երբ պիտի ուսանողներին ծառայի: Ուսանողներն էստեղ շատ ինքնուրույն են: Էրասմուսի դերն այն է, որ առաջարկում է կոնկրետ ծրագրեր, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս սովորելու ամենաքիչը երկու երկրում: Բացի դրանից, կրթաթոշակի հնարավորություն կա:

----------


## shatboyov

Բարև ձեզ, Ես ՀՊՃՀ-ի 4-րդ կուրսի ուսանող եմ, և ցանկանում եմ սովորել մագիստրատուրա Եվրոպայում:

1.Դա հնարավոր է???
2.Արդյոք չի խանգարում այն փաստը, որ ես պետք է գնամ զին. ծառայության???
3.Եվ վերջապես որքան կկազմի իմ ուսման արժեքը???

----------


## shatboyov

[QUOTE=shatboyov;2288855]Բարև ձեզ, Ես ՀՊՃՀ-ի 4-րդ կուրսի ուսանող եմ, և ցանկանում եմ սովորել մագիստրատուրա Եվրոպայում "Էրասմուս" ծրագրով:

1.Դա հնարավոր է???
2.Արդյոք չի խանգարում այն փաստը, որ ես պետք է գնամ զին. ծառայության???
3.Եվ վերջապես որքան կկազմի իմ ուսման արժեքը???

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև ձեզ, Ես ՀՊՃՀ-ի 4-րդ կուրսի ուսանող եմ, և ցանկանում եմ սովորել մագիստրատուրա Եվրոպայում "Էրասմուս"  ծրագրով:
> 1.Դա հնարավոր է???
> 2.Արդյոք չի խանգարում այն փաստը, որ ես պետք է գնամ զին. ծառայության???
> 3.Եվ վերջապես որքան կկազմի իմ ուսման արժեքը???


1. Իհարկե հնարավոր է: Բայց նկատի ունեցիր, որ տարեցտարի Էրասմուսի մրցույթը մեծանում է:
2. Գնալիս պետք է գրավ դնես (ութ միլիո՞ն, ճիշտ թիվը չեմ հիշում): Մարդ գիտեմ, որ իրենց տունն է գրավ դրել, որ հենց Էրասմուսով գնա
3. Էրասմուսը սովորաբար կրթաթոշակ է ընդգրկում: Եթե կարողանաս դա էլ ստանաս, ապա գրեթե ոչինչ: Մենակ նախնական ծախսերը պիտի հոգաս: Էդ էլ ծրագրից ծրագիր տարբեր է:

----------


## shatboyov

Շնորհակալություն ձեզ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ինձ անհասկանալի մնաց զին. ծառայության հարցը, և արդյոք դա է գրավ թողնելու իմաստը???

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալություն ձեզ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ինձ անհասկանալի մնաց զին. ծառայության հարցը, և արդյոք դա է գրավ թողնելու իմաստը???


Գրավի իմաստն էն ա, որ վերադառնալու երաշխիք լինի: Հակառակ դեպքում էդ փողը մնում ա պետությանը: Բայց ավելի մանրամասն նախարարությունից ճշտի: Ես տենց հարցերի չեմ բախվել, չգիտեմ

----------


## shatboyov

Շատ շնորհակալություն սթռենջլիլթլգռլ ջան, բայց էլի հարց ունեմ  :Smile:   ինչ քննություն պիտի հանձնեմ Եվրոպայում ուսանելու համար? TOEFL թե IELTS??? մեկ էլ ասում են մագիստրատուրա անցնելն ավելի հեշտա, քան բակալավրիատը: Էդ ճիշտա???

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ շնորհակալություն սթռենջլիլթլգռլ ջան, բայց էլի հարց ունեմ   ինչ քննություն պիտի հանձնեմ Եվրոպայում ուսանելու համար? TOEFL թե IELTS??? մեկ էլ ասում են մագիստրատուրա անցնելն ավելի հեշտա, քան բակալավրիատը: Էդ ճիշտա???


Որն ուզես, կարող ես հանձնել: Երկուսն էլ անցնում են: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով IELTS-ը լեզվի հետ ավելի կապ ունի: 

Չգիտեմ, բակալավրիատ չեմ փորձել, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ մագիստրատուրայում միջազգային ուսանողների ներկայությունն ավելի ա ողջունվում:

----------


## shatboyov

Սթրենջ լիլթլ գռլ ջան մի հարց էլ ունեմ, եթե ես համալսարանին դիմում հայտը ուղարկեմ  հունվար ամսին, մոտավորապես որքան ժամանակ անց ես հրավեր  կստանամ???

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախ հայտ ուղարկել չի նշանակում հրավեր ստանալ: Երկրորդ հերթին պիտի նայես իրանց վերջնաժամկետը երբ ա ու երբ են պատասխան ուղարկում: Տարբեր ծրագրերի համար տարբեր ա:

----------


## shatboyov

Սթրենջ լիթլ գռլ ջան շատ-շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից  :Smile:  ))))) Դու ինձ շատ օգնեցիր, բայց մի խնդրանք էլ ունեմ, հուսով եմ չես մերժի: ինձ պետքա մի հաատ շատ լավ ռեզումե, եթե հնարավորա կարող ես ուղարկել mail-իս (seyran.hakobyan@mail.ru)  թե ինչպես ես լրացրել քո ռեզումեն, մեկել ինչպիսին են եղել քո երաշխավորագրերը (seyran.hakobyan@mail.ru) եթե չէ գոնե էստեղ գրի հա???.... որ ես դրանց հիման վրա կազմեմ իմը:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սթրենջ լիթլ գռլ ջան շատ-շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից  ))))) Դու ինձ շատ օգնեցիր, բայց մի խնդրանք էլ ունեմ, հուսով եմ չես մերժի: ինձ պետքա մի հաատ շատ լավ ռեզումե, եթե հնարավորա կարող ես ուղարկել mail-իս (seyran.hakobyan@mail.ru)  թե ինչպես ես լրացրել քո ռեզումեն, մեկել ինչպիսին են եղել քո երաշխավորագրերը (seyran.hakobyan@mail.ru) եթե չէ գոնե էստեղ գրի հա???.... որ ես դրանց հիման վրա կազմեմ իմը:


ռեզյումեի լավ ու վատ, ճիշտ ու սխալ չի լինում: պիտի նայես համալսարանի պահանջներին, հասկանաս` ինչն ընդգրկես, ինչը չէ: քանի որ իմ կուրսում տարբեր երկրներից ուսանողներ էին լինելու, ես աշխատեցի ցույց տալ իմ միջազգային փորձը: ոնց որ թե անցավ: նույնն էլ երաշխավորագիրը: կարևոր պայման` ինչքան հնարավոր ա կոնկրետ, ինչքան հնարավոր ա օրիգինալ, ինչքան հնարավոր ա ծրագրին համապատասխան:

----------


## shatboyov

իսկ խորհուրդ կտաք "Լույս"-ի համալսարաններից որևէ մեկին դիմեմ?  ու ինչքանով ա ռեալ "լույս"-ի հետ գործ ունենալը?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ խորհուրդ կտաք "Լույս"-ի համալսարաններից որևէ մեկին դիմեմ?  ու ինչքանով ա ռեալ "լույս"-ի հետ գործ ունենալը?


Ես չէի դիմի, որովհետև լույսը մենակ հիսուն տոկոսն ա տալիս: Մեկ ա հետո պիտի մյուս հիսուն տոկոսի փող ճարես:

----------


## shatboyov

իսկ մյուս կեսը մոտավորապես ինչ կարգի գումար կլինի ըստ քեզ?????  Իսկ մնացած առումներով, ինչ կասես ??? կոպիտ ասած թերությունները որոնք են????

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ մյուս կեսը մոտավորապես ինչ կարգի գումար կլինի ըստ քեզ?????  Իսկ մնացած առումներով, ինչ կասես ??? կոպիտ ասած թերությունները որոնք են????


Նայած որ համալսարանն ա: Եթե գերմանական ա, կարող ա շատ քիչ կազմի (ասենք, հազիվ մի 4000 եվրո), իսկ եթե Մեծ Բրիտանիայում ա, մի քանի տասնյակ հազար ֆունտի հետ գործ ունենք:

Թերություններից ա նաև էն, որ ոչ բոլոր բարձր ռեյտինգով համալսարաններն են ընդգրկված ցուցակում: Օրինակ, անցյալ տարի Օքսֆորդը չկար: Հետո, զանազան ասեկոսեներ են ինձ հասել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ռեյտինգով 200-րդ համալսարան ա ընդունվել, բայց ծանոթի կարգով թոշակ ստացել ա: Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա ճշմարտությանը համապատասխանում, դատել չեմ ուզում: Բայց ես աշխատում եմ չդիմել որևէ բանի, որը Հայաստանի հետ կապ ունի:

----------


## shatboyov

Հա գիտեմ, որ ինչքան ես երկրի հետ կապ չունենաս էնքան ավելի լավ կլինի, բայց ինձ ես ծրագիրը ենքանով ա անհրաժեշտ, որ ինքը ինձ բանակից տարեկետման իրավունք ա տալիս, իսկ իմ իմացած մյուս ծրագրերը ոչ, ու եթե ուրիշ ավելի խելամիտ տարբերակ ունեք խնդրում եմ ասեք հա...

----------


## The_only_one

> Թերություններից ա նաև էն, որ ոչ բոլոր բարձր ռեյտինգով համալսարաններն են ընդգրկված ցուցակում: Օրինակ, անցյալ տարի Օքսֆորդը չկար: Հետո, զանազան ասեկոսեներ են ինձ հասել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ռեյտինգով 200-րդ համալսարան ա ընդունվել, բայց ծանոթի կարգով թոշակ ստացել ա: Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա ճշմարտությանը համապատասխանում, դատել չեմ ուզում: Բայց ես աշխատում եմ չդիմել որևէ բանի, որը Հայաստանի հետ կապ ունի:


Ես՝ ինքս դիմել և ընդունվել եմ Լույս հիմնադրամիհամալսարաններից մեկը և կարող վստահ ձևով ձեզ ասել, որ նման բան չկա: Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ հիմնադրամի տնօրեն տիկին Ժակլինին ու կարող եմ վստահեցնել, որ իր պես բարեկիրթ, խելացի, բարի ու հայրենասեր մարդիկ շատ քիչ կան Հայաստանում: Կրթաթոշակ ստանում են միայն նրանք, ովքեր Լույս-ի 25 համալսարաններից մեկն են ընդունվել, սա հաստատ: Ու հետո եթե նույնիսկ այպիսի բան լինի, որոշակի ուսանողների հետ, ինչպե՞ս կամ ինչո՞վ է խանգարում մնացած ուսանողներին: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ հիմադրամ գիտեք, որ պատրաստ է առանց որևէ կոնկրետ պահանջների վճարել ուսանողի ամբողջ ծախսերի կեսը, ինչը շատ դեպքերում (ինչպես և իմ) անցնում է 20 հազար դոլարը: Մի խոսքով չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, ովքեր առանց ուղղակի կապ ունենալու Լույսի հետ վատ բաներ են ասում այդ հիմնադրամի հասցեին:
Օքսֆորդը ես անձամբ բարձրակարգ համալսարան չեմ համարում, բայց այս տարվա Լույսի ցուցակում լինելու է:

----------

Elea (19.01.2016)

----------


## shatboyov

Վայ ինչ լավա որ "լույս"-ից մարդ կա էստեղ: Խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնեք, ես որոշել եմ դիմել մագիստրատուրա, ու մի քանի հարց ունեմ 1.Երբ ուղարկեմ հայտը, որ մինչև ԱՊՐԻԼ հայտնի լինի ես ընդունվել եմ, թե ոչ, 2. ինչ գործոններից ա կախված իմ ընդունվելը, (ասեմ որ ես մրցանակակիր չեմ) ՄԻ ԽՈՍՔՈՎ ՕԳՆԵՔ ԻՆՁ ԻՆՉՈՎ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՔ

----------


## The_only_one

Ուրախ կլինեմ օգնել

Նախևառաջ փորձեմ պարզաբանել մեկ բան Լույսի հետ կապված: Լույսին դիմելու ես ամենավերջում: Դա կլինի մյուս տարի մայիսից հունիս ընկած ժամանակահատվածում: Այսինքն՝ նախ անգլերեն լեզվի պարտադիր քննություն ես տալիս (IELTS, TOEFL), դրան գումարած ԱՄՆ-ում մագիստրոսական կրթության համար պարտադիր GRE կամ GMAT: Հետո վերոհիշյալ քննությունների գնահատականներով դիմում ես որևէ համալսարանի Լույսի ցուցակից, նախընտրելի է մի քանիսին, որպեսզի ընդունվելու հավանականությունը մեծ լինի: Այս ամենից հետո միայն, եթե ընդունվես և ստանաս ցուցակի համալսարաններից որևէ մեկի հրավերը, կկարողանաս դիմել Լույսին: 

Հիմա պատասխանեմ հարցերին

1. Տարբեր համալսարաններում վերջնաժամկետը (deadline) տարբեր է: Ամերիկյան համլսարաններինը ավարտվում է նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբերին, անգլիականներինը՝ հունվարին, կանադականներինն ու ավստրալականներինը փետրվարից մարտ: 

2. Ամեն մի ուսումնառության ծրագիր ունի ընդունելության իր չափանիշները: Հիմնականում հաշվի են առնում նախորդ տարիների առաջադիմությունը (GPA), SoP-ն`Statement of Purpose (էսսե, որով պետք է բացատրես,թե ինչի հենց տվյալ համալսարանը և տվյալ ծրագիրն ես ընտրել սովորելու համար), CV - քո ընդհանուր հաջողությունները թե ուսումնական և թե արտաուսումնական՝ աշխատանքային ասպարեզներում և իհարկե ստանդարտացված քննությունների արդյունքները: Հնարավոր է լինեն նաև մի փոքր սպեցիֆիկ պահանջներ, բայց հիմնականում չափանիշները սրանք են:

www.luys.am Այս կայքում կարող ես ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկանալ Լույսի մասին, եթե էլի հարցեր լինեն գրի:

----------

Freeman (06.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Շատ շնորհակալություն, բայց ասեմ որ ուզում եմ եվրոպական համալսարաններից մեկին դիմեմ: Էս դեպքում պահանջներն ու նրբությունները որոնք են??? Ու մեկ էլ TOEFL(PBT)-ի պարապմունքը վերջացնելու եմ հունվար ամսվա սկզբին, ուշ չի լինի, դիմելու համար???

----------


## The_only_one

TOEFL(PBT)-ով արտասահամանւոմ չես կարող սովորել, պետք է հանձնես կամ TOEFL IBT կամ IELTS: Հունվարին ուշ կլինի հոկտեմբերի վերջին արդեն պետքա քննությունը հանձնես, որ նոյեմբերի կեսերին ունենաս գնահատականը ու հասցնես դիմել համալսարանին մինչև deadline-ը: Եվրոպականներից ճիշտն ասած տեղյակ չեմ, ավելի տեղյակ եմ ամերիկյաններից ու ավստրալականներից: Բայց գիտեմ որ GRE կամ GMAT չեն պահանջի ու որ ավելի հեշտ է ընդունվել քան նույն ԱՄՆ-ում: Քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ բացես ամեն համալսարանի կայքը մանրամասն ուսումնասիրես ու տեսնես կոնկրետ քո ծրագրի համար ինչ պահանջներ կան: Եթե տեխնիկական մասնագիտություն է քոնը նայիր շվեյցարական ETH Zurich-ը կամ EFP Lausanne-ը: Շատ լավ համալսարաններ են ու շատ ընկերներ ունեմ էնտեղ սովորող, որոնք բոլորն են գոհ են թե կրթության որակից թե պայմաններից: Ամենատարօրինակ ու շատ հաճելի բանը էս համալսարանների հետ կապված այն է, որ ուսման վարձ գրեթե չկա 1000-2000 եվրո տարեկան, այսինքն միայն մնալու ծախսերն են քո վրա լինելու:

----------


## shatboyov

բայց ես չեմ կարա հանձնեմ հոկտեբերին, ինձ առնվազն 2-3 ամիս ժամանակա պետք, IELTS-ի համար, փաստորեն արդեն ուշա հա???? հնարավոր չի էլ???

----------


## Sagittarius

> բայց ես չեմ կարա հանձնեմ հոկտեբերին, ինձ առնվազն 2-3 ամիս ժամանակա պետք, IELTS-ի համար, փաստորեն արդեն ուշա հա???? հնարավոր չի էլ???


Եվրոպայում Deadline-ները մեծամասամբ մայիսին է, որոշ տեղեր ամենաշուտը մարտին: Ուստի Հունվարը նորմալ է Եվրոպայի համար: Բայց ամեն դեպքում կարող ես իրենց տեղյակ պահել, որ թեստ ես հանձնել ու սպասում ես պատասխանին, սովորաբար նման դեպքերում իրանք քո դիմումը ընդունում եմ, թեստդ էլ մի քիչ ուշ ես ուղարկում: 

Բայց առաջին հերթին կողմնորոշվիր որ համալսարաններն ես ուզում, իրանց deadline-ները ստուգիր, հետո արդեն ըստ դրա պլաներ գծիր:

----------


## shatboyov

Ժողովուրդ ջան իմ համալսարանի deadline-ում գրված ա հետևյալը ""the application deadline (15 January or 15 April). The online application form will close on January 15 and respectively April 15."" Սա չի նշանակում, որ ես կարող եմ դիմել հունվարի 15-ից ընդհուպ մինչև ապրիլի 15-ը ընկած ժամանակահատվածը???

----------


## The_only_one

> բայց ես չեմ կարա հանձնեմ հոկտեբերին, ինձ առնվազն 2-3 ամիս ժամանակա պետք, IELTS-ի համար, փաստորեն արդեն ուշա հա???? հնարավոր չի էլ???


դե ոչ բոլոր համալսարաններին կհասցնես դիմել, եթե հունվարին լինի IELTS-ի արդյունքը, բայց եվրոպականներին պետք է որ հասցնես:




> Ժողովուրդ ջան իմ համալսարանի deadline-ում գրված ա հետևյալը ""the application deadline (15 January or 15 April). The online application form will close on January 15 and respectively April 15."" Սա չի նշանակում, որ ես կարող եմ դիմել հունվարի 15-ից ընդհուպ մինչև ապրիլի 15-ը ընկած ժամանակահատվածը???


Ո՞ր համալսարաննա սա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ սրանցից մեկը աշնանային կիսամյակի համարա, մեկը ձմեռային: Բարձրակարգ համալսարանները թույլ են տալիս ուսում սկսել և աշնանը և ձմռանը:

----------


## shatboyov

Սա Շվեյցարիայի համալսարաններից ա Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne (EPFL), իսկ մինչև քննություն հանձնելը, էս ամիսների ընթացքում ուսմանս հետ կապված ուրիշ ինչ հարցերով զբաղվեմ???

----------


## The_only_one

Նախ մի բավարարվի միայն 1 համալսարանով: Ապահովության համար առնվազն 3-4 համալսարանի պետք է դիմես: Հետո փորձիր կարգի բերել CV-դ: Մանրամասն կետ առ կետ revise արա: Փորձնական SoP գրի մի քանի հատ, որ վերջում ընտրես լավագույնը: Իսկ IELTS-ի հետ կապվա որպես խորհուրդ ասեմ՝ շատ փորձնական թեստեր (practice tests) հանձնի: Օրական առնվազն 1 հատ: Ինձ դա շատա օգնել:

----------


## shatboyov

Բայց ես չգիտեմ թե ''Լույս''-ը ինչ համալսարանններ կընտրի, որ նախօրոք 3-4 համալսարանների ընդունելության կարգը ուսումնասիրեմ, եթե հնարավորա մոտավորապես իմանալ, խնդրում եմ ասեք: Մեկել The_only_one ջան էնքան լավ կլիներ որ ասեիք, կամ ավելի լավ կլիներ ուղարկեիք ձեր  CV-ն, SoP-ը, էդ ինձ ուղղակի աննկարագրելի չափով կօգներ: Ամեն դեպքում շատ-շատ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## shatboyov

Բարև ձեզ :Դ պասիվ եք ժողովուրդ ջան

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես՝ ինքս դիմել և ընդունվել եմ Լույս հիմնադրամիհամալսարաններից մեկը և կարող վստահ ձևով ձեզ ասել, որ նման բան չկա: Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ հիմնադրամի տնօրեն տիկին Ժակլինին ու կարող եմ վստահեցնել, որ իր պես բարեկիրթ, խելացի, բարի ու հայրենասեր մարդիկ շատ քիչ կան Հայաստանում: Կրթաթոշակ ստանում են միայն նրանք, ովքեր Լույս-ի 25 համալսարաններից մեկն են ընդունվել, սա հաստատ: Ու հետո եթե նույնիսկ այպիսի բան լինի, որոշակի ուսանողների հետ, ինչպե՞ս կամ ինչո՞վ է խանգարում մնացած ուսանողներին: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ հիմադրամ գիտեք, որ պատրաստ է առանց որևէ կոնկրետ պահանջների վճարել ուսանողի ամբողջ ծախսերի կեսը, ինչը շատ դեպքերում (ինչպես և իմ) անցնում է 20 հազար դոլարը: Մի խոսքով չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, ովքեր առանց ուղղակի կապ ունենալու Լույսի հետ վատ բաներ են ասում այդ հիմնադրամի հասցեին:
> Օքսֆորդը ես անձամբ բարձրակարգ համալսարան չեմ համարում, բայց այս տարվա Լույսի ցուցակում լինելու է:


Ուրախ եմ, որ նման բան չկա  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է Օքսֆորդի բարձրակարգ համալսարան լինել-չլինելուն, փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ այն ռեյտինգով շատ ավելի առաջ էր, քան ամերիկյան մի շարք համալսարաններ, որոնք ընդգրկված էին ցուցակում: Այ էդ ցուցակի տրամաբանությունը հեչ չեմ ընդունում: 

Ու եթե նույնիսկ էդքան օժանդակում է Լույսը, միևնույն է, որոշ համալսարանների դեպքում նույնիսկ հիսուն տոկոս վճարելը շատ քիչ է լինում: Ասենք, իմ ծախսերը 40 000 ֆունտ են, Լույսը 20 000-ն է տալիս: Բա մյուս 20 000-ը որտեղի՞ց ճարեմ, եթե միլիոնատերի աղջիկ չեմ: Ինչևէ, ես նախընտրում եմ Եվրոմիության փողերով սովորել: Իսկ մինչև բանը հասնի PhD-ին, գուցե մի դուռ բացվի:

----------


## The_only_one

> Բայց ես չգիտեմ թե ''Լույս''-ը ինչ համալսարանններ կընտրի, որ նախօրոք 3-4 համալսարանների ընդունելության կարգը ուսումնասիրեմ, եթե հնարավորա մոտավորապես իմանալ, խնդրում եմ ասեք: Մեկել The_only_one ջան էնքան լավ կլիներ որ ասեիք, կամ ավելի լավ կլիներ ուղարկեիք ձեր  CV-ն, SoP-ը, էդ ինձ ուղղակի աննկարագրելի չափով կօգներ: Ամեն դեպքում շատ-շատ շնորհակալություն:


Միակ էական տարբերությունը լինելու է Օքսֆորդի վերադարձը և UCL-ի դուրս գալը: E-mail-դ ՊՄ արա քեզ ուղարկեմ կայքեր, որտեղ կարող ես գտնել CV-ի և SoP-ի Sample-ներ:




> Ուրախ եմ, որ նման բան չկա 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Օքսֆորդի բարձրակարգ համալսարան լինել-չլինելուն, փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ այն ռեյտինգով շատ ավելի առաջ էր, քան ամերիկյան մի շարք համալսարաններ, որոնք ընդգրկված էին ցուցակում: Այ էդ ցուցակի տրամաբանությունը հեչ չեմ ընդունում: 
> 
> Ու եթե նույնիսկ էդքան օժանդակում է Լույսը, միևնույն է, որոշ համալսարանների դեպքում նույնիսկ հիսուն տոկոս վճարելը շատ քիչ է լինում: Ասենք, իմ ծախսերը 40 000 ֆունտ են, Լույսը 20 000-ն է տալիս: Բա մյուս 20 000-ը որտեղի՞ց ճարեմ, եթե միլիոնատերի աղջիկ չեմ: Ինչևէ, ես նախընտրում եմ Եվրոմիության փողերով սովորել: Իսկ մինչև բանը հասնի PhD-ին, գուցե մի դուռ բացվի:


Ցուցակը կազմվում է հետևյալ կերպ: ԱՄՆ-ից վերցվում են 10 համալսարաններ, հետո յուրաքանչյուր երկրից 2-ական մինչև, որ 25-ը լրանում է: Լույսի ուսանողների մեջ էլ մշտական քննարկման առիթներից մեկը Օքսֆորդի հարցն է: Շատերը համաձայն չեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում մեկ համալսարանի պատճառով չի կարելի ամբողջ ցուցակը ոչ օբյեկտիվ համարել:
Իսկ արի մտածենք այսպես. ոչ թե բաժակը կիսով չափ դատարկ է, այլ այն կիսով չափ լիքն է  :Smile:  Ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե Լույսի միջոցով այդ կեսն էլ չունենայինք: Մեկը ես երբեք չէի գնա top համալսարանում սովորելու: Երբեք տարեկան 50-60 հազար դոլար չէի կարողանա ճարել: Իսկ այսպես համոզված եմ, որ ամեն բան լավ կլինի  :Smile:  Կաշխատեմ ու մնացած գումարը ինքս կվաստակեմ: Վերջիվերջո սովորողները ընկերներս են ու ոչ մեկն էլ միլիոնատերի զավակ չի :Smile: 
Եվրոպական համալսարանները վատը չեն, բայց ես նպատակ էի դրել իմ առաջ, որ անպայման ընդունվելու եմ Top-25-ից ինչ որ մեկը: Ու շնորհիվ առաջին հերթին Աստծո ու հետո Լույսի հասա էդ նպատակին:

----------


## shatboyov

շատ շնորհակալություն, seyran.hakobyan@mail.ru կամ 773747g@mail.ru

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միակ էական տարբերությունը լինելու է Օքսֆորդի վերադարձը և UCL-ի դուրս գալը: E-mail-դ ՊՄ արա քեզ ուղարկեմ կայքեր, որտեղ կարող ես գտնել CV-ի և SoP-ի Sample-ներ:
> 
> 
> 
> Ցուցակը կազմվում է հետևյալ կերպ: ԱՄՆ-ից վերցվում են 10 համալսարաններ, հետո յուրաքանչյուր երկրից 2-ական մինչև, որ 25-ը լրանում է: Լույսի ուսանողների մեջ էլ մշտական քննարկման առիթներից մեկը Օքսֆորդի հարցն է: Շատերը համաձայն չեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում մեկ համալսարանի պատճառով չի կարելի ամբողջ ցուցակը ոչ օբյեկտիվ համարել:
> Իսկ արի մտածենք այսպես. ոչ թե բաժակը կիսով չափ դատարկ է, այլ այն կիսով չափ լիքն է  Ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե Լույսի միջոցով այդ կեսն էլ չունենայինք: Մեկը ես երբեք չէի գնա top համալսարանում սովորելու: Երբեք տարեկան 50-60 հազար դոլար չէի կարողանա ճարել: Իսկ այսպես համոզված եմ, որ ամեն բան լավ կլինի  Կաշխատեմ ու մնացած գումարը ինքս կվաստակեմ: Վերջիվերջո սովորողները ընկերներս են ու ոչ մեկն էլ միլիոնատերի զավակ չի
> Եվրոպական համալսարանները վատը չեն, բայց ես նպատակ էի դրել իմ առաջ, որ անպայման ընդունվելու եմ Top-25-ից ինչ որ մեկը: Ու շնորհիվ առաջին հերթին Աստծո ու հետո Լույսի հասա էդ նպատակին:


Հա, շատ լավ գիտեմ` էդ ցուցակը ոնց է կազմվում  :Smile:  Էստեղ մենակ Օքսֆորդի հարցը չէ: KCL-ն էլ է դուրս մնում, որը ԱՄՆ 10 համալսարաններից առաջ է, էլի մի քանիսը, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Ու նորից. UCL-ի դուրս գալն էլ արդար չեմ համարում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում բարձրակարգ համալսարան է: Թե՞ դուրս է գալիս, որովհետև այնտեղ ընդունվելն Օքսֆորդի համեմատ հեշտ է, քանի որ երկու համալսարանները տարբեր քաղաքականություն են վարում. Օքսֆորդը միջազգային ուսանողներին շատ քիչ տեղ է տալիս, իսկ UCL-ը` խթանում նրանց ներկայությունը:

Ինձ թվում է` ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ ցուցակն ավելի լայն լինի, ասենք` առաջին հիսունը (որովհետև ուղղակի առաջին քսանհինգի դեպքում մեծ մասն ԱՄՆ համալսարաններ կլինեն). չէ՞ որ էսպես թե էնպես տարի է եղել, որ հենց հիսուներորդ համալսարանը ցուցակ մտել է, բայց, ասենք, տասնյակում գտնվող Օքսֆորդը` ոչ: 

Հարց. որտե՞ղ եք աշխատելու, որ մնացած գումարը տաք: Հայաստանու՞մ: Եթե Հայաստանում էդքան գումար կարող եք վաստակել, ապա մատների վրա հաշված երջանիկներից եք, իսկ այն երկրում, որտեղ սովորելու եք, աշխատելու իրավունք ունենալու՞ եք: Համենայնդեպս, եվրոպական շատ երկրներում ոչ Եվրոմիության ուսանողներն աշխատելու իրավունք չունեն: Նիդեռլանդների վիզա ստանալու համար նույնիսկ թուղթ եմ ստորագրել, որ տեղյակ եմ, որ աշխատելու իրավունք չունեմ:

Իհարկե շատ լավ է, որ Լույսը հիսուն տոկոսը հոգում է. կարող էր էդ էլ չլիներ: Բայց Լույսի ստեղծման գաղափարը ոչ թե հիսուն տոկոսը, այլ բոլոր ծախսերը հոգալն էր, որ այնպես չլիներ` մի հայ ուսանող  ընդունվեր բարձրակարգ համալսարան, բայց ֆինանսական պատճառներով չկարողանար սովորել:

----------

Freeman (08.10.2011)

----------


## The_only_one

> Հա, շատ լավ գիտեմ` էդ ցուցակը ոնց է կազմվում  Էստեղ մենակ Օքսֆորդի հարցը չէ: KCL-ն էլ է դուրս մնում, որը ԱՄՆ 10 համալսարաններից առաջ է, էլի մի քանիսը, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Ու նորից. UCL-ի դուրս գալն էլ արդար չեմ համարում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում բարձրակարգ համալսարան է: Թե՞ դուրս է գալիս, որովհետև այնտեղ ընդունվելն Օքսֆորդի համեմատ հեշտ է, քանի որ երկու համալսարանները տարբեր քաղաքականություն են վարում. Օքսֆորդը միջազգային ուսանողներին շատ քիչ տեղ է տալիս, իսկ UCL-ը` խթանում նրանց ներկայությունը:


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որոշակի դիսբալանս կա: ԲԱՅՑ արի այսպես նայենք: Ուրիշ ո՞նց կարող էր Լույսը էս ցուցակը կազմել: Եթե ըստ երկրների սահամնափակումներ չլինեին ապա 25 համալսարաններից 18-ը ամերիկյան կլինեին, կկորեր Լույսի գլխավոր նպատակներից մեկը՝ մշակութային բազմազանությունը: Գրեթե բոլորը կսովորեին կամ ԱՄՆ-ում կամ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում: Իսկ այսպես կա շատ մեծ բազմազանություն երկրների առումով: Միգուցե UK-ը պետք է 3-4 համալսարան ունենար այդ ցուցակում ամերիկյանների հաշվին, միգուցե ճապոնական համալսարանները ընդհանրապես դուրս պետք է գաին, որովհետև գրեթե ոչ ոք չի կարող այնտեղ ընդունվել, բայց միևնույն է ցուցակը շատ լավն է ու համալսարաններն էլ գրեթե հավասար իրենց հնարավորություններով:




> Հարց. որտե՞ղ եք աշխատելու, որ մնացած գումարը տաք: Հայաստանու՞մ: Եթե Հայաստանում էդքան գումար կարող եք վաստակել, ապա մատների վրա հաշված երջանիկներից եք, իսկ այն երկրում, որտեղ սովորելու եք, աշխատելու իրավունք ունենալու՞ եք: Համենայնդեպս, եվրոպական շատ երկրներում ոչ Եվրոմիության ուսանողներն աշխատելու իրավունք չունեն: Նիդեռլանդների վիզա ստանալու համար նույնիսկ թուղթ եմ ստորագրել, որ տեղյակ եմ, որ աշխատելու իրավունք չունեմ:


Հայաստանում բնականաբար չեմ կարող աշխատել, Հայաստանում չեմ լինելու  :Smile:  Ուսանողական վիզայի հետ միասին ինձ թույլ են տալիս աշխատել շաբաթական 20 ժամ, ինչը բավականին շատ է մնացած ծախսերը հոգալու համար: Քո նշածը էն պատճառներից մեկն էր, որի համար ես չէի ուզում Եվրոպայում սովորել: Շատ անտեղի ու հիմար սահամանափակումներ կան ուսանողների համար: 




> Իհարկե շատ լավ է, որ Լույսը հիսուն տոկոսը հոգում է. կարող էր էդ էլ չլիներ: Բայց Լույսի ստեղծման գաղափարը ոչ թե հիսուն տոկոսը, այլ բոլոր ծախսերը հոգալն էր, որ այնպես չլիներ` մի հայ ուսանող ընդունվեր բարձրակարգ համալսարան, բայց ֆինանսական պատճառներով չկարողանար սովորել:


Իսկ ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ կարող էր այդ հիսուն տոկոսն էլ չլինել ու չեմ ուզում ավելի խորանալ: Իրականում Հայաստանում ենք ապրում ու նույնիսկ էտ հնարավորության համար շատ գոհ պետք է լինենք, նամանավանդ, որ ես ուրիշ մի նմանատիպ կրթաթոշակի մասին չեմ լսել ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում: Իհարկե կարող էր շատ ավելի լավ լինել, կարող էր իդեալական լինել ամեն բան: Բայց այս կյանքում այդպես գրեթե չի լինում:

----------


## Ina Nayota

Ողջույն բոլորին: Իսկ կա ինչ-որ մեկը ով իր մագիստրատուրան պլանավորում է անցնել կամ անցել է Գերմանիայում DAAD ծրագրով? (իրավաբանության ոլորտ:
)

----------


## shatboyov

uff

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որոշակի դիսբալանս կա: ԲԱՅՑ արի այսպես նայենք: Ուրիշ ո՞նց կարող էր Լույսը էս ցուցակը կազմել: Եթե ըստ երկրների սահամնափակումներ չլինեին ապա 25 համալսարաններից 18-ը ամերիկյան կլինեին, կկորեր Լույսի գլխավոր նպատակներից մեկը՝ մշակութային բազմազանությունը: Գրեթե բոլորը կսովորեին կամ ԱՄՆ-ում կամ Մեծ Բրիտանիայում: Իսկ այսպես կա շատ մեծ բազմազանություն երկրների առումով: Միգուցե UK-ը պետք է 3-4 համալսարան ունենար այդ ցուցակում ամերիկյանների հաշվին, միգուցե ճապոնական համալսարանները ընդհանրապես դուրս պետք է գաին, որովհետև գրեթե ոչ ոք չի կարող այնտեղ ընդունվել, բայց միևնույն է ցուցակը շատ լավն է ու համալսարաններն էլ գրեթե հավասար իրենց հնարավորություններով:


Իսկ ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ հենց 25 լինի: Թող 50 լինի: Չէ՞ որ շատ անգամ հենց 50-րդը հայտնվում է էդ 25-ի մեջ: Թե՞ վախ կա, որ ընդունվողները շատ կլինեն: Ինչ վերաբերում է Ճապոնիային, մի հոգու ճանաչում եմ, որն ընդունվել էր այդ ցուցակի համալսարաններից մեկի նախապատրաստական կուրս: Ի դեպ, դա էլ հեշտ չէ, բայց առաջին կուրս գնալն արդեն շատ ավելի է հեշտանում: Լույսը չֆինանսավորեց այդ տղային` պատճառաբանելով, որ նախապատրաստականին չեն ֆինանսավորում: Ինքն էլ հանգիստ որոշեց Եվրոպայում որևէ տեղ ընդունվել` առանց Լույսի վրա հույս դնելու:






> Հայաստանում բնականաբար չեմ կարող աշխատել, Հայաստանում չեմ լինելու  Ուսանողական վիզայի հետ միասին ինձ թույլ են տալիս աշխատել շաբաթական 20 ժամ, ինչը բավականին շատ է մնացած ծախսերը հոգալու համար: Քո նշածը էն պատճառներից մեկն էր, որի համար ես չէի ուզում Եվրոպայում սովորել: Շատ անտեղի ու հիմար սահամանափակումներ կան ուսանողների համար:


Ես էստեղ աշխատելու կարիք չունեմ. իմ կրթաթոշակը լրիվ հերիք է: Ավելին` դասերն էնքան ծանրաբեռնված են, որ չես էլ կարող աշխատելու մասին մտածել:





> Իսկ ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ կարող էր այդ հիսուն տոկոսն էլ չլինել ու չեմ ուզում ավելի խորանալ: Իրականում Հայաստանում ենք ապրում ու նույնիսկ էտ հնարավորության համար շատ գոհ պետք է լինենք, նամանավանդ, որ ես ուրիշ մի նմանատիպ կրթաթոշակի մասին չեմ լսել ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում: Իհարկե կարող էր շատ ավելի լավ լինել, կարող էր իդեալական լինել ամեն բան: Բայց այս կյանքում այդպես գրեթե չի լինում:


Ադրբեջանն էլ ունի, լիքը ուրիշ երկրներ էլ ունեն: Նենց որ հայտնագործություն չի: Դե հա, ինչ խոսք, լավ բան ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ հիսուն տոկոսն ինձ արդեն հետ ա պահում էդ համալսարանները դիմելուց: UCL-ը մի ծրագիր ուներ, որն ինձ շատ մոտ էր ու հետաքրքիր: Դիմումս համարյա վերջացնում էի, երբ Պոտսդամից դրական պատասխանս եկավ, կրթաթոշակի մասին տեղեկությունն էլ հետը: Էդպես էլ UCL-ի դիմումս չավարտեցի: Մտածեցի` իզուր ինչու՞ ընկնեմ, փող ման գամ, երբ էս մի ծրագրով ամբողջ կրթաթոշակը կա:

----------


## MarMed

Ողջույն բոլորին:Ես բժշկական համալսարանի 5-րդ կուրսում եմ սովորում և ցանկանում եմ մագիստրատուրան կամ կլինօրդինատուրան սովորել արտասահմանում:Եթե արտասահմանցի հայ ուսանողների շրջանում կան մարդիք ովքեր կարող են ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա տրամադրել այդ ոլորտի մասին,խնդրում եմ օգնել:Նախապես շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հայաստանում բնականաբար չեմ կարող աշխատել, Հայաստանում չեմ լինելու  Ուսանողական վիզայի հետ միասին ինձ թույլ են տալիս աշխատել շաբաթական 20 ժամ, ինչը բավականին շատ է մնացած ծախսերը հոգալու համար: Քո նշածը էն պատճառներից մեկն էր, որի համար ես չէի ուզում Եվրոպայում սովորել: Շատ անտեղի ու հիմար սահամանափակումներ կան ուսանողների համար:


Գերմանիայում նման սահմանափակում չկա. ստեղ էլ ուսանողներին շաբաթական 20 ժամ թույլ է տրվում աշխատել, իսկ ավարտելուց հետո աշխատանքային վիզա ստանալը խնդիր չէ:

----------


## shatboyov

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ կասեք "recommendation letter"-ը ոնց են գրում ???

----------


## Ina Nayota

Երեխեք ջան եթե ինչ որ մեկը DAAD-ով գնացելա Գերմանիա please պատասխանեք էլի, շատ կարևոր ա իմանալ երրորդ անձի կարծիքը էս ծրագրի մասին՝ արդյոք հուսալի ա

----------

Freeman (12.10.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ընկերս էր գնացել, բայց հիմա խիստ զբաղված ա, չեմ անհանգստացնի իրեն հարցերով, բայց ծրագիրը հուսալին հուսալի է, կարծեմ նույնիսկ պետական ծրագիր է:

----------


## Ina Nayota

> Ընկերս էր գնացել, բայց հիմա խիստ զբաղված ա, չեմ անհանգստացնի իրեն հարցերով, բայց ծրագիրը հուսալին հուսալի է, կարծեմ նույնիսկ պետական ծրագիր է:


Մերսի Ներսես ջան

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ողջույն բոլորին:Ես բժշկական համալսարանի 5-րդ կուրսում եմ սովորում և ցանկանում եմ մագիստրատուրան կամ կլինօրդինատուրան սովորել արտասահմանում:Եթե արտասահմանցի հայ ուսանողների շրջանում կան մարդիք ովքեր կարող են ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա տրամադրել այդ ոլորտի մասին,խնդրում եմ օգնել:Նախապես շնորհակալություն


  :LOL:  էս ինչ լավ հարց ես տալիս: էս ամենաբարդ ոլորտն ա: Կամ պիտի ոլորտդ փոխես, կամ մի քանի տարի շարունակ դասերիցդ զատ ճռռաս: Ես առաջինն եմ ընտրել` առանց բացառելու, որ ամեն դեպքում կվերադառնամ Հայաստան




> Գերմանիայում նման սահմանափակում չկա. ստեղ էլ ուսանողներին շաբաթական 20 ժամ թույլ է տրվում աշխատել, իսկ ավարտելուց հետո աշխատանքային վիզա ստանալը խնդիր չէ:


Վայ, ինչ լավ ա: Թե չէ էս հոլանդացիք շատ կռիս դուրս էկան:




> Երեխեք ջան եթե ինչ որ մեկը DAAD-ով գնացելա Գերմանիա please պատասխանեք էլի, շատ կարևոր ա իմանալ երրորդ անձի կարծիքը էս ծրագրի մասին՝ արդյոք հուսալի ա


Չեմ գնացել: Դիմել եմ, բայց չեմ անցել: Կարծում եմ` պատճառը գերմաներենի չիմացությունս ու այն սովորելու ցանկության իսպառ բացակայությունն էր, ինչը շատ ուժեղ արտահայտված էր իմ փաստաթղթերում:

----------


## shatboyov

strangelittlegirl ջան կասես online ռեժիմով երաշխավորագիրը գրելու պրոցեսը ոնցա լինում? ու դրա գաղտնիությունը որնա? ես չեմ հասկանում!!!

----------


## shatboyov

strangelittlegirl ջան կասես երաշխավորագիրը online ռեժիմով ոնց են լրացնում??? ու դրա գաղտնիությունը որնա? ես չեմ հասկանում!!!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> strangelittlegirl ջան կասես երաշխավորագիրը online ռեժիմով ոնց են լրացնում??? ու դրա գաղտնիությունը որնա? ես չեմ հասկանում!!!


Գաղտնիության իմաստն էն ա, որ երբ ուսանողը չի իմանում` դասախոսն ինչ ա գրում իրա մասին, դասախոսն ավելի ազնիվ ա գտնվում, չնայած ըստ եսիմ ինչ օրենքի ուսանողը կարա պահանջի, որ իրան ցույց տան:

Եթե մենակ օնլայն ա, ինքդ չես կարող, պիտի դասախոս գտնես, որն ինտերնետ մտնելու ձևը գիտի: Ես էդպես եմ արել ժամանակին, բայց էդ դասախոսներիցս մեկը բերել էր, միասին լրացրել էինք: Մի ուրիշ դեպք էլ գիտեմ, որ դիմորդը դասախոսի անունից մեյլ ա բացել, դասախոսին տեղյակ ա պահել` ինչ ա անում, տենց կազմակերպել ա իրա recommendation-ը:

----------

shatboyov (15.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

մերսի :Ճ

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

ժող հնարավո՞ր է գերմաներեն չիմանալով (միայն անգլերեն) սովորել ԳԵրմանիայում բայց էնպես որ տարեկետում տան: (Լույսը Գերմնաիա չի ուղղարկում :Sad: )

----------


## shatboyov

Բարև բոլորին, ժողովուրդ ջան ինձ կասեք, որպես գնահատականի թերթիկ, բացի ստուգարքային գրքույկից ուրիշ էլ ինչ փաստաթուղթ կարա փոխարինի???  եթե կա, ապա դրանցից որ մեկն է ավելի ազդեցիկ???

----------


## Tirim-tim

> ժող հնարավո՞ր է գերմաներեն չիմանալով (միայն անգլերեն) սովորել ԳԵրմանիայում բայց էնպես որ տարեկետում տան: (Լույսը Գերմնաիա չի ուղղարկում)


Կարծում եմ էստեղ ավելի կարևոր է տարկետումը, ոչ թե լեզուն: Իսկ Գերմանիայում ասպիրանտուրայի համար գերմաներենի իմացությունը ընդհանրապես պետք չէ: Մագիստրատուրան վստահ չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ անգլերենով սովորելը հնարավոր է:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (24.10.2011), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև բոլորին, ժողովուրդ ջան ինձ կասեք, որպես գնահատականի թերթիկ, բացի ստուգարքային գրքույկից ուրիշ էլ ինչ փաստաթուղթ կարա փոխարինի???  եթե կա, ապա դրանցից որ մեկն է ավելի ազդեցիկ???


Դիպլոմի միջուկը կամ էլ պիտի 13-րդ ձև կոչվածը վերցնես դեկանատից: Ստուգման գրքույկը լավագույն տարբերակը չի:




> Կարծում եմ էստեղ ավելի կարևոր է տարկետումը, ոչ թե լեզուն: Իսկ Գերմանիայում ասպիրանտուրայի համար գերմաներենի իմացությունը ընդհանրապես պետք չէ: Մագիստրատուրան վստահ չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ անգլերենով սովորելը հնարավոր է:


Մագիստրատուրան էլ է հնարավոր. իմ ծրագիրն անգլերեն է, ու լիքը ուրիշ անգլերեն ծրագրեր կան:

----------

shatboyov (19.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Իսկ 13-րդ ձևը որնա?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ 13-րդ ձևը որնա?


Պաշտոնական թուղթ ա, որտեղ գրված են քո անցած առարկաներն ու գնահատականները:

----------

shatboyov (20.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

բայց ես իմ սովորելու ընթացքում մի երեք չորս հատ 3 ունեմ, էդ էական դեր կխաղա ինձ ընդունել չընդունելւ մեջ??????????????

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց ես իմ սովորելու ընթացքում մի երեք չորս հատ 3 ունեմ, էդ էական դեր կխաղա ինձ ընդունել չընդունելւ մեջ??????????????


Լավ չի, բայց հաստատ վերջնական որոշիչ գործոնը չի:

----------

shatboyov (22.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Իսկ կասե՞ս, բացի գնահատականի արդյունքներից, ուրիշ էլ ինչ կարևոր գործոն կա, որ կարա որոշիչ ազդեցություն ունենա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ կասե՞ս, բացի գնահատականի արդյունքներից, ուրիշ էլ ինչ կարևոր գործոն կա, որ կարա որոշիչ ազդեցություն ունենա


Մոտիվացիոն նամակ, բնութագրեր, CV, տպագրված աշխատանքներ... հիշի, որ ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ իզուր չեն ուզում: Եթե ուզում են, ուրեմն դա դեր ա ունենալու:

----------

shatboyov (22.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Իսկ տպագրված աշխատանքները, դրանք ի՞նչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ տպագրված աշխատանքները, դրանք ի՞նչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում:


Գիտական հոդված, ցանկալի ա անգլերենով, ցանկալի ա հեղինակավոր ամսագրերում: Եթե չունես ու եթե մյուս տարվա համար ես դիմում, դրա մասին մոռացի: Դա մի քանի օրում լուծվող հարց չի:

----------

shatboyov (23.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Ճիշտն ասած ես սրա մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, ու հետո էդքան էլ լավ չհասակցա թե էդ ինչա իրանից ներկայացնում, բայց հաստատ չունեմ դրանից :Sad:  ու ես դիմելու եմ մյուս տարվա հունվար ամսին, հիմա ինչ անեմ, կասե՞ս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած ես սրա մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, ու հետո էդքան էլ լավ չհասակցա թե էդ ինչա իրանից ներկայացնում, բայց հաստատ չունեմ դրանից ու ես դիմելու եմ մյուս տարվա հունվար ամսին, հիմա ինչ անեմ, կասե՞ս…


Բա որ առաջին անգամ ես լսում, էլ արտասահմանում սովորելուդ իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Եթե կհասցնես, գտի նենց մարդու, որ լուրջ գիտություն ա անում, սկսի հետը աշխատել, որ միասին տպագրվեք: Չնայած ասում եմ` շատ կարճ ժամանակ ա:

----------

shatboyov (23.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Փաստորեն առանց տպագրված աշխատանքի, դիմելն անիմա՞ստ ա: Բայց, լավ ենթադրենք գործը սկսում եմ, էդ դեպքում`
1.Ու՞մ գտնեմ, որպես "գիտության" մարդ:
2.Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ նյութ պետք ա տպագրվի:
3.Եվ մոտավորապես, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակա պահանջում էս պրոցեսը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն առանց տպագրված աշխատանքի, դիմելն անիմա՞ստ ա: Բայց, լավ ենթադրենք գործը սկսում եմ, էդ դեպքում`
> 1.Ու՞մ գտնեմ, որպես "գիտության" մարդ:
> 2.Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ նյութ պետք ա տպագրվի:
> 3.Եվ մոտավորապես, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակա պահանջում էս պրոցեսը:


Անիմաստ չի, բայց մեեեեեծ մինուս ա: Համ ընդունվելու շանսերն են փոքրանում, համ էլ ընդունվելուց հետո սովորելն ա դժվարանում (եթե ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չես գիտությունն ինչ ա, թե չէ կարող ա տեղյակ ես, բայց չես հասցրել տպագրվել):

1. Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ ում գտնես: Քո ոլորտից դու ավելի տեղյակ ես:
2. Գիտական աշխատանք
3. Շատ տարբեր: Նայած ինչ աշխատանք ա, նայած քանի հոգով եք անում, նայած ինչ ինտենսիվությամբ: Օրինակ ես մի աշխատանք ունեմ, որի առաջին պահից մինչև տպագրվելու պահը մեկուկես տարի անցավ, բայց հինգ հոգանոց թիմ էր դրա վրա աշխատում, ամեն մեկը հստակ գիտեր ինչ պիտի անի:

----------

shatboyov (23.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Բայց էդ գիտական աշխատանքը ասպիրանտուրա ընդունվողների համար չի, թե մագիստրատուրայի համար էլ ա պետք: Եթե հա, կասե՞ս
1.Քո գիտական աշխատանքի վերնագիրը,
2.Ովքե՞ր են մասնակցել էդ գործի իրականցման համար:
3.Ու ո՞ր ամսագրումա լույս տեսել:
4.Կարա՞ իմ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը, գիտական աշխատանք համարվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց էդ գիտական աշխատանքը ասպիրանտուրա ընդունվողների համար չի, թե մագիստրատուրայի համար էլ ա պետք: Եթե հա, կասե՞ս
> 1.Քո գիտական աշխատանքի վերնագիրը,
> 2.Ովքե՞ր են մասնակցել էդ գործի իրականցման համար:
> 3.Ու ո՞ր ամսագրումա լույս տեսել:
> 4.Կարա՞ իմ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը, գիտական աշխատանք համարվի:


Դե Հայաստանում ա, որ գիտությունն ասպիրանտուրայից ա սկսվում: Ամբողջ աշխարհում մարդիկ բակալավրիատից սկսած գիտություն են անում, ու մագիստրատուրա ընդունվելիս մեծ առավելություն ա տպագրված աշխատանք ունենալը: 

Էս ա իմ աշխատանքը: Տեքստը ես չեմ գրել, հետազոտությունների մի մասն եմ արել: Ամեն դեպքում, մասնակցել եմ: Էս հղումն էլ որ տվել եմ, ամբողջական տեքստը չի, մենակ աբստրակտն ա:

Դիպլոմայինը կարա, եթե տպագրել ես: Եթե չես տպագրել, մի քիչ դժվար քեզ կհավատան:

----------

shatboyov (24.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Ներկա պահին իմ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը պատրաստ ա, հնարավո՞րա, որ մի 2 ամսում հասցնեմ ինչ-որ ամսագրում տպագրել:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Մասամբ կարդացի վեևի գրառումները ու իմ հարցին ամփոփիչ պատասխան որպես էտպիսին չգտա: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեր մոտ  բակալավրիատը ավարտելուց հետո արտասահմանում մագիստրատուրա սովորելու  պայմանները ըստ կարևորության:ԼԵզվի իմացություն, լավ գնահատականներ, շատ ու կարևոր գիտական աշխատանքներ ...: Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա սրանց ըստ կարևորությամբ դասավորվածությունը: ԿԱնխավ շնորհակալություն: (մասնագիտությունս՝ ֆիզիկա, միգուցե դա ինչ որ նշանակություն ունենա)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներկա պահին իմ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը պատրաստ ա, հնարավո՞րա, որ մի 2 ամսում հասցնեմ ինչ-որ ամսագրում տպագրել:


Չգիտեմ: Եթե հայկական ամսագիր ա, փողին մուննաթ, բայց դրսի համար էղած-չեղած մի հաշիվ ա: Համենայնդեպս, դա ընդամենը մի պարամետր ա ու հանուն դրա չարժե պատեպատ խփվել: Ավելի լավ ա սկզբից հասկացիր, թե որտեղ ես ուզում դիմել, նայիր պահանջները, հետո մտածիր դրանք բավարարելու մասին:




> Մասամբ կարդացի վեևի գրառումները ու իմ հարցին ամփոփիչ պատասխան որպես էտպիսին չգտա: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեր մոտ  բակալավրիատը ավարտելուց հետո արտասահմանում մագիստրատուրա սովորելու  պայմանները ըստ կարևորության:ԼԵզվի իմացություն, լավ գնահատականներ, շատ ու կարևոր գիտական աշխատանքներ ...: Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա սրանց ըստ կարևորությամբ դասավորվածությունը: ԿԱնխավ շնորհակալություն: (մասնագիտությունս՝ ֆիզիկա, միգուցե դա ինչ որ նշանակություն ունենա)


Պոզիտրոն ջան, էդ ամենը կախված ա համալսարանից ու կոնկրետ ծրագրից: Եթե ինչ-որ փաստաթուղթ ուզում են, հաստատ հենց էնպես չեն ուզում, ու սովորաբար հավասար կարևորության են լինում: Կոպիտ ասած, ընդհանուր երևակայական մի 100 միավոր ա, որից, ասենք, 30-ը գնահատականներն են, 30-ը մոտիվացիան, 30-ը բնութագրերը և այլն: Ու երբեք չես կարող ասել, թե տվյալ համալսարանն ինչին ա կարևորություն տալիս: Ինչ վերաբերում ա լեզվին, դա մենակ պլյուս-մինուսի հաշիվ ա: Եթե իրանց պահանջը, ասենք, TOEFL-ը 90  ա, դու 115 էլ ներկայացնես, բայց մյուս ոլորտներն էն չլինեն, չես ընդունվի:

Մի բան հստակ գիտեմ. այն համալսարանը, որտեղ հիմա սովորում եմ, գիտական աշխատանքին կարևորություն չի տալիս, որովհետև ուղղակի ինֆորմացիա չեն ուզել դրա մասին, բայց շատ լեզուների իմացությունը կարևորել է, որովհետև դիմումի ձևը լրացնելու մեջ առանձին հատված կար լեզուների իմացության մասին, ընդ որում` բավական մանրամասն:

----------

shatboyov (24.10.2011), Պոզիտրոն (24.10.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

StrangeLittleGirl ջան շատ մերսի, դու facebook-ում կա՞ս :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl ջան շատ մերսի, դու facebook-ում կա՞ս


կամ

----------


## shatboyov

Կասե՞ս կոորդինատներդ, ուղղակի քեզ տեսնելու համար

----------


## shatboyov

Ժողովուրդ ջան այս թեմայում կա՞ որևէ մեկը, ով սովորել է կամ սովորում, է կամ ունի ծանոթներ, ովքեր սովորում են Շվեյցարիայում: Եթե կան այդպիսի մարդիկ խնդրում եք արձագանքեք...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտիստը նայեք, հավես ֆիլմ ա

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

ժող ջան երևի խաբար եք լույսի համալսարանների կրճատումներից:Նենց համալսարաններ են թողել որ խոշոր հաշվով հնարավոր չի ընդունվել:Հիմա ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ստանալ տարեկետում արտասահմանում սովորելու համար: ինչ տարբերակներ կան: Մասնավորապես daad-ը տարեկետում տարեկետում տալի՞ս ա:

----------

shatboyov (03.12.2011)

----------


## shatboyov

Պոզիտրոն ջան բա ես ինչ ասեմ, էս մի 4 ամիսա չարչարվում եմ ու մեկ էլ սենց բանեմ լսում,

----------

Պոզիտրոն (03.12.2011)

----------


## John

Սկսեք ՀՀԶՈՒ-ում ծառայելուց՝ էդ ահավոր հեշտացնում ա հետագա գործը և ազատում բազմաթիվ պրոբլեմներից  :Tongue:

----------

shatboyov (04.12.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (04.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պաաա, էս լույսը լրիվ ա իրան առել-անցել: Մենակ ԱՄՆ ու ՄԹ ա թողել: Չնայած էս անգամ գոնե հալալ առաջին տասնյակն ա վերցրել: Այ սենց են անում էլի, որ երկրիդ վրա չես ուզում հույս դնել:

----------

shatboyov (04.12.2011)

----------


## Tirim-tim

> ժող ջան երևի խաբար եք լույսի համալսարանների կրճատումներից:Նենց համալսարաններ են թողել որ խոշոր հաշվով հնարավոր չի ընդունվել:Հիմա ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ստանալ տարեկետում արտասահմանում սովորելու համար: ինչ տարբերակներ կան: Մասնավորապես daad-ը տարեկետում տարեկետում տալի՞ս ա:


Կարծեմ ԴԱԱԴ-ը տարկետում տալիս է։ Արտասահմանում ասպիրանտուրա սովորելու ամենահեշտ տարբերակներից է նախ Հայաստանում ընդունվել որևէ մեկի մոտ, հետո տեղի ղեկավարի թույլտվությամբ արտասահմանում։ Ֆիզիկոսների համար արտասահմանում բավականին հեշտ է։ Եթե ասպիրանտուրայի ընթացքում բանակի հարցերը չլուծվեն, պետք է արտասահմանյան գործերով պաշտպանեք Հայաստանում բանակից ազատվելու համար, իսկ հետո կարող եք հանգիստ շարունակել ու վերջացնել դրսի ասպիրանտուրան։ 

Կան նաև հենց համատեղ ասպիրանտական ծրագրեր, որոնց շրջանականերում կես տարի Հայաստանում եք սովորում, կես տարի արտերկրում, հետո պաշտպանում ՀՀ-ում ու միա-ամանակ ստանում և՛ հայկական և՛ արտասահմանյան վկայականներ։

----------

Պոզիտրոն (04.12.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Կարծեմ ԴԱԱԴ-ը տարկետում տալիս է։ Արտասահմանում ասպիրանտուրա սովորելու ամենահեշտ տարբերակներից է նախ Հայաստանում ընդունվել որևէ մեկի մոտ, հետո տեղի ղեկավարի թույլտվությամբ արտասահմանում։ Ֆիզիկոսների համար արտասահմանում բավականին հեշտ է։ Եթե ասպիրանտուրայի ընթացքում բանակի հարցերը չլուծվեն, պետք է արտասահմանյան գործերով պաշտպանեք Հայաստանում բանակից ազատվելու համար, իսկ հետո կարող եք հանգիստ շարունակել ու վերջացնել դրսի ասպիրանտուրան։ 
> 
> Կան նաև հենց համատեղ ասպիրանտական ծրագրեր, որոնց շրջանականերում կես տարի Հայաստանում եք սովորում, կես տարի արտերկրում, հետո պաշտպանում ՀՀ-ում ու միա-ամանակ ստանում և՛ հայկական և՛ արտասահմանյան վկայականներ։


Ինձ պետք ա մագիստրատուրան արտասահմանում սովորել: Ի՞նչ իրական տարբերակեր կան: DAAD-ի միջոցով արտասահմանում կրթվելու համար գերմաներն պե՞տք ա: Եվ ընդհանրապես շա՞տ են DAADով գնացողները: Եթե ակումբում նման մարդիկ կան կխնդրեի անտարբեր չլինեին: :Smile:  Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ պետք ա մագիստրատուրան արտասահմանում սովորել: Ի՞նչ իրական տարբերակեր կան: DAAD-ի միջոցով արտասահմանում կրթվելու համար գերմաներն պե՞տք ա: Եվ ընդհանրապես շա՞տ են DAADով գնացողները: Եթե ակումբում նման մարդիկ կան կխնդրեի անտարբեր չլինեին: Կանխավ շնորհակալություն


Անգլերեն ծրագրեր էլ կան, բայց ռեալ չեմ համարում: Ես անցյալ տարի դիմել էի, ինձ մերժել էին: Մերժման ցուցակի մեջ գրած էր, թե ինչ պայմանների չբավարարելու դեպքում ա հնարավոր մերժվելը: Իմը մենակ գերմաներենի չիմացությունն էր: DAAD-ի կոնկուրսն էլ ա մեծ, էս տարի էլ դեդլայնն անցել ա արդեն: Ամեն դեպքում, կարելի ա փորձել մյուս տարի, բայց մենակ դրա վրա հույս դնելը ռիսկային ա: Պետք ա կողքից այլընտրանքային տարբերակ էլ ունենալ:

----------

shatboyov (04.12.2011), Պոզիտրոն (04.12.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Անգլերեն ծրագրեր էլ կան, բայց ռեալ չեմ համարում: Ես անցյալ տարի դիմել էի, ինձ մերժել էին: Մերժման ցուցակի մեջ գրած էր, թե ինչ պայմանների չբավարարելու դեպքում ա հնարավոր մերժվելը: Իմը մենակ գերմաներենի չիմացությունն էր: DAAD-ի կոնկուրսն էլ ա մեծ, էս տարի էլ դեդլայնն անցել ա արդեն: Ամեն դեպքում, կարելի ա փորձել մյուս տարի, բայց մենակ դրա վրա հույս դնելը ռիսկային ա: Պետք ա կողքից այլընտրանքային տարբերակ էլ ունենալ:


Իսկ տարեկետումը տալի՞ս է: Ինչքան գիտեմ դու հիմա արտասահմանում ես այո՞, ի՞նչ ճանապարհով ես գնացել, ու՞ր և ինչ մասնագիտություն: Շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ տարեկետումը տալի՞ս է: Ինչքան գիտեմ դու հիմա արտասահմանում ես այո՞, ի՞նչ ճանապարհով ես գնացել, ու՞ր և ինչ մասնագիտություն: Շնորհակալություն:


Պոզիտրոն ջան, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ նորից չգրեմ, նախորդ էջերը նայիր, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ մանրամասն բացատրել եմ: Իսկ տարկետման մասին տեղյակ չեմ. էդ հարցն ինձ չի հետաքրքրել հասկանալի պատճառներով  :Jpit:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (04.12.2011)

----------


## Tirim-tim

Նոր հայտարարություն ստացա մի հատ։ Միգուցե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքրի



> *ՄՐՑՈՒՅԹ ՌՈՒՄԻՆԻԱՅԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՍՏԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ ՍՈՎՈՐԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ-2012*
>  Ռումինիայի կառավարությունը հայտարարել է մրցույթ՝  2012-2013 ուսումնական տարում Ռումինիայի բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատություններում օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիներին հատկացվող՝ բակալավրի, մագիստրոսի և ասպիրանտի կրթական աստիճանների համար հատկացվող անվճար տեղերի համար: Ուսուցումը իրականացվելու է ռումիներեն լեզվով, ուստի լեզվին չտիրապետող ուսանողները անցնում են լրացուցիչ մեկ տարվա ռումիներենի դասընթաց /նախապատրաստական/: 
> Կրթաթոշակը ներառում է անվճար ուսուցում, կեցություն /ուսանողական հանրակացարան/ և ամսական կրթաթոշակ (65-ից 85 եվրոյին համարժեք): 
> Կրթաթոշակային ծրագրի վերաբերյալ առավել մանրամասն  տեղեկատվությանը կարելի է ծանոթանալ` այցելելով Ռումինիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարարության  http://www.mae.ro/en/node/10251 կայքէջը:
> Ցանկացողները  անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերը պետք է ներկայացնեն մինչև 2012 թվականի հունվարի 15-ը Հայաստանում Ռումինիայի դեսպանություն /hասցե` Բարբյոսի փող., 15; hեռ.` 27-53-32/.       
> •4 լուսանկար,
> •ինքնակենսագրություն /CV/,
> •բժշկական տեղեկանք,
> •անձնագրի պատճենը,
> ...

----------

shatboyov (09.12.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Ռումինիա-Հայաստան տարբերությունը մեծ չի:

----------

Ruby Rue (16.07.2012)

----------


## Բաբկեն

Բարև ձեզ, ես նորեմ այս ֆորումում ու կուզենայի կարծիքներ ունենայի և խորհուրդներ: Սովորել եմ քոլեջում ու ունեմ միջին մասնագիտական քրթություն, մենեջերի մասնագիտությամբ ու աշխատել եմ ադմինիստրատիվ ոլորտում ու կուզենայի գնալ Հայաստանից կամ ԱՄՆ կամ Եվրոպա սովորելու և աշխատելու: Ուզում եմ գտնեմ հովանավորական ծրագրեր քանի որ մտածում եմ այդպես հեշտ կլինի: Ես հաշմանդամ եմ ու այստեղ չեմ կարողանում գտնել ոչ մի աշխատանք ու մտածում եմ որ իմ գնալը այստեղից դա ամենա ճիշտ քայլն է: Կարողե՞ք ինձ օգնել ինչոր ինֆորմացիայով, ինտերնետային կայքով կամ չգիտեմ ինչոր ձևով: Դիմել եմ Լույս հիմնադրամի ցանկի մի համալսարան University
College London բայց առաջի դիմումս չանցավ  :Sad:  հիմա էլ ստացել եմ 3 մերժում 5 առարկայից սպասում եմ 2 ին  :Think:  տեսնենք ինչ կլինի հուսամ կանցնեմ  :Smile:  Կուզենայի իմանալ ձեր կարծիքները և ստանալ լավ խորհուրդեր: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ ձեր պատասխաններին:

----------

John (16.12.2011)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Նախորդ էջերը բավականին ուշադիր կարդալով հասկացա որ մագիստրատուրայի համար էլ գիտական աշխատանք է պետք ունենալ… Չլինի՞ բակալավրի համար էլ է նման մի բան պետք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախորդ էջերը բավականին ուշադիր կարդալով հասկացա որ մագիստրատուրայի համար էլ գիտական աշխատանք է պետք ունենալ… Չլինի՞ բակալավրի համար էլ է նման մի բան պետք


Դժվար: Ոչ բոլոր մագիստրատուրաների համար է պետք: Կախված է, թե ինչ մասնագիտությամբ եք դիմում:

----------


## Freeman

Բյուր, իսկ բժշկականի օրդինատուրայի համար հարմար ի՞նչ ծրագիր գիտես:

Հիմա սաղ տարբերակներն ուզում եմ գցեմ-բռնեմ  :Jpit: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk

----------


## Ibr

Ազգ , նոր եմ ընդունվել  ԵՊՀ ռոմանոյի ԼՄՀն  ու մտածում եմ ինչ-որ ծրագրով գնալ արտասահման սովորելու 1 տարով  ...պատկերացումներս էս ամբողջի մասին շատ թյուր են  , կխնդրեմ օգնել ինչպես և ում դիմել...?

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սկզբի համար տվյալ թեման ու կրթաթոշակների մասին էս թեման նայի:  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ազգ , նոր եմ ընդունվել  ԵՊՀ ռոմանոյի ԼՄՀն  ու մտածում եմ ինչ-որ ծրագրով գնալ արտասահման սովորելու 1 տարով  ...պատկերացումներս էս ամբողջի մասին շատ թյուր են  , կխնդրեմ օգնել ինչպես և ում դիմել...?


Եթե մի տարով ես ուզում գնալ սովորելու՝ բակալավրիատի շրջանակներում, ապա լավագույն ձևերից մեկը IREX-ի "Global UGRAD" ծրագրին մասնակցելն է:  Կրթաթոշակը՝ ներառյալ բոլոր հավելյալ ծախսերը, նախատեսված է ԱՄՆ-ի բուհերում մի տարի ուսման համար: Մասնագիտությունները տարբեր են:
Այս տարվա դիմումների վերջնաժամկետն արդեն անցել է, թեև եթե նոր ես ընդունվել համալսարան, այս տարի չէիր էլ կարող դիմել, իսկ այ մյուս տարի արդեն կարող ես մասնակցել: Ուշադիր եղիր, որ բաց չթողնես վերջնաժամկետը. սովորաբար սեպտեմբերին է լինում: Ավելի շատ տեղեկությունների համար կարող ես այցելել Երևանում IREX-ի գրասենյակ, հասցեն՝ Սարյան 8, հեռ.՝ 52 66 23:

----------


## shatboyov

Բարև ձեզ, ինձ կասե՞ք, ի՞նչ բարդություն են իրենցից ներկայացնում  TeseDaF-ը, DASH-ը ու մեկ էլ, B1-ը

----------


## ivy

> Բարև ձեզ, ինձ կասե՞ք, ի՞նչ բարդություն են իրենցից ներկայացնում  TeseDaF-ը, DASH-ը ու մեկ էլ, B1-ը


TestDaF-ը գերմաներեն լեզվի քննություն է, որը սովորաբար նախատեսված է օտարերկրացիների համար՝ Գերմանիայում (գերմանալեզու) բարձրագույն կրթության դիմելիս:
Թեսթը կարելի է համարժեք համարել անգլերենի TOEFL-ին: 
Այն ներառում է հետևյալ չորս բաժինները՝ կարդալ, լսել, գրել, խոսել: Թեսթն անցնելու համար պետք է ունենալ լեզվի B2-C1 մակարդակ:
Քո ասած B1-ն էլ լեզվի իմացության մակարդակներից մեկն է.

A1 - Beginner
A2 - Elementary
B1 - Intermediate
B2 - Upper Intermediate
C1 - Advanced
C2 - Mastery

----------

shatboyov (06.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, եթե ես բժշկական մագիստրատուրան Հայաստանում ավարտեմ, այսինքն այստեղ M.D. ստանամ, կարող ե՞մ կրթությունս շարունակել Գերմանիայի օրդինատուրաներում, եթե այո, կամ թեկուզ եթե ոչ, Գերմանիայում օրդինատուրաներում անգլերեն ուսուցում կա՞

----------


## shatboyov

Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է, որ և՛ TestDaF պահանջեն, և՛ B1, որովհետև սենց բան հանդիպեց ինձ
      Applicants who did not acquire their study qualification at a German-language university have to prove their proficiency in Germany before beginning their studies at the AcUAS through a Goethe-"Zertifikat Deutsch"-certificate - B1.

Required DSH / TestDaF
Yes

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է, որ և՛ TestDaF պահանջեն, և՛ B1, որովհետև սենց բան հանդիպեց ինձ
>       Applicants who did not acquire their study qualification at a German-language university have to prove their proficiency in Germany before beginning their studies at the AcUAS through a Goethe-"Zertifikat Deutsch"-certificate - B1.
> 
> Required DSH / TestDaF
> Yes


Ինչքան հասկացա, B1-ը testdaf-ի գնահատականներից ա, իրանք ուզում են, որ դու testdaf-ից B1 ստանաս  :Think:

----------

shatboyov (06.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

մերսի , դու էլ ես ուզու՞մ Գերմանիայում շարունակես ուսումդ

----------


## Freeman

> մերսի , դու էլ ես ուզու՞մ Գերմանիայում շարունակես ուսումդ



Ես ուղղակի օրդինատուրան Հայաստանում չեմ ուզում սովորել, իսկ Գերմանիան դուրս գալիս ա, հանարավոր ա, որ հենց այնտեղ էլ կշարունակեմ, բայց ոչ մի լուրջ քայլ չեմ արել էդ ուղղությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## shatboyov

ես էլ մատս մատին չեմ տվել դեռ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչքան հասկացա, B1-ը testdaf-ի գնահատականներից ա, իրանք ուզում են, որ դու testdaf-ից B1 ստանաս


Ոչ, B1-ը DaF-ի գնահատականներից չէ. B1 հանձնելու համար պետք է տալ "Zertifikat Deutsch" քննությունը:

----------

Freeman (06.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է, որ և՛ TestDaF պահանջեն, և՛ B1, որովհետև սենց բան հանդիպեց ինձ
>       Applicants who did not acquire their study qualification at a German-language university have to prove their proficiency in Germany before beginning their studies at the AcUAS through a Goethe-"Zertifikat Deutsch"-certificate - B1.
> 
> Required DSH / TestDaF
> Yes


Եթե Դաֆ քննություն հանձնած փասթաթուղթ ցույց տաս, պարզ է, դա կնշանակի, որ քո մակարդակը ավելի բարձր է, քան B1-ը ու էլ առանձին B1-ի քննություն պետք չի լինի: Բայց եթե հենց B1 են ուզում, իմաստ չունի Դաֆ հանձնել, որովհետև Դաֆ-ը շատ ավելի բարձր մակարդակ է ստուգում, ու B1-ի մակարդակի իմացողը չի կարողանա Դաֆի տակից դուրս գալ:

----------

shatboyov (06.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Իմ հարցը այն է, որ ես չեմ կարողանում հստակ հասկանալ, թե կոնկրետ, ո՞ր տեսակի քննությունն են պահանջում:

----------


## ivy

> Իմ հարցը այն է, որ ես չեմ կարողանում հստակ հասկանալ, թե կոնկրետ, ո՞ր տեսակի քննությունն են պահանջում:


Դու ախր գերմաներեն չգիտես, քեզ մեկ չի՞ B1, թե B2, Դաֆ, թե չԴաֆ. դա մի օրում սովորելու բան չի, ոչ էլ մի ամսում: Նայիր էն ծրագրերը, որտեղ միայն անգլերեն է պահանջվում:
Բայց եթե այնուամենայիվ շատ ես ուզում գերմաներեն քննություն տալ, լինկն ուղարկիր, նայեմ, թե էդ ինչ ծրագիր է ու ինչ քննություն են պահանջում:

----------

shatboyov (06.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Ախր դու գիտես ես ուզում եմ  :LOL:  մի քանի օր առաջ գնացել էի ԴԱԱԴ-ի գրասենյակ՝ խորհրդատվության, ու ինձ ասեցին, որ պիտի առնվազն 3 համալսարան ընտրեմ, որ կարողանամ կրթաթոշակին դիմեմ, ես էլ իմ մասնագիտությանը մոտ հազիվ հազ 3 համալսարան եմ գտել, ընդ որում շատ խիստ պահանջներով` գերմաներենի իմացություն, GRE (general), հիմա ես չեմ, դու ես ի՞՞նչ անեմ  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Քո մասնագիտությամբ էլ հաստատ կան ծրագրեր, որ մենակ անգլերեն են պահանջում: Տվել էի քեզ ծրագրերի ցուցակը, ուշադիր նայիր մեկ առ մեկ:
Եթե պիտի գերմաներեն հանձնես, առնվազն էս տարի հաստատ ձեռ քաշիր: Ուրեմն դեռ պիտի մի նոր լեզու սովորես մինչև բավականին լավ մակարդակ...

----------


## shatboyov

ես բոլորը նայել եմ չկա հավատա  :Dntknw:  մի 2 հատ կան էն էլ շատ թանկ են, ուստի չեմ կարող դիմել

----------


## ivy

> ես բոլորը նայել եմ չկա հավատա  մի 2 հատ կան էն էլ շատ թանկ են, ուստի չեմ կարող դիմել


Դե կամ պիտի սկսես գերմաներեն սովորել, կամ ձեռ քաշես Գերմանիայից:
Դու Եվրոպայում ես հո ուզում սովորել, փորձիր Գերմանիայից բացի ուրիշ երկրներում նայել, թե ինչ հնարավորություններ կան: Էրասմուս Մունդուսի ծրագրերն էլ էի ուղարկել քեզ, դրանք հլը նայիր:

----------

shatboyov (07.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Շատ բոյով տղա, դեռ էստե՞ղ ես, ասում ես Գերմանիայում անգլիալեզու մագիստր ծրագրեր չկա՞ն քո մասնագիտությանը մոտ:  :Smile: 
Հլը էստեղ նայիր, բա էս ի՞նչ է:

----------

shatboyov (08.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Մերսի Այվի ջան  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, եթե ես բժշկական մագիստրատուրան Հայաստանում ավարտեմ, այսինքն այստեղ M.D. ստանամ, կարող ե՞մ կրթությունս շարունակել Գերմանիայի օրդինատուրաներում, եթե այո, կամ թեկուզ եթե ոչ, Գերմանիայում օրդինատուրաներում անգլերեն ուսուցում կա՞


Նախ ասեմ, որ օրդինատուրան մենակ Հայաստանում ու էլի մի քանի հետսովետական երկրներում ա ուսուցում: Այսինքն՝ եթե դու ուզում ես օրդինատուրա անցնել (նորմալ երկրներում էդ բառն էլ չկա, կոչվում ա residency, training, specialization և այլն), պիտի աշխատես: Իսկ աշխատելու համար ամեն երկիր իր պահանջներն ունի:

Քանի որ քեզ Գերմանիան ա հետաքրքրում, պիտի ասեմ, որ եթե չեմ սխալվում, էն հազվագյուտ եվրոպական երկրներից ա, որ լիցենզավորման քննություն չի պահանջում: Բայց պահանջում ա գերմաներենի իմացություն, եթե չեմ սխալվում B2 մակարդակ: Էնպես որ, եթե հաստատ որոշել ես Գերմանիա գնալ, հիմիկվանից սկսիր պարապել:

Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մտքիդ դրել ես Եվրոպա գնալը ու եթե ՄԹ կամ Իռլանդիա չես ուզում, ապա ընտրիր մի երկիր ու սկսիր էդ երկրի լեզուն պարապել: Ցավոք, բժշկությունն էնպիսի մասնագիտություն ա, որ ամեն երկիր պահանջում ա առնվազն իրա լեզվի իմացությունը (ու տարբեր բարդության լիցենզավորման քննություններ):

----------

Freeman (09.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Նախ ասեմ, որ օրդինատուրան մենակ Հայաստանում ու էլի մի քանի հետսովետական երկրներում ա ուսուցում: Այսինքն՝ եթե դու ուզում ես օրդինատուրա անցնել (նորմալ երկրներում էդ բառն էլ չկա, կոչվում ա residency, training, specialization և այլն), պիտի աշխատես: Իսկ աշխատելու համար ամեն երկիր իր պահանջներն ունի:
> 
> Քանի որ քեզ Գերմանիան ա հետաքրքրում, պիտի ասեմ, որ եթե չեմ սխալվում, էն հազվագյուտ եվրոպական երկրներից ա, որ լիցենզավորման քննություն չի պահանջում: Բայց պահանջում ա գերմաներենի իմացություն, եթե չեմ սխալվում B2 մակարդակ: Էնպես որ, եթե հաստատ որոշել ես Գերմանիա գնալ, հիմիկվանից սկսիր պարապել:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մտքիդ դրել ես Եվրոպա գնալը ու եթե ՄԹ կամ Իռլանդիա չես ուզում, ապա ընտրիր մի երկիր ու սկսիր էդ երկրի լեզուն պարապել: Ցավոք, բժշկությունն էնպիսի մասնագիտություն ա, որ ամեն երկիր պահանջում ա առնվազն իրա լեզվի իմացությունը (ու տարբեր բարդության լիցենզավորման քննություններ):


Մերսի  :Smile:  չեմ կարողանում վարկանիշեմ, բայց ավելի լավ ա, օրդինատուրայի(ռեզիդենտուրայի) ժամանակ աշխատում ես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մերսի  չեմ կարողանում վարկանիշեմ, բայց ավելի լավ ա, օրդինատուրայի(ռեզիդենտուրայի) ժամանակ աշխատում ես


Հա, մենակ մեզ մոտ ա, որ ձրի պախատ ես անում, դեռ մի բան էլ եթե վճարովի ես, դրա համար փող տալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), melancholia (31.10.2012)

----------


## mkofranc

Բարև բոլորին, ես սովորել եմ  Հայաստանի պետական տնտեսագիտական համալսարանում, իսկ այս տարի ավարտում եմ Լեզվաբանական համալսարանը. ունեմ ավելի շուտ կունենամ  լեզվաբանի բակալավրի որակավորում, սովորում եմ ֆրանսերեն , անգլերեն ու ճապոներեն լեզուներ ...  ուզում եմ լեզվաբանություն  մասնագիտությամբ մագիստրատուրա սովորեմ  ցանկալի է ֆրանսախոս երկրում , կամ էլ մեկ է ... Ինչով կարող եք օգնել ...  արդեն հոգնեցի ծրագրեր ման գալուց խճճվել եմ ու չգիտեմ  ինչ անեմ ... համալսարանից նամակ եմ ստանում , որ պետք է իրենց մոտ գրավոր քննություն տամ , բայց ես չեմ կարող առանց ֆինանսավորման գնամ հասնեմ էնտեղ ու ֆինանսավորումն էլ տալիս են եթե համալսարանից հրավեր ես ունենում....  
Օգնեք մի բանի հասնեմ , շնորհակալություն:

----------


## ivy

> Բարև բոլորին, ես սովորել եմ  Հայաստանի պետական տնտեսագիտական համալսարանում, իսկ այս տարի ավարտում եմ Լեզվաբանական համալսարանը. ունեմ ավելի շուտ կունենամ  լեզվաբանի բակալավրի որակավորում, սովորում եմ ֆրանսերեն , անգլերեն ու ճապոներեն լեզուներ ...  ուզում եմ լեզվաբանություն  մասնագիտությամբ մագիստրատուրա սովորեմ  ցանկալի է ֆրանսախոս երկրում , կամ էլ մեկ է ... Ինչով կարող եք օգնել ...  արդեն հոգնեցի ծրագրեր ման գալուց խճճվել եմ ու չգիտեմ  ինչ անեմ ... համալսարանից նամակ եմ ստանում , որ պետք է իրենց մոտ գրավոր քննություն տամ , բայց ես չեմ կարող առանց ֆինանսավորման գնամ հասնեմ էնտեղ ու ֆինանսավորումն էլ տալիս են եթե համալսարանից հրավեր ես ունենում....  
> Օգնեք մի բանի հասնեմ , շնորհակալություն:


Փորձիր Էրասմուս Մունդուսի կրթաթոշակային ծրագրերը նայել: Սրանք են էս տարվա մագիստրական ծրագրերը, տես ինչ կգտնես մեջները հարմար: Քո մասնագիտությանը մոտ ծրագրերի համար սեղմիր "Humanities and Arts"-ը:

----------

mkofranc (15.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփի ասածին ավելացնեմ, որ հենց լեզվաբաններին ընդունում են European Masters in Clinical Linguistics մասնագիտությամբ, որով հիմա սովորում եմ: Եթե հետաքրքրեց, ասա՝ մանրամասներ տամ: Մենակ թե մյուս տարվա համար դեդլայնն էս տարվա նոյեմբերի տասնհինգն ա:

----------

mkofranc (15.10.2012)

----------


## mkofranc

> Ռիփի ասածին ավելացնեմ, որ հենց լեզվաբաններին ընդունում են European Masters in Clinical Linguistics մասնագիտությամբ, որով հիմա սովորում եմ: Եթե հետաքրքրեց, ասա՝ մանրամասներ տամ: Մենակ թե մյուս տարվա համար դեդլայնն էս տարվա նոյեմբերի տասնհինգն ա:


Շնորհակալություն, իսկ կասեք գոհ եք ու հետաքրքիր է ինչ առարկաներ եք ուսանում և թեզը ինչ ուղղությամբ եք գրում ... մի քիչ մանրամասն գրեք ինչպես  են ընդունվում , ինչ քննություններ են պետք հանձնել ... Նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## ivy

Սա այդ Clinical Linguistics ծրագիրն է, կարող ես ինքդ նայել, որ ժամանակ չկորցնես՝ մինչև Բյուրը կպատասխանի:

----------

mkofranc (15.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալություն, իսկ կասեք գոհ եք ու հետաքրքիր է ինչ առարկաներ եք ուսանում և թեզը ինչ ուղղությամբ եք գրում ... մի քիչ մանրամասն գրեք ինչպես  են ընդունվում , ինչ քննություններ են պետք հանձնել ... Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Ընդունվելու համար մենակ անգլերենը հերիք ա: Իմ թեզի թեման BAT թեստի հայերեն-ռուսերեն տարբերակի բարելավումն ու վալիդացումն ա: Ընդհանրապես, տարբեր առարկաներ ենք անցնում՝ սկսած աֆազիալոգիայից, զարգացման խանգարումներով, վերջացրած լեզվի յուրացումով: Անձամբ ինձ համար մի քիչ զահլա ա էս ծրագիրը, որովհետև լեզվաբան չեմ, ու իմ սպասելիքները չեն արդարացել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ լեզվաբանների համար, հատկապես եթե հետագայում PhD անելու նպատակ ունեն, շատ լավ ծրագիր ա, ուղղակիորեն մոտեցնում ա գիտությանը:

----------

mkofranc (18.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա այդ Clinical Linguistics ծրագիրն է, կարող ես ինքդ նայել, որ ժամանակ չկորցնես՝ մինչև Բյուրը կպատասխանի:


Ռիփ, սայթում գրածներն էնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը  :Jpit:  Մեռանք ասելով՝ փոխեք, որ մարդիկ սխալ սպասելիքներով չդիմեն: Դեռ չեն փոխել:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Իսկ Erasmus Mundus -ը Undergraduate ծրագրեր ունի՞:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Erasmus Mundus -ը Undergraduate ծրագրեր ունի՞:


Չէ, չունի

----------


## shatboyov

Ժող ջան կասե՞Ք GRE (general) քննությունը իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, բայց մանրամասն :Cool:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող ջան կասե՞Ք GRE (general) քննությունը իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, բայց մանրամասն


GRE-ն ունի իր պաշտոնական կայքը: Նայե՞լ ես:  :Smile: 
Նայիր, երբ որ դրանից հետո դեռ հարցեր մնան, էն ժամանակ տուր:

----------

shatboyov (30.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Գիտե՞ս որտեղ են պարապում թեսթին պատրաստվելու համար

----------


## ivy

> Գիտե՞ս որտեղ են պարապում թեսթին պատրաստվելու համար


Կարելի է տանը՝ համապատասխան գրքերով: Ես էդպես եմ ժամանակին պարապել ու արդյունքից դժգոհ չէի:

----------

shatboyov (02.11.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Կասե՞ս որտեղ ես հանձնել քննությունդ ու որտեղի՞ց ես գրքերը վերցրել

----------


## ivy

Շատ վաղուց եմ ես հանձնել: Բայց կարծեմ մինչև հիմա էլ նույն տեղում է թեսթ կենտրոնը՝ Բաղրամյան 17:
Մի շատ լավ էլեկտրոնային գիրք ունեի. արդեն չեմ հիշում ոնց էր ձեռքս ընկել: Մնացած գրքերն էլ՝ Ամերիկյան համալսարանի գրադարանից:

----------

shatboyov (03.11.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Կուղարկե՞ս էդ էլ. գիրքը, մեկ էլ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ խլեց քեզանից էդ քննությանը պատրաստվելու համար

----------


## ivy

> Կուղարկե՞ս էդ էլ. գիրքը, մեկ էլ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ խլեց քեզանից էդ քննությանը պատրաստվելու համար


Մի յոթ տարի առաջ եմ պարապել, հիմա ինչ գիրք, ինչ բան...
Չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ինչքան ժամանակ տևեց: Մի երեք-չորս ամիս երևի:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Կուղարկե՞ս էդ էլ. գիրքը, մեկ էլ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ խլեց քեզանից էդ քննությանը պատրաստվելու համար


Ես իմ զրոյական մաթեմով ու միջին անգլերենով այդ քննությանը պատրաստ եմ այդպես 60-70 տոկոսով դեռ: Այդ արդյունքին հասել եմ երկուս ու կես ամսում ու պատրաստվում եմ կատարելագործել եւս 2 ամսում: Իհարկե ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ, եթե ես մաթեմ իմանայի, որը դպրոցում սովորել եմ, բայց բան չէի հիշում: Եթե մաթեմից ուժեղ ես, ապա մաթեմի բաժնի համար աշխատասեր լինելու դեպքում 1-1,5 ամիսն էլ է բավական: Բայց այ լեզվի բաժինը կոշմառ է, չնայած էլի լավ պարապելու դեպքում կարող ես Մաթեմին զուգահեռ դա անել ու արդյունքի հասնել: Մի խոսքով տես թե դու ինչ հնարավորություններ ունես ու հիշիր, որ սա ավելի շատ արագ կողմնորոշվելու եւ տրամաբանելու քննություն է, ես դա եմ հասկացել այս ընթացքում: Բայց շատ հավես քննություն է ТОЕFL-ի համեմատ՝ համ ու հոտ կա:

Գրականություն կարող ես գտնել Ամերիկյան խորհրդի գրադարանում՝ Բաղրամյան 1, ինչպես նաեւ Այվիի ասաց Ամերիկյան համալսարանում, ու ինտերնետում լիքը բան կա այս քննության համար, անգամ կարող ես փորձնական, հենց իրանց կայքում գրանցվելով, քննություն հանձնել:

Քեզ հաջողություն :Wink:

----------

shatboyov (04.11.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Գիտե՞ս որտեղ են պարապում թեսթին պատրաստվելու համար


Եթե գլուխ պահող չես ու մազոխիստ ես գիտելիքների բնագավառում, նամակ գրիր ինձ առանձին, քեզ շատ լավ մասնագետի համար կտամ, իսկ խմբակային պարապունքների խորհուրդ չեմ տա գնաս, քանի որ անիմաստ փող են աշխատում ու ոչ մի նորմալ գիտելիք չեն տալիս հիմնականում:

----------

shatboyov (04.11.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Ինձ կասե՞ք որտե՞ղ են հանձնում գերմաներեն B1 մակարդակի քննությունը, ու ընդհանրապես եթե տեղեկություններ ունեք էդ քննության վերաբերյալ ասեք իմանամ էլի

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կուղարկե՞ս էդ էլ. գիրքը, մեկ էլ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ խլեց քեզանից էդ քննությանը պատրաստվելու համար


եթե մաթեմից ավելի լավ ես, քան անգլերենից, կարող ես GMATն էլ աչքիդ տակով անցկացնել: Հիմնականում էն տեղերը որտեղ GRE են ուզում, GMAT էլ են ընդունում:

----------

shatboyov (13.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինձ կասե՞ք որտե՞ղ են հանձնում գերմաներեն B1 մակարդակի քննությունը, ու ընդհանրապես եթե տեղեկություններ ունեք էդ քննության վերաբերյալ ասեք իմանամ էլի



http://www.goethe.de/ins/ge/tif/lrn/prf/de5310687.htm

Nelly Soghomonyan
Sprachlernzentrum Eriwan
Darabagh 38 (Aygedzor)
0019 Jerewan
Tel.: +374 10 22 47 10
Mob.: +374 93 52 83 08

----------


## shatboyov

Չէ երևի GRE հանձնեմ: Էս կայքը մենակ գերմաներեն ու վրացերեն լեզվով ա բացում, անգլերեն տարբերակովը չկա՞՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չէ երևի GRE հանձնեմ: Էս կայքը մենակ գերմաներեն ու վրացերեն լեզվով ա բացում, անգլերեն տարբերակովը չկա՞՞


չէ, բայց վերևում հասցե, հեռախոսի համար գրել եմ, կարող ես զանգել/գնալ ու հարցերդ իրանց ուղղել. հայ է աշխատակիցը՝ Նելլի Սողոմոնյան

----------

shatboyov (14.11.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Ժող, փոխանակման ծրագրերում միշտ թոեֆլ չի լինո՞մ, թե՞ ծրագրից  է կախված։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, փոխանակման ծրագրերում միշտ թոեֆլ չի լինո՞մ, թե՞ ծրագրից  է կախված։


Ծրագրից ա կախված: Ծրագիր կա ընդհանրապես անգլերենի թեստ չի ուզում  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (08.12.2012)

----------


## Marie07

Բարև ձեզ:Ես սովորում եմ երրորդ կուրսում: Մյուս տարի բակալավրը կավարտեմ: Շաաաաատ եմ ուզում ուսումս շարունակել՝ մագիստրատուրա ընդունվել Ֆրանսիայում: Մասնագիտությունս է մանկավարժ-լեզվաբան. առաջին լեզուն ֆրանսերենն է, երկրորդը՝ անգլերենը: Ուղղակի տեղյակ չեմ ինչպես կարելի է դա անել: Կա՞ն ինչ-որ ծրագրեր,կամ միգուցե պետք է դիմել դեսպանատու՞ն: Ցանկալի կլիներ Մարսելի համալսարանը,կամ էլ գոնե այդ քաղաքին մոտ: Բայց դե,բնականաբար,մնացած քաղաքներում էլ դեմ չէի լինի սովորել) Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բարև ձեզ:Ես սովորում եմ երրորդ կուրսում: Մյուս տարի բակալավրը կավարտեմ: Շաաաաատ եմ ուզում ուսումս շարունակել՝ մագիստրատուրա ընդունվել Ֆրանսիայում: Մասնագիտությունս է մանկավարժ-լեզվաբան. առաջին լեզուն ֆրանսերենն է, երկրորդը՝ անգլերենը: Ուղղակի տեղյակ չեմ ինչպես կարելի է դա անել: Կա՞ն ինչ-որ ծրագրեր,կամ միգուցե պետք է դիմել դեսպանատու՞ն: Ցանկալի կլիներ Մարսելի համալսարանը,կամ էլ գոնե այդ քաղաքին մոտ: Բայց դե,բնականաբար,մնացած քաղաքներում էլ դեմ չէի լինի սովորել) Շնորհակալություն


Ահա Մարսելի համալսարաններից մեկի կայքը, եթե էս ես ուզում http://www.univ-amu.fr/presentation 

Բայց քանի որ ֆրանսիացիք մի այլ կարգի խոզ են, և ինպես սպասելի էր, կայքի անգլերեն տարբերակը չի աշխատում, ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել. պետք է ինքդ քրքրես: 

Եթե շատ դժվարանաս անհրաժեշտ ինֆորմացիա գտնելու հետ կարող ես հենց իրենց ուղիղ նամակ գրել /սովորաբար դա լավագույն տարբերակն է/, ու խնդրես, որ քեզ հետաքրքրող մասանիգտությամբ արտերկի ուսանողների ընդունելության պայմանները ուղարկեն: 

Arts, Lettres, Langues et Sciences Humaines
Suivi des Accords Internationaux :
*Incoming  students* : 
       - erasmus.incoming.b@univ-provence.fr , Sonia Lefèvre (Erasmus)
       - dri.international@univ-provence.fr , Manon Bonifay (International)
Programmes Institutionnels sortants :
       - erasmus.outgoing@univ-provence.fr  , Cécile De Miras Durey (Erasmus)
       - dri.international@univ-provence.fr , Manon Bonifay (International)
​

----------


## KarenHovhannisyan

Հարգելիներս, արդյո՞ք ձեզանից որևէ մեկը սովորել է  Oxford, Cambridge կամ Harvard համալսարաններում և տեղկա՞կ է «Բիզնես կառավարում» մասնագիտության մասին: Ի՞նչ քննություններ պետք է հանձնել, հեշտ է արդյո՞ք ընդունվելը, ինչքա՞ն է այդ մասնագիտությամբ մագիստրատուրայում ուսման վարձը: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, 5-ամյա բարձրագույն կրթության դիպլոմով  ու մագիստրատուրայի առաջին կուրսում սովորողի համար ի՞նչ կրթական ծրագիր գիտեք մեկ-երկու տարով իրականությունից փախչելու, մի քիչ խելոքանալու էլի հետ գալու հարազատ եզերքին ստրկագրվելու... SOS կարգախոսի տակ է վերոգրյալը  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ալֆ, արտասահմանում կրթություն ստանալը արձակուրդ գնալ չի, էդ լուրջ գործ է, որը լիքը ջանքեր է պահանջում թե ընդունվելիս, թե սովորելիս:
Եթե իսկապես հետաքրքրված ես, սկզբի համար դեռ ինքդ մի քիչ քչփորի նայի, թե ինչ հարմար բաներ կան. թե չէ «մի բան գտեք, մի բան անեմ»-ով հաստատ բան դուրս չի գա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, արտասահմանում կրթություն ստանալը արձակուրդ գնալ չի, էդ լուրջ գործ է, որը լիքը ջանքեր է պահանջում թե ընդունվելիս, թե սովորելիս:
> Եթե իսկապես հետաքրքրված ես, սկզբի համար դեռ ինքդ մի քիչ քչփորի նայի, թե ինչ հարմար բաներ կան. թե չէ «մի բան գտեք, մի բան անեմ»-ով հաստատ բան դուրս չի գա:


Այվ, մոտս ահավոր լճացում է, ինձ հենց մի բան է պետք, որ իրականությունից կտրվեմ, միայն կրթության վրա կենտրոնանամ, ես 24/7 ռեժիմով սովորել գիտեմ, բայց հիմա հաստատ առանց սովորական միջավայրից կտրվելու չեմ կարողանա, բայցի էդ հույսս կտրել եմ, որ Հայաստանում հոգեբան կդառնամ  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալֆ, արտասահմանում կրթություն ստանալը արձակուրդ գնալ չի, էդ լուրջ գործ է, որը լիքը ջանքեր է պահանջում թե ընդունվելիս, թե սովորելիս:
> Եթե իսկապես հետաքրքրված ես, սկզբի համար դեռ ինքդ մի քիչ քչփորի նայի, թե ինչ հարմար բաներ կան. թե չէ «մի բան գտեք, մի բան անեմ»-ով հաստատ բան դուրս չի գա:


Ռիփ, էնքան էլ չէի ասի  :Jpit:  ինձ համար օրինակ արձակուրդ գնալ ա, շատ էլ որ լիքը ճկռում եմ դասերիս տակ:
Ալֆ, դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան էիր, չէ՞: Կարամ խորհուրդ տամ իմ ծրագրին դիմես, բայց չեմ երաշխավորում, որ կընդունվես, ոչ էլ երաշխավորում եմ, որ դուրդ կգա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (29.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ռիփ, էնքան էլ չէի ասի  ինձ համար օրինակ արձակուրդ գնալ ա, շատ էլ որ լիքը ճկռում եմ դասերիս տակ:
> Ալֆ, դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան էիր, չէ՞: Կարամ խորհուրդ տամ իմ ծրագրին դիմես, բայց չեմ երաշխավորում, որ կընդունվես, ոչ էլ երաշխավորում եմ, որ դուրդ կգա


Բյուր, ես իրավաբան էի մասնագիտությամբ, հոգեբանությունը դեռ առաջին կուրս մի կիսամյակ, բայց զգում եմ, որ մի տեսակ էն չի Հայաստանում, մանավանդ իմ պարագայում, որ հեռակա է  :Sad:  Բայց ուզում եմ հոգեբանություն ուսումնասիրել, ամենաշատը հենց իմ համար, որ վերջս գժանոցը չլինի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես իրավաբան էի մասնագիտությամբ, հոգեբանությունը դեռ առաջին կուրս մի կիսամյակ, բայց զգում եմ, որ մի տեսակ էն չի Հայաստանում, մանավանդ իմ պարագայում, որ հեռակա է  Բայց ուզում եմ հոգեբանություն ուսումնասիրել, ամենաշատը հենց իմ համար, որ վերջս գժանոցը չլինի


Հա, շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել. հոգեբանությունը մեղմ ասած էն չի Հայաստանում  :Jpit:  ամեն դեպքում, առաջին բանը, որ խորհուրդ կտամ, լեզվի քննություն հանձնելն ա: Հետո նոր կարելի ա ծրագրեր փնտրել: Բայց ասեմ քեզ. դա շատ բարդ գործ ա ու երկար ժամանակ ա պահանջում: Եթե հիմիկվանից սկսես, ու մեկուկես տարուց ստացվի, որ գնաս, կարաս ասես, որ բավական հաջողակ ես:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ամեն դեպքում, առաջին բանը, որ խորհուրդ կտամ, լեզվի քննություն հանձնելն ա: Հետո նոր կարելի ա ծրագրեր փնտրել: Բայց ասեմ քեզ. դա շատ բարդ գործ ա ու երկար ժամանակ ա պահանջում: Եթե հիմիկվանից սկսես, ու մեկուկես տարուց ստացվի, որ գնաս, կարաս ասես, որ բավական հաջողակ ես:


Բյուր, եթե, ասենք, սեպտեմբերին լեզվի քննություն հանձնեմ, մինչև էդ ու էդ ընթացքում էլ բզբզամ, ծրագրեր փնտրեմ, կարո՞ղ է հաջողացնեմ մյուս սեպտեմբերին արդեն գնալ սովորելու  :Smile: 
Չէի մտածի, որ մի օր ես էլ կուզենամ դրսում սովորել, բայց հիմա զգում եմ, որ ինձ իրոք պետք է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե, ասենք, սեպտեմբերին լեզվի քննություն հանձնեմ, մինչև էդ ու էդ ընթացքում էլ բզբզամ, ծրագրեր փնտրեմ, կարո՞ղ է հաջողացնեմ մյուս սեպտեմբերին արդեն գնալ սովորելու 
> Չէի մտածի, որ մի օր ես էլ կուզենամ դրսում սովորել, բայց հիմա զգում եմ, որ ինձ իրոք պետք է։


Եթե շատ հաջողակ լինես, հա  :Smile:  բայց իմ շրջապատին նայելով նկատել եմ, որ հազվադեպ ա առաջին փորձից ստացվում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Եթե շատ հաջողակ լինես, հա  բայց իմ շրջապատին նայելով նկատել եմ, որ հազվադեպ ա առաջին փորձից ստացվում:


ի՞նչը չի ստացվում սովորաբար, ծրագիր գտնե՞լը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ի՞նչը չի ստացվում սովորաբար, ծրագիր գտնե՞լը։


Չէ, ամեն անգամ մի բան էն չի լինում: Կա՛մ չեն ընդունում, կա՛մ ընդունում են, փող չի ճարվում, կա՛մ լեզվի գնահատականն ա ի սկզբանե ցածր լինում և այլն: Բայց լինում են նաև էնպիսի դեպքեր, երբ առաջին փորձից էլ ստացվում ա: Կախված ա պատրաստվածությունից ու նրանից, թե ինչ ծրագրի ես դիմում: Մի խոսքով, լիքը հանգամանքներ պետք ա հաշվի առնել:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Չէ, ամեն անգամ մի բան էն չի լինում: Կա՛մ չեն ընդունում, կա՛մ ընդունում են, փող չի ճարվում, կա՛մ լեզվի գնահատականն ա ի սկզբանե ցածր լինում և այլն: Բայց լինում են նաև էնպիսի դեպքեր, երբ առաջին փորձից էլ ստացվում ա: Կախված ա պատրաստվածությունից ու նրանից, թե ինչ ծրագրի ես դիմում: Մի խոսքով, լիքը հանգամանքներ պետք ա հաշվի առնել:


Լավ, թեման զրուցարանի չվերածելու համար մի հարց էլ ու պըրծ. որ պետք լինի, խորհրդատվությամբ կօգնե՞ս  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, թեման զրուցարանի չվերածելու համար մի հարց էլ ու պըրծ. որ պետք լինի, խորհրդատվությամբ կօգնե՞ս


հա  :Jpit:

----------


## Artyom

Ժող ջան, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է կրթության և գիտության նախարարության կողմից կազմակերպվող մրցույթի մասին՝ ուսումը արտասահմանում շարունակելու համար: Դրանք էս թեմայում քննարկված ծրագրերո՞վ են, թե՞ կապ չունեն իրար հետ: Մասնավորապես ինձ հետաքրքրում է ասպիրանտուրան:
Edu.am-ում ոչինչ չգտա դրա վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Tia

բարև ձեզ ..որ խնդրեմ ինձ չեք օգնի երաժշտական ինստիտուտ /քոլեջ/ գտնեմ Անգլիայում կամ ԱՄՆ -ում վորոնք կրթաթոշակ կամ ֆինանսական օգնություն են տրամադրում օտարերկրյա ուսանողներին և կարեվորը ունենան վոկալի բաժին բայց ոչ դասական/օպերա/:
նախապես շնորակալություն

----------


## Հարութ

Խնդրեմ, կտա՞ք լավ մասնագետների համարներ TOEFL IBT և GRE պարապմունքների համար: Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ժողովուրդ, փոխանակման ի՞նչ ծրագրեր կան, որ էս տարվա երկրորդ սեմեստրի համար կարող եմ դիմել:
Ուզում ՝ Եվրոպա լինի, ուզում է Ամերիկա, ուզում է Ասիա, բայց միայն թե լինի...

----------


## Stranger_Friend

DAADի մասին ո՞վ տեղեկություն ունի: Ակումբում կա՞ մարդ, ով օգտվել է: Մի երկու բան հարցնեի.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե չեմ սխալվում ivy-ն ա DAAD-ով Գերմանիա գնացել, ՊՄ ուղարկի, որովհետև երկար ժամանակ ա Ակումբ չի մտել:

----------

Stranger_Friend (18.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, փոխանակման ի՞նչ ծրագրեր կան, որ էս տարվա երկրորդ սեմեստրի համար կարող եմ դիմել:
> Ուզում ՝ Եվրոպա լինի, ուզում է Ամերիկա, ուզում է Ասիա, բայց միայն թե լինի...


Ռուբ, Էրասմուս Մունդուսի Action II-ով նայի ինչ կա-չկա, չնայած խելքս չի կտրում, որ երկրորդ կիսամյակից լինի, ավելի հավանական ա, որ մյուս սեպտեմբերից լինի:




> Եթե չեմ սխալվում ivy-ն ա DAAD-ով Գերմանիա գնացել, ՊՄ ուղարկի, որովհետև երկար ժամանակ ա Ակումբ չի մտել:


Այվին DAAD-ով չի գնացել, բայց լիքը բան գիտի DAAD-ի մասին: Ես էլ մի քիչ գիտեմ  :Jpit:  Բայց ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ ասի, նենց որ ինձ հարցնել չկա:

Arisol-ն ա DAAD-ով գնացել, եթե ինքը ընդհանրապես ակումբի կողմերում էրևում ա վերջերս:

----------

Stranger_Friend (18.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Այվին DAAD-ով չի գնացել, բայց լիքը բան գիտի DAAD-ի մասին: Ես էլ մի քիչ գիտեմ  Բայց ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ ասի, նենց որ ինձ հարցնել չկա:
> 
> Arisol-ն ա DAAD-ով գնացել, եթե ինքը ընդհանրապես ակումբի կողմերում էրևում ա վերջերս:


Պարտադիր չի լավ բան լինի: Ես հենց վատ կողմերն եմ ուզում իմանամ  :Smile:  Ինչքանո՞վ արժի հույս կապել իրա հետ.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարտադիր չի լավ բան լինի: Ես հենց վատ կողմերն եմ ուզում իմանամ  Ինչքանո՞վ արժի հույս կապել իրա հետ.


Չարժի: Ես դիմել եմ, լավ էր՝ զուգահեռ ուրիշ ծրագրերի էլ էի դիմել: Ճիշտ ա՝ իմ հարցը մի քիչ այլ էր, որովհետև անգլալեզու ծրագրի էի դիմել, իսկ իմ փաստաթղթերն ամեն կերպ ասում էին, որ ես ոչ միայն գերմաներեն չգիտեմ, այլև չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, ու դա միակ պատճառն էր, որ մերժեցին (որովհետև պատճառների հսկայական ցուցակ են ուղարկում, թե ում են առավելություն տալիս, մնացած բոլոր հարցերում ես ունեի էդ առավելությունները): Բայց կողքից շատ եմ լսել, որ Երևանից ինչ ասես չեն անում իրենց ծանոթներին անցկացնելու համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ապացույց չունեմ, որևէ բան չեմ կարող ասել:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Չարժի: Ես դիմել եմ, լավ էր՝ զուգահեռ ուրիշ ծրագրերի էլ էի դիմել: Ճիշտ ա՝ իմ հարցը մի քիչ այլ էր, որովհետև անգլալեզու ծրագրի էի դիմել, իսկ իմ փաստաթղթերն ամեն կերպ ասում էին, որ ես ոչ միայն գերմաներեն չգիտեմ, այլև չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, ու դա միակ պատճառն էր, որ մերժեցին (որովհետև պատճառների հսկայական ցուցակ են ուղարկում, թե ում են առավելություն տալիս, մնացած բոլոր հարցերում ես ունեի էդ առավելությունները): Բայց կողքից շատ եմ լսել, որ Երևանից ինչ ասես չեն անում իրենց ծանոթներին անցկացնելու համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ապացույց չունեմ, որևէ բան չեմ կարող ասել:


Չորս կողմից ասում են, որ գերմաներեն իմացողի համար շատ դռներ են բացվում: Դե ես որ օտար լեզու չգիտեմ, պիտի ընտրություն կատարեմ անգլերենի ու գերմաներենի միջև, մեկը սովորեմ արտասահմանում հավանական կրթություն ստանալու համար: Խորհուրդ են տալիս գերմաներենը, ասում են շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի ու ԴԱԱԴ-ն էլ գերմաներեն տիրապետողի համար շատ բան է անում: Ուրիշ ծրագրեր գիտե՞ք գերմաներենի հետ կապված, ես բժշկական գծով եմ ուզում: Անգլերեն հիմա շատ տիրապետող կա, ես էլ եմ կածում գերմաներենով ավելի հեշտ կլինի, չգիտեմ.

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ արդեն վեց տարուց ավել է, ինչ Գերմանիայում եմ, հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ լավ կլինի՝ գերմաներենով անցնես ուսումդ:
Ես ինքս անգլերենով եմ սովորել էստեղ, բայց իմն էնպես էր, որ չէի կարծում՝ կմնամ Գերմանիայում, մտածում էի՝ անգլիալեզու երկիր կգնամ ուսումիցս հետո: Բայց քանի որ մնացի էստեղ, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչքան հեշտ կլիներ ամեն ինչ, եթե գերմաներենի իմացությամբ եկած լինեի, ու ուսումս էլ էդ լեզվով լիներ: 

Եթե մտածում ես գաս սովորես ու գնաս էստեղից, ապա անգլերենը երևի ավելի լավ տարբերակ է, որովհետև անհամեմատ հեշտ լեզու է՝ համեմատած ծանր գերմաներենի հետ: Բայց եթե մտածում ես ուսումիցդ հետո մնալ ու աշխատել էստեղ, ապա քեզ ավելի հեշտ կլինի, եթե ուսումդ գերմաներենով անցած լինես: Գերմաներենի իմացությունը շատ-շատ կարևոր է, եթե մնալու ես էս երկրում:

Հիմա Դաադ-ի կապակությամբ: Ես ինքս Դաադ-ով չեմ գնացել: Ինքնուրույն գտել եմ համալսարանը, ուղարկել փաստաթղթերս, ընդունվել ու գնացել սովորելու (ինքնաֆինանսավորմամբ), ոչ մի կրթաթոշակի չեմ դիմել: Բայց ինչ խոսք, կրթաթոշակով գնալն ավելի լավ է, որովհետև ոչ մի ֆինասնական խնդիրների չես հանդիպի, քեզ համար հանգիստ կսովորես, փողդ էլ կստանաս: Ուղղակի կրթաթոշակ ստանալը հեշտ չի. պիտի լավագույնների մեջ լինես կամ առնվազն քեզ էդպիսին ներկայացնել կարողանաս:
Երևանում կա Դաադ-ի գրասենյակ, կարող ես գնալ մի օր, հարցուփորձ անել, հասցեն՝ Սարմենի 82, հեռ.՝ 010 58 25 15: 

Կրթաթոշակի համար պիտի երկու գործղություն կատարես՝ նախ համալսարան գտնես ու դիմես էնտեղ, ապա առանձին դիմես նաև Դաադ-ին: Այսինքն՝ փաստաթղթեի երկու փաթեթ պիտի սարքես՝ մեկը համալսարան ընդունվելու համար, մյուսը՝ կրթաթոշակ ստանալու համար:

Եթե մի քիչ անգլերեն կամ գերմաներեն գիտես, կարող ես նայել Դաադ-ի կայքը. վերևում կարող ես ընտրել, թե որ լեզվով ես ուզում կարդալ: Էնտեղ շատ օգտակար ինֆորմացիա կա. կարող ես գտնել քո ուզած ֆակուլտետները՝ ըստ քո մասնագիտության և նայես, թե ինչ պայմաններ ունեն ընդունվելու համար, ինչ լեզու են պահանջում և այլն:

Եթե մենակ հայերեն գիտես, ապա նայիր Դաադ-ի հայաստանյան գրասենյակի պաշտոնական կայքը, էնտեղ լիքը ինֆորմացիա կա քեզ հետաքրքրող կրթաթոշակների մասին: Թեև ամեն դեպքում, խորհուրդ կտամ, մի հատ գնալ իրենց գրասենյակը ու խոսել հետները կոնկրետ քո դեպքի մասին:
Եթե էլի հարցեր ունենաս Գերմանիայում բուհ գտնելու, ընդունվելու, սովորելու կամ ընդհանրապես՝ էստեղ ապրելու մասին, կարող ես իմեյլիս գրել՝ iparika(շնիկ)gmail(կետ)com

----------

Stranger_Friend (18.07.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (18.07.2013)

----------


## syunie

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես DAAD-ով եմ եկել Գերմանիա, եթե հարցեր ունենաք դիմեք:

----------

ivy (19.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (22.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես DAAD-ով եմ եկել Գերմանիա, եթե հարցեր ունենաք դիմեք:


Ես դիմել եմ, ուղղակի նամակով: Եթե դժվար չէ, այդպես զրուցենք. հա՞

----------


## syunie

> Ես դիմել եմ, ուղղակի նամակով: Եթե դժվար չէ, այդպես զրուցենք. հա՞


Էսօր կարդացել եմ նամակդ, դեռ էդ նամակագրությունից գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց ամենաուշը մինչև վաղը կպատասխանեմ:

Եթե դեմ չես, կարող եմ հարցերիդ ստեղ պատասխանել, ինձ թվում ա շատերին օգտակար կլինի:

Հ.Գ. Այվի ջան, շնորհակալ եմ :Wink:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (22.07.2013)

----------


## syunie

*1.Դուք գերմաներենո՞վ եք գնացել, եթե այո, ի՞նչ մակարդակի վրա պիտի լինի լեզուն ու ձեր կարծիքով քանի՞ տարում է հնարավոր վարժ տիրապետել:*

Ես գերմաներենով եմ գնացել, ու իմ կրթաթոշակը DAAD-ն ու OSI-ն (Open Society Institute) համատեղ էին ֆինանսավորում: Էդ ծրագիրը DAAD-ն երկու տարին մեկ ա առաջարկում ու հատուկ հումանիտար մասնագիտությունների համար ա: Էդ ծրագիրը մի շարք առանձնահատկություններ ունի. նախ ամեն տարի մագիստրատուրայի համար DAAD-ն մոտ 4 կրթաթոշակ ա հատկացնում Հայաստանին, ու ընդհանուր կարծիք կա, որ եթե տեխնիկական մասնագիտություն ունես, շանսերդ ավելի մեծ են, իսկ էս ծրագիրը մոտ 12 կրթաթոշակ ա տրամադրում ու հատոուկ հումանիտար մասնագիտություններին (տնտեսագիտություն, պատմություն, քաղաքագիտություն, միջազգային հարաբերություններ և այլն): Էս ծրագրի դեպքում համալսարանի ընտրության հարցում մի քիչ սահմանափակված ես, որովհետև քեզ համալսարանների ցանկ են տալիս ու դրանց մեջից պետք է ընտրություն կատարես: Կրթաթոշակի դիմելու նախնական պայման էր տվյալ ֆակուլտետից գրավոր համաձայնություն ստանալը, որ քո տվայլները համապատասխանում են իրենց պահանջներին: Ու ավելին ասեմ, իմ տարում էդ 12 հոգուց մեծամասնությունը անգլերենով էր եկել:

Լեզվի հարցում չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչքան ժամանակում ա հնարավոր վարժ տիրապետել, որովհետև էդ յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ տարբեր ա: Բայց Այվին ճիշտ ա նշել, որ  եթե Գերմանիայում հետագայում աշխատելու նպատակ ունես, գերմաներենի իմացությունը ցանկալի ա կամ էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում պետք է աշխատես սովորել, հակառակ դեպքում կդժվարանաս ինտեգրվել ստեղի հասարակությանը ու քեզ լավ չես զգա: Անգլերենով եկած երեխեքը էդ դժվարությունը շատ ավելի ուժեղ են զգում, քան մենք: Իսկ քանի որ իրենց խմբի բոլոր ուսանողներն իրար հետ անգլերեն են շփվում, գերմաներեն սովորելը մղվում ա երկրորդ պլան: Ու լեզուն սովորելու համար լրացուցիչ կուրսերին են գնում կամ ինքնակրթությամբ են զբաղվում: Ի դեպ, DAAD-ն իրա անգլիախոս կրթաթոշակակիրների գերմաներեին կուրսերը ստեղ վճարում ա: Բայց դիմելուց իհարկե լավ տպավորություն ա թողնում, երբ գոնե մի քիչ գերմաներեն գիտես:

*Ի՞նչ մրցույթ է անցկացվել կրթաթոշակի համար՝ գերմաներենի ստուգո՞ւմ, թե՞ այլ:*

Գերմաներենով եկողները սկզբում իրենց թղթերն են հանձնում, ու եթե գերմաներենի նորմալ ատեստատ չունես, ապա սկզբի համար օնլայն թեսթ ես հանձնում, որը էդքան էլ դժվար չի, որ գոնե քո լեզվի գիտելիքների մասին պատկերացում ունենան, իսկ հետո եթե թոշակը ստանում ես, ուսումից առաջ, եթե անհրաժեշտություն կա, քեզ ուղարկում են լեզվի կուրսերի, որը ավարտելուց հետո պետք է թոյֆլի կարգի քննություն հանձնես (կոչվում ա DSH), ու որոշակի մակարդակի դեպքում համալսարանում ստանում իրավունք ես ստանում: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր Գյոթեի ինստիտուտի դիպլոմ ունեն կամ Հայաստանում գերմաներենի ֆակուլտետում են սովորել, ոչ մի լեզվի քննություն չեն հանձնում: Արդեն երկու տարի ա Երևանում Գյոթեի ինստիտուտ բացվել ա, ու հնարավոր ա տեղում կուրսերի հաճախել ու քննություն հանձնել: Հայաստանում միակն ա, որի սերտիֆիկատը գերմանական համալսարանները ընդունում են:

Իսկ անգլերենով դիմողները ամենաուշը մինչև հարցազրույցի օրը պետք է թոյֆլի սերտիֆիկատ ներկայացնեն: 
Իսկ մրցույթը հետևյալ կերպ ա ընթանում. թղթերի հանձնում, ու եթե հետո քեզ հրավիրում են հարցազրույցի, որը իհարկե գերմաներենով կամ անգլերենով ա, հարցազրույց ու վերջ  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, DAAD-ն  տարբեր մասնագիտությունների համար լիքը ուրիշ ծրագրեր ա ունենում, պարզապես պետք է հետևես իրենց կայքի նորություններին կամ էլ իրենց գրասենյակ խորհրդատվության գնաս:

Էսօր էսքանը, եթե էլի հարցեր ունես, գրի:

----------

Ruby Rue (22.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (22.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> ........................................................
> 
> Ի դեպ, DAAD-ն  տարբեր մասնագիտությունների համար լիքը ուրիշ ծրագրեր ա ունենում, պարզապես պետք է հետևես իրենց կայքի նորություններին կամ էլ իրենց գրասենյակ խորհրդատվության գնաս:
> 
> Էսօր էսքանը, եթե էլի հարցեր ունես, գրի:


Գյոթեի ինստիտուտի մասին իմացել եմ ու երևի այդտեղ կսովորեմ լեզուն: Փաստորեն Գյոթեի դիպլոմով քննություն չեմ հանձնի: Իսկ Գերմանիայի համալսարաններում լսել եմ էլի մասնագիտական քննություն չես հանձնում ընդունվելու համար, դա ճիշտ է՞՝ ես բժշկության գծով եմ ուզում գնալ:
Իսկ եթե Դաադ-ն չստացվի, ուրիշ ո՞նց անվճար Գերմանիայում ուսում կարելի է ստանալ՝ լեզուն տիրապետելու դեպքում.

----------


## syunie

Հա, եթե կարողանաս Գյոթեի ինստիտուտում լավ հանձնես լեզվի քննությունդ, էլ գերմաներենի քննություն չես հանձնի ստեղ: 

Բժշկության գծով լավ տեղեկացված չեմ, բայց մասնագիտական քննության պահով հիմնականում ճիշտ ա: Ատեստատ, դիպլոմներ, կենսագրություն ու հիմնավորում ես ուղարկում, ու ըստ քո առաջադիմության ընտրում են: Ամեն մի մասնագիտություն ու համալսարան իրա պահանջները ունի՝ այդ թվում նաև միջին գնահատական կոչվածը:Իմ լսածով, բժշկականի պահանջները ավելի խիստ են, էդ պատճառով էն գերմանացիները, ովքեր էդքան էլ լավ գնահատականներ չունեն, գնում են Հունգարիա կամ Ավստրիա՝ բժշկություն ուսանելու:

Կզարմանաս, բայց Գերմանիայում ուսումն արդեն իսկ անվճար ա: Միայն Բավարիա մարզում էր 500 եվրո, հաջորդ կիսամյակից էդ էլ չի լինելու: Կիսամյակի համար մոտ 100 եվրո ես վճարում՝ հասարակական տրանսպորտից անվճար օգտվելու ու էլի մի երկու մանր-մունր բաների համար: Քեզ գումար հարկավոր ա միայն առօրյա կյանքի համար՝ սենյակի վարձ, սնունդ, հագուստ և այլն:  Կրթաթոշակ տրամադրում են նաև շատ այլ կազմակերպություններ, բայց դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի հեշտ ա տեղում ստանալ: Նայիր էս կայքերը՝ kaad.de (կաթոլիկների ակադեմիական փոխանակության կազմակերպությունն ա: Գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանից սրանով շատերն են գալիս), fes.de, http://www.boell.de/, kas.de (սրանք քաղաքական հինադրամներ են, որոնցից երկուսը ներկայացուցչություն ունեն Հայաստանում): 

Իսկ մյուս ճանապարհն իհարկե ինքնաֆինանսավրումն է, ու տարեկան մոտ 7000 եվրո պետք է ունենաս:

----------

Stranger_Friend (22.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հա, եթե կարողանաս Գյոթեի ինստիտուտում լավ հանձնես լեզվի քննությունդ, էլ գերմաներենի քննություն չես հանձնի ստեղ: 
> 
> Բժշկության գծով լավ տեղեկացված չեմ, բայց մասնագիտական քննության պահով հիմնականում ճիշտ ա: Ատեստատ, դիպլոմներ, կենսագրություն ու հիմնավորում ես ուղարկում, ու ըստ քո առաջադիմության ընտրում են: Ամեն մի մասնագիտություն ու համալսարան իրա պահանջները ունի՝ այդ թվում նաև միջին գնահատական կոչվածը:Իմ լսածով, բժշկականի պահանջները ավելի խիստ են, էդ պատճառով էն գերմանացիները, ովքեր էդքան էլ լավ գնահատականներ չունեն, գնում են Հունգարիա կամ Ավստրիա՝ բժշկություն ուսանելու:
> 
> Կզարմանաս, բայց Գերմանիայում ուսումն արդեն իսկ անվճար ա: Միայն Բավարիա մարզում էր 500 եվրո, հաջորդ կիսամյակից էդ էլ չի լինելու: Կիսամյակի համար մոտ 100 եվրո ես վճարում՝ հասարակական տրանսպորտից անվճար օգտվելու ու էլի մի երկու մանր-մունր բաների համար: Քեզ գումար հարկավոր ա միայն առօրյա կյանքի համար՝ սենյակի վարձ, սնունդ, հագուստ և այլն:  Կրթաթոշակ տրամադրում են նաև շատ այլ կազմակերպություններ, բայց դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի հեշտ ա տեղում ստանալ: Նայիր էս կայքերը՝ kaad.de (կաթոլիկների ակադեմիական փոխանակության կազմակերպությունն ա: Գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանից սրանով շատերն են գալիս), fes.de, http://www.boell.de/, kas.de (սրանք քաղաքական հինադրամներ են, որոնցից երկուսը ներկայացուցչություն ունեն Հայաստանում): 
> 
> Իսկ մյուս ճանապարհն իհարկե ինքնաֆինանսավրումն է, ու տարեկան մոտ 7000 եվրո պետք է ունենաս:


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ տեղեկությունների համար.
Ասում են Գերմանիայում շատ ընտանիքներ կան, որ ուսանողներին իրենց տանն են պահում, ուսման և առօրյա ծախսերի համար գումար են տալիս իրենց երեխային պահելու դիմաց՝ այիսնքն դպրոց պիտի տանես, հետ բերես ու մինչև իրենց տուն գալը նայես երեխային.
Դա ո՞նց է, ճիշտ են ասո՞ւմ ու արժի՞ վստահել անծանոթ ընտանիքի: Ընդհանրապես Գերմանիան ապահով տեղ է՞ մենակ մնալու համար.

----------


## Tia

բարեվ ձեզ ,,ինչ որ մեկը կա որ երաժշտության գծովա սովորում արտասահմանում ,,,խնդրում եմ պատասղանեք  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ասում են Գերմանիայում շատ ընտանիքներ կան, որ ուսանողներին իրենց տանն են պահում, ուսման և առօրյա ծախսերի համար գումար են տալիս իրենց երեխային պահելու դիմաց՝ այիսնքն դպրոց պիտի տանես, հետ բերես ու մինչև իրենց տուն գալը նայես երեխային.
> Դա ո՞նց է, ճիշտ են ասո՞ւմ ու արժի՞ վստահել անծանոթ ընտանիքի: Ընդհանրապես Գերմանիան ապահով տեղ է՞ մենակ մնալու համար.


Ընտանիքների հետ ապրողները սովորաբար Aupair ծրագրով գնացածներն են. նրանք ուսանողներ չեն, այլ հենց գնում են երեխաներին խնամելու, ու դրա համար փոքր գումար են ստանում ընտանիքի կողմից, նաև ուղարկվում են լեզվի կուրսերի: 

Երբևէ չեմ լսել ընտանիքներում ապրող ուսանողների մասին. չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հնարավոր լինի համ սովորել համալսարանում, համ ցերեկային ժամերին երեխաներով զբաղվել՝ տանել-բերել և այլն: Գերմանիայում ուսանողներն ապրում են կամ ուսանողական հանրակացարաններում, կամ WG-ներում, երբ մի քանի ուսանող իրար հետ տուն են վարձում ու սենյակները կիսում իրար միջև, կամ էլ այլ վարձակալությամբ, որը թեև շատ ավելի թանկ է ստացվում, քան նախորդ երկու տարբերակները:

Ապահովության հարցում Գերմանիան տարբեր է՝ հողից հող ու քաղաքից քաղաք: Բավարիան, մասնավորապես՝ Մյունխենը, շատ ապահով է բոլոր առումներով, բայց նաև Գերմանիայի ամենաթանկ վայրն է. հեշտ չի էստեղ ուսանողի համար: Իսկ օրինակ Բեռլինը, որն էժան քաղաք է, ավելի անապահով է: 
Բայց ընդհանուր առումով, այլ եվրոպական երկրների հետ համեմատելու դեպքում, Գերմանիան բավականին ապահով երկիր է:

----------

Stranger_Friend (27.07.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Փաստորեն Գյոթեի դիպլոմով քննություն չեմ հանձնի: Իսկ Գերմանիայի համալսարաններում լսել եմ էլի մասնագիտական քննություն չես հանձնում ընդունվելու համար, դա ճիշտ է՞՝ ես բժշկության գծով եմ ուզում գնալ:


DAAD-ը բժշկության համար մենակ օրդինատուրայի մի տարվա կրթաթոշակ ա տալիս`ինչ որ բան ուսումնասիրելու

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> DAAD-ը բժշկության համար մենակ օրդինատուրայի մի տարվա կրթաթոշակ ա տալիս`ինչ որ բան ուսումնասիրելու


Օրդինատուրա չի, գիտական ծրագիր ա: Այսինքն, եթե դու էնտեղ մի տարի անցկացնես, հետ գաս, պիտի էլի օրդինատուրադ ինչքան պետք ա, անցնես: Կարելի ա նաև մագիստրատուրա դիմել բժշկությանը մոտ մասնագիտությամբ, դրա համար էլ ա տալիս կրթաթոշակ: Ես դրա համար էի դիմել, որ չանցա:

----------

Stranger_Friend (27.07.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Օրդինատուրա չի, գիտական ծրագիր ա: Այսինքն, եթե դու էնտեղ մի տարի անցկացնես, հետ գաս, պիտի էլի օրդինատուրադ ինչքան պետք ա, անցնես: Կարելի ա նաև մագիստրատուրա դիմել բժշկությանը մոտ մասնագիտությամբ, դրա համար էլ ա տալիս կրթաթոշակ: Ես դրա համար էի դիմել, որ չանցա:


Ուղղակի էս տարվանից կարաս օրդինատուրայում մի տարով գնաս գիտական ծրագրի համար, հետո հետ գաս էդ մի տարին մեր մոտ չշարունակես: Այսինքն եթե գնացիր օրդինատուրայի առաջին կուրսից հետո, հետ ես գալիս մի տարի հետո ու շարունակում ես երրորդ կուրսում:

----------

Stranger_Friend (27.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> DAAD-ը բժշկության համար մենակ օրդինատուրայի մի տարվա կրթաթոշակ ա տալիս`ինչ որ բան ուսումնասիրելու


Ինձ առայժմ Բակալավր է պետք: Դրա համար չի տալի՞ս

----------


## Freeman

> Ինձ առայժմ Բակալավր է պետք: Դրա համար չի տալի՞ս


Չէ, բժիշկներին չի տալիս, ես էլ էի ուզում  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ առայժմ Բակալավր է պետք: Դրա համար չի տալի՞ս


Բակալավր բժշկական Գերմանիայում անհնարին հավասար բան ա: Շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ավարտելուց հետո գնալ, որովհետև մեր դիպլոմը ճանաչում են: Իսկ բակալավրիատ (ի դեպ, Գերմանիայում մինչև երկու տարի առաջ բժշկականը դեռ չէր անցել եռաստիճանի, չգիտեմ՝ հիմա անցել ա, թե չէ) արտասահմանցիներին ուղղակի չեն ընդունում՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ սկի իրանց համար տեղ չկա:

----------


## Freeman

> Բակալավր բժշկական Գերմանիայում անհնարին հավասար բան ա: Շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ավարտելուց հետո գնալ, որովհետև մեր դիպլոմը ճանաչում են: Իսկ բակալավրիատ (ի դեպ, Գերմանիայում մինչև երկու տարի առաջ բժշկականը դեռ չէր անցել եռաստիճանի, չգիտեմ՝ հիմա անցել ա, թե չէ) արտասահմանցիներին ուղղակի չեն ընդունում՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ սկի իրանց համար տեղ չկա:


Էլի չի անցել... Ու աշխարհում 7 երկիր կա, որ եռաստիճան են  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի չի անցել... Ու աշխարհում 7 երկիր կա, որ եռաստիճան են


Մեկն էլ Հոլանդիան չի՞  :Jpit: 
Բայց Գերմանիան անցնելու ճամփին ա: Ուղղակի չեն ուզում, ամեն տարի սուտի-մուտի պատճառ են բռնում, հետաձգում են:

----------


## Freeman

> Մեկն էլ Հոլանդիան չի՞ 
> Բայց Գերմանիան անցնելու ճամփին ա: Ուղղակի չեն ուզում, ամեն տարի սուտի-մուտի պատճառ են բռնում, հետաձգում են:


Հա, ինչքան հիշում եմ Հոլանդիան էլ ա: Դե ինչներին ա պետք, կարան երկաստիճանով յոլա գնան :Smile:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Բակալավր բժշկական Գերմանիայում անհնարին հավասար բան ա: Շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ավարտելուց հետո գնալ, որովհետև մեր դիպլոմը ճանաչում են: Իսկ բակալավրիատ (ի դեպ, Գերմանիայում մինչև երկու տարի առաջ բժշկականը դեռ չէր անցել եռաստիճանի, չգիտեմ՝ հիմա անցել ա, թե չէ) արտասահմանցիներին ուղղակի չեն ընդունում՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ սկի իրանց համար տեղ չկա:


Իսկ ուրիշ ո՞րտեղ համեմատաբար մատչելի (Հայաստանի հետ համեմատած) բակալավրի կրթություն կարելի է ստանալ գերմաներենով, որ դիպլոմը Գերմանիայում նշակաություն ունենա ու վատ չէր լինի, եթե առավելություն էլ ունենար.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ուրիշ ո՞րտեղ համեմատաբար մատչելի (Հայաստանի հետ համեմատած) բակալավրի կրթություն կարելի է ստանալ գերմաներենով, որ դիպլոմը Գերմանիայում նշակաություն ունենա ու վատ չէր լինի, եթե առավելություն էլ ունենար.


Շվեյցարիայում ու Ավստրիայում, բայց մատչելիի մասին չգիտեմ  :Jpit: 
Stranger ջան, եթե անպայման Գերմանիա ես ուզում ու անպայման բժշկական, խորհուրդ կտայի Երևանում բժշկականն ավարտել, հետո գնալ: Մեր դիպլոմն իրոք էնտեղ անցնում ա: Թե չէ ավելորդ գլխացավանք ա անընդհատ էնտեղ դիմել ու չընդունվելը (լիքը տենց ընկերներ ունեմ, իրանք սաղ ավարտելուց հետո էլ կարողացել գնալ կամ դեռ չեն գնացել): Կարամ սցենարն ասեմ. Երևանում ավարտում ես բժշկականը, ընթացքում անպայման սովորում ես գերմաներեն, դիմում ես DAAD-ին, մի տարով գնում ես: Հետո հանձնում ես մի հատ ստից լեզվի քննություն ու հենց էնտեղ սկսում ես օրդինատուրան:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (28.07.2013)

----------


## ars83

Հետաքրքիր է տեսնել այսպիսի մեծ հետաքրքրություն՝ արտասահմանում _սովորելու_ նկատմամբ։ Քանի որ ինքս արտասահմանում չեմ սովորել, ուզում եմ մի քանի հարց տալ նրանց, ովքեր պատրաստվում են արտասահմանում սովորել և նրանց, ովքեր սովորում են, կամ սովորել են։ Հատկապես հետաքրքիր է լսել նրանց պատասխանները, ովքեր թերի բարձրագույն (կամ բարձրագույն) կրթությունն ստացել են Հայաստանում և ապա շարունակել են ուսումն արտասահմանում։

ա. Ինչպիսի՞ հավելյալ հնարավորություններ է տալիս արտասահմանյան բուհում սովորելը տեղական բուհի նկատմամբ՝ կոնկրետ օրինակներով։
բ. Արտասահմանյան բուհն ընտրելիս՝ ինչպիսի՞ առավելություն եք ակնկալում, որը հնարավոր չէ ստանալ տեղական բուհի պարագայում։
գ. Ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն եք ընտրել կամ ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ունեք։

Շնորհակալություն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է տեսնել այսպիսի մեծ հետաքրքրություն՝ արտասահմանում _սովորելու_ նկատմամբ։ Քանի որ ինքս արտասահմանում չեմ սովորել, ուզում եմ մի քանի հարց տալ նրանց, ովքեր պատրաստվում են արտասահմանում սովորել և նրանց, ովքեր սովորում են, կամ սովորել են։ Հատկապես հետաքրքիր է լսել նրանց պատասխանները, ովքեր թերի բարձրագույն (կամ բարձրագույն) կրթությունն ստացել են Հայաստանում և ապա շարունակել են ուսումն արտասահմանում։
> 
> ա. Ինչպիսի՞ հավելյալ հնարավորություններ է տալիս արտասահմանյան բուհում սովորելը տեղական բուհի նկատմամբ՝ կոնկրետ օրինակներով։
> բ. Արտասահմանյան բուհն ընտրելիս՝ ինչպիսի՞ առավելություն եք ակնկալում, որը հնարավոր չէ ստանալ տեղական բուհի պարագայում։
> գ. Ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն եք ընտրել կամ ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ունեք։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն։


Արս, նենց սրտիցս ես էս հարցերը գրել: Որ ես պատասխանեմ, մի գլուխ բողոքելու եմ: Մի օր բլոգումս շա՜տ ավելի լայն ու մանրամասն էս հարցերին անդրադառնալու եմ: Բայց հիմա կարճ գրեմ ու մենակ դրականից. 
ա. արտասահմանյան բուհում գիտության վերջին նվաճումներն ավելի հասանելի են, քան Հայաստանում: ասենք, ունես գրադարան, որտեղ ամեն ինչ կգտնես, չկա նենց գիտական հոդված, որ քեզ անհասանելի լինի: մեկ էլ արտասահմանցի դասախոսների պահանջներն են տարբեր: ու քանի որ լուրջ պահանջներ ունեն, լուրջ սովորում ես: ասենք, օրինակ, եթե առարկան վերջանում ա էսսեով, իրանք սպասում են, որ դա դու պիտի գրես, իսկ գրելու համար պիտի լիքը կարդաս: դրա համարժեքը Հայաստանում կուրսայիններն են, որոնք մեծ մասամբ պլագիատ են, դասախոսը գլխի չի էլ ընկնում: մի խոսքով, ստեղ գիտելիք ստանալու ռեալ շանսեր ունես: բայց մի բան էլ ասեմ, Հայաստանում եթե վիզ դնես, էլի կարաս գիտելիք ստանաս: 
բ. անկեղծ ասած, ես արդեն լավ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ էի ակնկալում:
գ. մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ, հեսա կլինիկական լեզվաբանություն կավարտեմ:

----------

ars83 (08.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ա. Ինչպիսի՞ հավելյալ հնարավորություններ է տալիս արտասահմանյան բուհում սովորելը տեղական բուհի նկատմամբ՝ կոնկրետ օրինակներով։
> բ. Արտասահմանյան բուհն ընտրելիս՝ ինչպիսի՞ առավելություն եք ակնկալում, որը հնարավոր չէ ստանալ տեղական բուհի պարագայում։
> գ. Ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն եք ընտրել կամ ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ունեք։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն։


ա/բ. Որակ, Արս ջան, շատ բարձր որակ: Առանց չափազանցնելու, ես ստեղ մի տարվա մեջ ավելի շատ բան եմ սովորել ու ավելի շատ բան եմ կարդացել (ու դեռ կարդում եմ), քան Հայաստանում սովորածս 5 տարիների ընթացքում: 
Ստեղ սովորելը չափազանց դժվար ա, յուրաքանչյուր 4 ժամ դասախոսությունից հետո պետք ա 6-8 ժամ ինդիվիդուալ պարապես կամ թիմային պրոյեկտներ անես: 
Պլագիատ հասկացությունը ստեղ բացակայում ա, դասախոսները հատուկ ծրագրերով կարող են ստուգել, դու ես աշխատանքիդ հեղինակը, թե ոչ  :Smile:  
Դասախոսներիս մի մասը եղել են աշխարհահռչակ բիզնես դպրոցների դասախոսներ, պրոյեկտներ ենք արել իտալական ու միջազգային հայտնի ընկերությունների համար: 
Իմ ընտրած մասնագիտությունը ոչ միայն Հայաստանում չկա, այլ ամբողջ Եվրոպայում (բացառությամբ մի անգլիական բիզնես դպրոցի):
գ. Բիզնես կառավարում (MBA) ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի ու կայուն զարգացման բնագավառում: Ընդ որում սովորելու ընթացքում հասկացա, որ ալտերնատիվ էներգետիկան ինձ գրեթե չի հետաքրքրում, կայուն զարգացումը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, դրա համար էլ հիմա էդ բնագավառում եմ փորձում գործ ճարել  :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (08.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ա/բ. Որակ, Արս ջան, շատ բարձր որակ: Առանց չափազանցնելու, ես ստեղ մի տարվա մեջ ավելի շատ բան եմ սովորել ու ավելի շատ բան եմ կարդացել (ու դեռ կարդում եմ), քան Հայաստանում սովորածս 5 տարիների ընթացքում: 
> Ստեղ սովորելը չափազանց դժվար ա, յուրաքանչյուր 4 ժամ դասախոսությունից հետո պետք ա 6-8 ժամ ինդիվիդուալ պարապես կամ թիմային պրոյեկտներ անես:


Ռուֆ, այ դժվարության մասին պիտի ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում ինձ համար սովորելը շա՜տ ավելի դժվար էր, քան էստեղ: Էստեղ դրական գնահատական ստանալը խաղուպար ա, «գերազանց» ստանալն էլ մի քիչ ջանք (հատկապես Ֆինլանդիայում ու Գերմանիայում, Հոլանդիայում, ցավոք, բոլորովին այլ ու բավական տարօրինակ կրիտերիաներ են գործում, որոնց մասին մի օր առանձին կգրեմ): Իհարկե երևի ծրագրից էլ ա: Լեզվաբանության էղածն ինչ ա որ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

ա. Ինչպիսի՞ հավելյալ հնարավորություններ է տալիս արտասահմանյան բուհում սովորելը տեղական բուհի նկատմամբ՝ կոնկրետ օրինակներով։

Ամբողջ կրթական համակարգն ուրիշ է ու լավ իմաստով ուրիշ: Դու անմիջապես «կատարվող» գիտության մեջ ես քեզ զգում, որովհետև ինչ-որ անցնում ես արդիական է, թարմ: Կա «նեղ մասնագիտացման» հնարավորություն, որը կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ու իմ ժամանակ ԵՊՀ-ում բացակայում էր:
Տվյալ երկորում աշխատանք գտնելու հնարավորություններն են լավանում, եթե հենց էդ երկրի բուհն ես ավարտել: Ու հետ գալու դեպքում էլ արտասահմանյան կրթությունը (թեկուզ մենակ ռեզյումեի տեսքով) արդեն ահագին առավելություն է տալիս աշխատանքային շուկայում:

բ. Արտասահմանյան բուհն ընտրելիս՝ ինչպիսի՞ առավելություն եք ակնկալում, որը հնարավոր չէ ստանալ տեղական բուհի պարագայում։

Ակնկալում էի գիտելիքների նոր պաշար, «գլխառադության» բացակայություն, կիրառական նյութի գերակշռում տեսականի հանդեպ, մասնագիտացում կոնկրետ ոլորտում, ուսումնառության ընթացքում պրակտիկայի հնարավորություն մի ուրիշ՝ երրորդ երկրում (ոչ Գերմանիա, ոչ Հայաստան): Ու ընդհանրապես՝ կրթության որակապես ավելի բարձր մակարդակ:
Բոլոր ակնկալիքներս արդարացել են:

գ. Ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն եք ընտրել կամ ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ունեք։

Հայաստանում ավարտել եմ ԵՊՀ հոգեբանության բաժնի մագիստրատուրան: Գերմանիայում երկրորդ մագիստրատուրան եմ ավարտել՝ կրթական հոգեբանի մասնագիտացմամբ:

----------

ars83 (08.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.08.2013)

----------


## ars83

Բյուր, Ռուֆ, շնորհակալություն պատասխանների համար, շատ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ: Իմ մասնագիտության պարագայում (ինֆորմատիկա և կիրառական մաթեմատիկա), կարելի է, կարծում եմ, շատ լուրջ տեսական գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերել Հայաստանում, որոնք, ինչպես առիթ եմ ունեցել համեմատել աշխատակիցներիս համալսարանական գիտելիքների հետ, չեն զիջում եվրոպականին, մի քանի առարկաների գծով գերազանցում են, որոշ առարկաների գծով էլ՝ զիջում: Զիջում են ավելի շատ տեխնիկական հնարավորությունների տարբերության պատճառով (դա կարող է լինել հաշվողական կամ պահուստային ռեսուրսի պակաս՝ տվյալներ մշակելիս տեսական գիտելիքդ կիրառելու համար, կարող են լինել տվյալ առարկայի գծով ամենավերջին մշակումները, որոնք հասանելի չեն տեղական բուհի ուսանողին, և այլն): 
Անձամբ ես հաջողակ եմ եղել. երրորդ կուրսից հնարավորություն եմ ունեցել աշխատել գիտանականների հետ՝ Երևանի ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտում, տեղեկանալ մասնագիտությանս վերաբերող ամենաարդիական խնդիրներին, ծանոթանալ դրանց լուծման եղանակներին, ինքս զբաղվել դրանցով, համագործակցել այլ գիտնականների հետ: 
Ինձ թվում է, այս գործնական աշխատանքի հնարավորությունը ամենամեծ ու ամենակարևոր առավելությունն է, որի հնարավորությունը տեղական բուհերն ավելի քիչ չափով են տրամադրում, քան արտասահմանյանները (հասկանալի պատճառներով): Ուսանողը պետք է իր մասնագիտությունով աշխատելու հնարավորություն ունենա, գիտահետազոտական միջավայրում գիտելիքները կիրառել կարողանա, մտածելու ու խնդիրներ լուծելու համն առնի, կարճ ասած՝ սովորի աշխատել, որ թե պարզապես գիտելիքներ կուտակի: Ցավոք, մեր բուհերում դրա վրա բավականաչափ ուշադրություն չեն սևեռում, կամ բավական ուշ են դա անում (օրինակ՝ առաջին կուրսից աշխատող ուսանողը ոսկի կդառնա, ու հեչ պետք չէ մտածել, թե դեռ «գիտելիք չունի», գիտելիքը աշխատելիս է ձեռք բերում): Մենք ունեցել ենք շատ դեպքեր Ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտում, երբ ուսանողներ են եկել, մի քիչ աշխատել, հետո հեռացել՝ համալսարանական գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու վրա «կենտրոնանալու» համար (իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ պարզապես ծուլանալով), առանց հասկանալու, որ մի ամսվա գործնական աշխատանքը, երբ դիմացդ կոնկրետ խնդիր են դնում, որի համար պետք է լուծում գտնես, քեզ մի կիսամյակի, եթե ոչ մեկ տարվա գիտելիք կտա՝ համապատասխան ջանքեր գործադրելու դեպքում:

----------

ivy (08.08.2013), Lílium (08.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.08.2013)

----------


## ars83

ivy, գրառումս կատարեցի, նոր գրածդ տեսա, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար։
Այ, երեքդ էլ նշում եք «գլխառադի» կամ գրագողության բացակայությունը արտասահմանյան բուհերում։ Ես, ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եք նշում. դուք ինքներդ երբևէ գլխառադ կամ գրագողություն արե՞լ եք։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ սա էակա՞ն հանգամանք է։ Եթե մարդուն գիտելիքն է հետաքրքրում, ապա նա կգնա՞ գրագողության ետևից։

----------

ivy (08.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Արս, «գլխառադ» ասելով՝ ես դասախոսների ու ավելի վերևներում գտնվողների գլխառադը նկատի ունեի: Չնայած դրա հետևանքով էլ երևի ուսանողներն էլ են սկսում նույն «գլխառադով» վերաբերվել կրթությանը:
Ինձ ինչն էր էստեղ առաջիններից մեկը զարմացրել, էն, որ ամեն առարկայի համար դասախոսը գրադարանում «դարակ» էր սարքում, որտեղ ընտրում ու դնում էր էն բոլոր նյութերը, որոնք ուսանողին պետք էին իր առարկայի համար՝ ընդ որում նշելով, թե որ նյութը որ դասի համար է պետք: Պարզ է, որ ուղղակի ասեին էլ էս-էս գրքերից էս-էս հոդվածներն են պետք, ինքներս էլ կգտնեինք, կպատճենեինք: Բայց էն, որ իրենք հատուկ պատրաստում էին էդ նյութերը մեզ համար, մի տեսակ փոխում է վերաբերմունքը թե դասավանդողի հանդեպ, թե էդ առարկայի: Հասկանում ես, որ մարդը պլանավորել է, հստակ գիտի, թե ինչ է դասավանդում, որը որից հետո ու ինչի համար: Եվ հետն էլ ուզում է ամեն ինչ քեզ հեշտ հասանելի սարքել, որովհետև հետաքրքրված է քո՝ գիտելիք ստանալու հարցում: Էդ պահն ինձ նենց էր դուր եկել  :Smile: 
Սա ընդամենը մի օրինակ էր, բայց էդպիսի օրինակները շատ են:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, այ դժվարության մասին պիտի ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում ինձ համար սովորելը շա՜տ ավելի դժվար էր, քան էստեղ: Էստեղ դրական գնահատական ստանալը խաղուպար ա, «գերազանց» ստանալն էլ մի քիչ ջանք (հատկապես Ֆինլանդիայում ու Գերմանիայում, Հոլանդիայում, ցավոք, բոլորովին այլ ու բավական տարօրինակ կրիտերիաներ են գործում, որոնց մասին մի օր առանձին կգրեմ): Իհարկե երևի ծրագրից էլ ա: Լեզվաբանության էղածն ինչ ա որ


Բյուր, սպասի պատմեմ էս մի տարվա ընթացքում ինչերի միջով եմ անցել  :Jpit:  MBA-ները սովորաբար 2 տարվա կուրս են, բայց մենք էդ ամբողջը անցել ենք 1 տարում՝ 3 սեմեստրով: Առաջին սեմեստրը ամենադժվարն էր, մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց եմ կարողացել ծայրը ծայրին հասցնել: Ուրեմն ունեցել ենք ընդամենը 6 առարկա՝ միջազգային ֆինանսներ, կորպորատիվ ֆինանսներ, հաշվապահություն (երեքն էլ ինձ համար լրիվ քվանտային ֆիզիկա էր), մարկետինգ, լիդերշիփ ու կորպորատիվ ստրատեգիա՝ յուրանքանչյուրը 6 (մեկը 8) դասախոսությունով, ամեն դասախոսությունը տևում էր 4 ժամ: Ուրբաթ օրերին դասեր չենք ունեցել: Գումարած դրան շաբաթը երկու անգամ 2 ժամյա իտալերենի դասեր: Օրեր են եղել երբ երկու դասախոսություն ենք ունեցել տարբեր առարկաներից - 8 ժամ պլյուս մեկ ժամ լանչի բրեյք: Քանի որ դպրոցն էլ Բոլոնյայից դուրս էր գտնվում, օրեկան 1.5 անց եմ կացրել տրանսպորտում՝ ստացվում ա, որ օրեկան 5.5-10.5 ժամ մենակ դպրոցում եմ եղել:

Ամեն առարկայի վերջնական գնահատականը կազմվել է վերջնական քննության արդյունքից (50-60%) ու պրոյեկտների գնահատականից (30-50%), ընդ որում եթե քննությունից 60%-ից ցածր ես ստանում, անկախ պրոյեկտներիդ գնահատականից ավտոմատ ընկնում ես լիկվիդ: Ամեն առարկայի համար պետք ա խմբային պրոյեկտներ անեիր, կամ մի հատ մեծ, որի համար մոտ երկու ամիս ժամանակ ա տրվում (մինիմում 50 էջ գրավոր, պլյուս ppt, xls), կամ 3-4 հատ փոքր (հիմնականում մենակ ppt, կամ xls), դեդլայնը 3-7 օր: Պլյուս դրան ամեն առարկայի համար թիմը տարբեր էր լինում ու հիմնականում թիմակիցներիդ ընտրում էին դասախոսները: Բացի դրանից ամեն առարկայի համար պետք ա կարդայիր 1-2 հաստափոր գիրք, լիքը հոդվածներ ու դասախոսության սլայդեր: Պլյուս դրան որոշ առարկաներից պետք ա նաև անեիր ինդիվիդուալ առաջադրանքներ, որոնք նույնպես գնահատականի մաս էին կազմում: Եթե դրան էլ գումարես, որ տուն գալուց հետո պիտի ճաշ եփես, մի կես ժամ տնեցիների հետ խոսես, մեկ մեկ էլ երեխեքով գնաս խմելու, էն ազատ ուրբաթ օրդ էլ, շաբաթ կիրակին էլ վրադիր լրիվ վարի ա գնում: Գումարած դրան առարկաների մեծ մասն իմ համար ռակետային ֆիզիկա էր, վերջին դասախոսության ընթացքում նոր ջոգում էի, թե ինչի մասին էր ու ինչ պիտի անեի  :Jpit:  Պլյուս դրան քանի որ առաջին սեմեստրի առարկաներն ընդհանուր էին, դասի նստում էինք 78 հոգով ու անհնարին էր դասախոսին ընդհատել, խնդրել, որ չհասկացածդ բանը բացատրի ու վերջիվերջո կենտրոնանալ:

Ամենավատն էն էր, որ թիմակիցներիդ մեծ մասը կամ դեբիլ էին կամ գլուխ պահող: Երբ միառժամանակ մի քանի պրոյեկտ էիր անում, թանկարժեք ժամանակիդ մեծ մասը գնում էր time management-ի վրա, պիտի հասցնեիր բոլոր թիմերի հետ կոորդինացնեիր, հասկանայիր առաջադրանքն ինչ ա պահանջում, առաջադրանքը կիսեիր ու հետո էլ հետևեիր, որ բոլորն իրենց մասն անեին:

Մի խոսքով ահասարսուռ 3 ամիսներ էին, որի պատճառով առաջին սեմեստրի գնահատականներիս մեծ մասը բավականին ցածր էին, առարկաներից մեկն էլ լիկվիդ էի մնացել  :Jpit:  Սեմեստրի վերջում առանց չափազանցնելու կուրսեցիներիս 90%-ը հոգեբանի կարիք ունեին, մի քանիսն էլ հոգեբույժի:

Երկրորդ ու երրորդ սեմեստրերը սրանից ավելի դժվար էին, որովհետև 3 ամսվա փոխարեն նոր 6ական առարկաներն անցնում էինք 2 ամսվա ընթացքում, իտալերեն դասերն էլ երեկոյան 6-8-ն: Օրեր էին լինում, որ առավոտ 8-ին տնից դուրս էի գալիս, երեկոյան 9-ին կամ տուն էի գալիս, բայց շատ հաճախ ընթացիք պրոյեկտների պատճառով գիշերը 12-1-ին էի տուն գալիս: Կարդալու նյութերն ավելի շատ էին, պրոյեկտները շատ ավելի լուրջ էին, որովհետև հիմնականում հայտնի ընկերությունների պատվերներ էինք անում: Բայց իմ համար էս սեմեստրներն ավելի հեշտ անցան, որովհետև սրանք մասնագիտական առարկաներն էին ու հետաքրքիր էին ինձ համար, արդեն սովորել էի էս ծանրաբեռնվածությանը ու մեծ մասամբ դասախոսները թույլատրում էին, որ մենք ինքներս թիմակիցներին ընտրեինք: Բացի դրանից արդեն բաժանվել էինք ըստ մասնագիտությունների ու մեր խմբում 16 հոգի էինք ու դասերն ավելի ինտերակտիվ էին անցնում: Պրոյեկտների վրա հիմնականում աշխատել եմ նույն մարդկանց հետ, ում արդեն շատ լավ էի ճանաչում ու շատ արդյունավետ էինք աշխատում: Չնայած ասեմ, որ պրոյեկտներից մեկի պատճառով գարնանային արձակուրդս լրիվ վարի գնացել, մյուսն էլ մայիսի վերջում դասերն ավարտելուց հետո 2 շաբաթ օրեկան 8-10 ժամ աշխատել եմ, որ վերջացնեմ: Ընդ որում 2-3 սեմեստրում չստանալով ոչ մի perfect 30 միավորանոց գնահատական, մեր խմբում ցուցաբերել եմ ամենաբարձր արդյունքը, բայց առաջին սեմեստրի խայտառակ գնահատականներիս պատճառով ընդամենը 3-րդ տեղում եմ:

Մի խոսքով, սա իմ կյանքի ամենասարսափելի տարին էր ու ուրախ եմ, որ բարեհաջող ծերը ծերին եմ հասցրել :Smile: 

Հա, մի կարևոր բան էլ մոռացա ասել, MBA-ը ինձ բավարար կրեդիտներ ա տալիս, որի շնորհիվ աշխատանքի առաջարկ ունենալու դեպքում կարող եմ առանց որևէ պրոբլեմի ստանալ կեցության իրավունք ցանկացած ԵՄ երկրում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ivy, գրառումս կատարեցի, նոր գրածդ տեսա, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար։
> Այ, երեքդ էլ նշում եք «գլխառադի» կամ գրագողության բացակայությունը արտասահմանյան բուհերում։ Ես, ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եք նշում. դուք ինքներդ երբևէ գլխառադ կամ գրագողություն արե՞լ եք։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ սա էակա՞ն հանգամանք է։ Եթե մարդուն գիտելիքն է հետաքրքրում, ապա նա կգնա՞ գրագողության ետևից։


Արս, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա ամենացավոտը Հայաստանում: Որ գրագողությունն ու հալալ քրտինքով արած աշխատանքն իրարից չեն տարբերում դասախոսները: Ցածր կուրսերում ես մեծ մասամբ շատ հետաքրքրված էի գիտությունով, ռեֆերատներ էի գրում՝ գլուխ ջարդելով, անհասանելի հոդվածները մի կերպ էստեղից-էնտեղից ճարելով: Ու մեկ էլ մի օր պարզեցի, որ համակուրսեցիներիցս շատերը, որոնք ռեֆերատ էին կարդում ու բարձր գնահատական ստանում քննությանը (մեզ մոտ էդպես էր, ով ավել աշխատանք էր կատարում, մի բալ ավել ուներ քննությանը) իրականում իրանց ռեֆերատները... ռուսերեն են հանձնում: Էդտեղ ես իմացա, որ իրանք էդ ամեն ինչը քաշում են ինտերնետից, ոչ թե ինձ նման քրտնում: Ու էդտեղ հասկացա, որ դասախոսները մեծ մասամբ թացը չորից չեն տարբերում կամ եթե տարբերում են, բանի տեղ չեն դնում: Կամ էլ վիրաբուժության հարցումներից (միջանկյալներից) միշտ ցածր գնահատական էի ստանում, որովհետև գրավորը գրելիս ուղեղիս էի զոռ տալիս ու փորձում հարցին պատասխանել, մինչդեռ մյուսները շպարգալկաներից արտագրում էին ու կես տետր լցնում իմ երկու-երեք թերթի փոխարեն: Էդտեղ էլ հայտնաբերեցի, որ դասախոսները գնահատելիս թերթերն են հաշվում: Վերջին հարցմանը փորձ արեցի. ոչ թե շպարգալկայից արտագրեցի, այլ լիքը անիմաստ անատոմիա լցրեցի մեջը, որը հարցի հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ: Էնքան որ մի վեց թերթ լրանար: Ո՜վ զարմանք, գերազանց ստացա... Ու բարձր կուրսերում արդեն, երբ որոշ առարկաների համար ռեֆերատ գրելը նույնիսկ պարտադիր էր, արդեն ես էլ էի սկսել գլխառադ անել: Մենակ իմ սիրած առարկաների համար էի շարունակում քրտնել, բայց էլի հանդիպում էի հիասթափության, երբ տեսնում էի, որ դիմացի կողմը՝ դասախոսը, չի կարողանում գնահատել իմ քրտինքը: Իսկ կլինիկական օրդինատուրայում արդեն զգացի, որ ինչ-որ ես սկսում եմ ավելի շատ բան իմանալ, քան ամբիոնի վարիչը, ու դա շատ վտանգավոր ա քննությունների ժամանակ: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես՝ ես իմ գիտելիքները թաքցնում էի քննություններին, որ ցածր չստանամ:

Այնուամենայնիվ, պիտի ասեմ, որ էստեղ էլ ամեն ինչ տենց պայծառ չի: Գլխառադ անող դասախոսներ ստեղ էլ ունենք (ուրիշ իմաստով գլխառադ անող): Օրինակ, մի շատ կոնկրետ դասախոս ունենք, որն ի դեպ ոլորտի դեմքերից ա, որը իրա համար որոշել ա, որ ոչ լեզվաբանը չի կարա գերազանց ստանա, նաև որոշել ա, թե խմբում որոնք են իրա սիրելի ուսանողները: Ուզում ես մեջտեղից ճղվի, իրա նախատրամադրվածությունը չես կարա փոխես: Միակ միջոցը արտաքին գաղտնի ղեկավար ունենալն ա, որն անաչառ կերպով գնահատում ա աշխատանքդ: Էդ էլ եքա քաշքշոց ա, ո՞վ զահլա ունի:

Ու մեկ էլ պիտի ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում ունեինք շատ լավ դասախոսներ, որ իսկականից թացը չորից տարբերում էին, գիտելիքները լրիվ ափդեյթ էղած էին, իրանց մոտ քննություն հանձնելն էլ ուղեղի լավ մարզանք էր, իրանց հետաքրքրում էր ոնց ես կարողանում քո ձեռք բերած տեսական գիտելիքը կիրառել գործնական հարցերում, ու գնա գալիս եմ... Երևի իմ գիտելիքների համար ամենաշատն իրանց եմ պարտական:




> Բյուր, Ռուֆ, շնորհակալություն պատասխանների համար, շատ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ: Իմ մասնագիտության պարագայում (ինֆորմատիկա և կիրառական մաթեմատիկա), կարելի է, կարծում եմ, շատ լուրջ տեսական գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերել Հայաստանում, որոնք, ինչպես առիթ եմ ունեցել համեմատել աշխատակիցներիս համալսարանական գիտելիքների հետ, չեն զիջում եվրոպականին, մի քանի առարկաների գծով գերազանցում են, որոշ առարկաների գծով էլ՝ զիջում: Զիջում են ավելի շատ տեխնիկական հնարավորությունների տարբերության պատճառով (դա կարող է լինել հաշվողական կամ պահուստային ռեսուրսի պակաս՝ տվյալներ մշակելիս տեսական գիտելիքդ կիրառելու համար, կարող են լինել տվյալ առարկայի գծով ամենավերջին մշակումները, որոնք հասանելի չեն տեղական բուհի ուսանողին, և այլն): 
> Անձամբ ես հաջողակ եմ եղել. երրորդ կուրսից հնարավորություն եմ ունեցել աշխատել գիտանականների հետ՝ Երևանի ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտում, տեղեկանալ մասնագիտությանս վերաբերող ամենաարդիական խնդիրներին, ծանոթանալ դրանց լուծման եղանակներին, ինքս զբաղվել դրանցով, համագործակցել այլ գիտնականների հետ: 
> Ինձ թվում է, այս գործնական աշխատանքի հնարավորությունը ամենամեծ ու ամենակարևոր առավելությունն է, որի հնարավորությունը տեղական բուհերն ավելի քիչ չափով են տրամադրում, քան արտասահմանյանները (հասկանալի պատճառներով): Ուսանողը պետք է իր մասնագիտությունով աշխատելու հնարավորություն ունենա, գիտահետազոտական միջավայրում գիտելիքները կիրառել կարողանա, մտածելու ու խնդիրներ լուծելու համն առնի, կարճ ասած՝ սովորի աշխատել, որ թե պարզապես գիտելիքներ կուտակի: Ցավոք, մեր բուհերում դրա վրա բավականաչափ ուշադրություն չեն սևեռում, կամ բավական ուշ են դա անում (օրինակ՝ առաջին կուրսից աշխատող ուսանողը ոսկի կդառնա, ու հեչ պետք չէ մտածել, թե դեռ «գիտելիք չունի», գիտելիքը աշխատելիս է ձեռք բերում): Մենք ունեցել ենք շատ դեպքեր Ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտում, երբ ուսանողներ են եկել, մի քիչ աշխատել, հետո հեռացել՝ համալսարանական գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու վրա «կենտրոնանալու» համար (իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ պարզապես ծուլանալով), առանց հասկանալու, որ մի ամսվա գործնական աշխատանքը, երբ դիմացդ կոնկրետ խնդիր են դնում, որի համար պետք է լուծում գտնես, քեզ մի կիսամյակի, եթե ոչ մեկ տարվա գիտելիք կտա՝ համապատասխան ջանքեր գործադրելու դեպքում:


Գործնականի պահով պիտի ասեմ, որ էս նույն եվրոպական ծրագիրս ինձ շատ ավելի քիչ գործնական հմտություն ա տվել, քան ԵՊԲՀ-ն: Ավելի շուտ, էն բոլոր գործնական բաները, որ սովորել եմ (ստատիստիկա, R-ով ու praat-ով աշխատել, գիտական հոդված գրել և այլն) շատ ընդհանուր են, ցանկացած մասնագիտության մեջ էլ պետք կգա: Իսկ կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտական ոչ մի գործնական բան չկա: Ավելին՝ ծրագիրն ինքն էլ չի խրախուսում գործնականը: Էրեխեք կային, որ ուզում էին վերջին սեմեստրում պրակտիկա անցնել եվրոպական որևէ երկրում, բայց հանկարծ նոր կանոն մտցրեցին, որ իրավունք չունես թեզիդ ղեկավարի գտնվելու վայրից երեք շաբաթից շատ բացակայել: Ես էս վեց ամսվա ընթացքում ղեկավարիս հազիվ երեք անգամ եմ տեսել, էն էլ առանց տեսնելու էլ յոլա կգնայի: Մի խոսքով, ապուշ վիճակ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հայաստանում գործնական հմտություններին... էդ էլ եմ համաձայն: Ճիշտ ա՝ բժշկականի տեսական մասն էնքան սարսափելի շատ էր, որ իսկականից ժամանակ չէր մնում աշխատելուն, բայց ամեն դեպքում էրեխեք կային, որ երրորդ կուրսից գոնե դեղատանը կամ շտապօգնությունում աշխատում էին: Ես էլ մի ուրիշ ձև էի գտել. ամառային պրակտիկաներս սաղ արտասահմանում էի անցնում, որ բան սովորեմ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նույնիսկ կլինիկական օրդինատուրայի ընթացքում համարյա գործնական գիտելիք ձեռք չբերեցի: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում ոնց եմ էշը ցեխից հանելու: 




> Արս, «գլխառադ» ասելով՝ ես դասախոսների ու ավելի վերևներում գտնվողների գլխառադը նկատի ունեի: Չնայած դրա հետևանքով էլ երևի ուսանողներն էլ են սկսում նույն «գլխառադով» վերաբերվել կրթությանը:
> Ինձ ինչն էր էստեղ առաջիններից մեկը զարմացրել, էն, որ ամեն առարկայի համար դասախոսը գրադարանում «դարակ» էր սարքում, որտեղ ընտրում ու դնում էր էն բոլոր նյութերը, որոնք ուսանողին պետք էին իր առարկայի համար՝ ընդ որում նշելով, թե որ նյութը որ դասի համար է պետք: Պարզ է, որ ուղղակի ասեին էլ էս-էս գրքերից էս-էս հոդվածներն են պետք, ինքներս էլ կգտնեինք, կպատճենեինք: Բայց էն, որ իրենք հատուկ պատրաստում էին էդ նյութերը մեզ համար, մի տեսակ փոխում է վերաբերմունքը թե դասավանդողի հանդեպ, թե էդ առարկայի: Հասկանում ես, որ մարդը պլանավորել է, հստակ գիտի, թե ինչ է դասավանդում, որը որից հետո ու ինչի համար: Եվ հետն էլ ուզում է ամեն ինչ քեզ հեշտ հասանելի սարքել, որովհետև հետաքրքրված է քո՝ գիտելիք ստանալու հարցում: Էդ պահն ինձ նենց էր դուր եկել 
> Սա ընդամենը մի օրինակ էր, բայց էդպիսի օրինակները շատ են:


Ռիփ, իմ գերմանական փորձառությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Դասախոսներ, որոնք լրիվ թքած ունեն՝ գիտելիք ձեռք կբերես, թե չէ, որոնք էնքան անհավես են, որ նույնիսկ զահլա չունեն քեզ ցածր գնահատական դնելու կամ լիկվիդ գցելու, որ իրանց ազատեն գլխացավանքից, որոնց մոտ գերազանց ստանում ես, եթե առաջադրանքը կատարում ես, լավ ստանում ես, եթե չես կատարում, որոնք քեզ սկի անունով կամ դեմքով չգիտեն, որոնց հարցնում ես՝ առաջադրանքը ոնց պետք ա կատարել, տենց էլ չեն պատասխանում: Գերմանիայում իմ լավագույն դասախոսները, տարօրինակ ա ասել, հրավիրված դասախոսներն էին՝ մեկը Հարվարդից, մեկն էլ Ադելաիդայից:

----------

ars83 (08.08.2013)

----------


## ars83

> Արս, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա ամենացավոտը Հայաստանում: Որ գրագողությունն ու հալալ քրտինքով արած աշխատանքն իրարից չեն տարբերում դասախոսները: Ցածր կուրսերում ես մեծ մասամբ շատ հետաքրքրված էի գիտությունով, ռեֆերատներ էի գրում՝ գլուխ ջարդելով, անհասանելի հոդվածները մի կերպ էստեղից-էնտեղից ճարելով: ... Ու բարձր կուրսերում արդեն, երբ որոշ առարկաների համար ռեֆերատ գրելը նույնիսկ պարտադիր էր, արդեն ես էլ էի սկսել գլխառադ անել:


Այ, օրինակ, ինչո՞ւ սկսեցիր բարձր կուրսերում գլխառադ անել: Որովհետև դասախոսը, միևնույն է, կատարածդ աշխատանքը չէ՞ր գնահատի:
Ինչքանով մեր կուրսն եմ հիշում, շատուշատ փայլուն գլխով մարդիկ կային, իրարից սովորում էինք, մրցում գիտելիքներով (բայց ոչ գնահատականներով): Ճիշտ է, այնպիսի մարդիկ էլ կային, որ քիչ գիտեին, բայց հավասար էին ստանում լավ իմացողներին, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտեինք, որ իրենք համապատասխան գիտելիքը չունեն ու իրենց հաշվի չէինք առնում մրցակցության մեջ (նրանք իրենք էլ առանձնապես ցանկություն չէին հայտնում մասնակցելու): Ու պետք է ասեմ, որ այդ խելացիների մեծ մասն աշխատանք ուներ ցածր կուրսերից, մասնագիտության «համը տեսած» մարդիկ էին: Դրա համար եմ ենթադրում, որ վաղ տարիքից գործնական աշխատանքի ներգրավվելն ուժեղ մոտիվացում է սովորելու համար:




> Գործնականի պահով պիտի ասեմ, որ էս նույն եվրոպական ծրագիրս ինձ շատ ավելի քիչ գործնական հմտություն ա տվել, քան ԵՊԲՀ-ն: Ավելի շուտ, էն բոլոր գործնական բաները, որ սովորել եմ (ստատիստիկա, R-ով ու praat-ով աշխատել, գիտական հոդված գրել և այլն) շատ ընդհանուր են, ցանկացած մասնագիտության մեջ էլ պետք կգա: Իսկ կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտական ոչ մի գործնական բան չկա: Ավելին՝ ծրագիրն ինքն էլ չի խրախուսում գործնականը: Էրեխեք կային, որ ուզում էին վերջին սեմեստրում պրակտիկա անցնել եվրոպական որևէ երկրում, բայց հանկարծ նոր կանոն մտցրեցին, որ իրավունք չունես թեզիդ ղեկավարի գտնվելու վայրից երեք շաբաթից շատ բացակայել: Ես էս վեց ամսվա ընթացքում ղեկավարիս հազիվ երեք անգամ եմ տեսել, էն էլ առանց տեսնելու էլ յոլա կգնայի: Մի խոսքով, ապուշ վիճակ:


Չգիտեի դրա մասին: Տվյալ պահին աշխատում եմ Կառլսռուեի տեխնոլոգիաների ինստիտուտում, որը, մի քանի տարի առաջ, կազմվել է գիտահետազոտական կենտրոնի և համալսարանի միավորումից: Արդյունքում, շատ ուսանողներ համալսարանից հնարավորություն են ստացել գործնական աշխատանք կատարելու գիտնականների հետ, որը որ պետք է շատ օգտակար լինի իրենց համար: Ասենք՝ անցնում ես համալսրաանում տեսական ալգորիթմներ, թե ինչպես արդյունավետ կերպով պահպանես ու մշակես մեծածավալ թվային տվյալներ (հարյուրավոր տերաբայթեր կամ նույնիսկ մի քանի պետաբայթ): Տեսությունը սովորում ես, ամեն ինչ լավ է, ընկալում ես, քննություն ես հանձնում, բայց ուշ թե շուտ մոռանալու ես այդ ամենը, քանի որ չես կիրառում: Իհարկե, քանի որ սովորել ես, պետք եկած ժամանակ արագ կվերհիշես, կկիրառես: Իսկ, պատկերացրու, որ մի քանի ամիս աշխատում ես որևէ գիտափորձում, որը հենց այդպիսի ռեալ տվյալներ է գրանցում (օրինակ՝ հզոր խոշորացույցի դիտարկումներ): Ալգորիթմդ կիրառում ես, տեսնում, որ այդքան էլ արդյունավետ չի գործում, ու սկսում ես *մտածել*, թե ինչպես կատարելագործես: Իսկ այդ մտածելն արդեն ինչ ասես արժի:
Այ եթե նման հնարավորություն լիներ մեր համալսարանների ուսանողների մեծամասնության համար (հիմա էլ կա, բայց շատ չի), արտակարգ կլիներ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ, օրինակ, ինչո՞ւ սկսեցիր բարձր կուրսերում գլխառադ անել: Որովհետև դասախոսը, միևնույն է, կատարածդ աշխատանքը չէ՞ր գնահատի:
> Ինչքանով մեր կուրսն եմ հիշում, շատուշատ փայլուն գլխով մարդիկ կային, իրարից սովորում էինք, մրցում գիտելիքներով (բայց ոչ գնահատականներով): Ճիշտ է, այնպիսի մարդիկ էլ կային, որ քիչ գիտեին, բայց հավասար էին ստանում լավ իմացողներին, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտեինք, որ իրենք համապատասխան գիտելիքը չունեն ու իրենց հաշվի չէինք առնում մրցակցության մեջ (նրանք իրենք էլ առանձնապես ցանկություն չէին հայտնում մասնակցելու): Ու պետք է ասեմ, որ այդ խելացիների մեծ մասն աշխատանք ուներ ցածր կուրսերից, մասնագիտության «համը տեսած» մարդիկ էին: Դրա համար եմ ենթադրում, որ վաղ տարիքից գործնական աշխատանքի ներգրավվելն ուժեղ մոտիվացում է սովորելու համար:


Չէ, գլխառադ էի անում էն առարկաները, որոնք ինձ չէին հետաքրքրում: Ասենք, տրավմատոլոգիան:Հա, մենք էլ էինք էրեխեքով գիտելիքներով մրցում, մենք պահանջվածից շատ էինք կարդում, 70-ականների Սովետի գրքերը մի կողմ էինք շպրտում, դեսուդենից անգլերեն գրքեր ճարում, սկսում իրար հարցեր տալ, հետո էդ հարցերի վրա օրերով ճգնել՝ փորձելով պատասխաններ գտնել: Պատկերացրու, դա մի բան ա, որն էստեղ հեչ չկա, էստեղ ուրիշ տեսակի, տհաճ մրացկցություն ու չես հասկանում՝ ինչի համար, որովհետև ավարտելուց հետո մեկ ա մարդ ա իրա ճամփով ա գնալու, չնայած արդարության համար պիտի ասեմ, որ իմ կուրսում տենց կատաղի մրցակցություն չկա, ոնց որ մի կուրս ներքևում ու մի կուրս վերևում:





> Չգիտեի դրա մասին: Տվյալ պահին աշխատում եմ Կառլսռուեի տեխնոլոգիաների ինստիտուտում, որը, մի քանի տարի առաջ, կազմվել է գիտահետազոտական կենտրոնի և համալսարանի միավորումից: Արդյունքում, շատ ուսանողներ համալսարանից հնարավորություն են ստացել գործնական աշխատանք կատարելու գիտնականների հետ, որը որ պետք է շատ օգտակար լինի իրենց համար: Ասենք՝ անցնում ես համալսրաանում տեսական ալգորիթմներ, թե ինչպես արդյունավետ կերպով պահպանես ու մշակես մեծածավալ թվային տվյալներ (հարյուրավոր տերաբայթեր կամ նույնիսկ մի քանի պետաբայթ): Տեսությունը սովորում ես, ամեն ինչ լավ է, ընկալում ես, քննություն ես հանձնում, բայց ուշ թե շուտ մոռանալու ես այդ ամենը, քանի որ չես կիրառում: Իհարկե, քանի որ սովորել ես, պետք եկած ժամանակ արագ կվերհիշես, կկիրառես: Իսկ, պատկերացրու, որ մի քանի ամիս աշխատում ես որևէ գիտափորձում, որը հենց այդպիսի ռեալ տվյալներ է գրանցում (օրինակ՝ հզոր խոշորացույցի դիտարկումներ): Ալգորիթմդ կիրառում ես, տեսնում, որ այդքան էլ արդյունավետ չի գործում, ու սկսում ես *մտածել*, թե ինչպես կատարելագործես: Իսկ այդ մտածելն արդեն ինչ ասես արժի:
> Այ եթե նման հնարավորություն լիներ մեր համալսարանների ուսանողների մեծամասնության համար (հիմա էլ կա, բայց շատ չի), արտակարգ կլիներ։


Հա, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում... ես էլ հիշեցի, որ 2007-ին Ամստերդամում շաքար ունեցողների վրա արդեն փորձարկում էին ինսուլինի 24-ժամյա մոնիտորինգը, ինչը Հայաստանում մենակ հոդվածներում էինք կարդացել: Ու ասենք իրանք տեղում կարային եզրակացություններ անել... Այնուամենայնիվ, պիտի ասեմ, որ Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգն էնքան էլ վատը չի, ինչքան մենք ենք սիրում փնովել: Ավելին՝ կարար ավելի վատը լիներ՝ հաշվի առնելով սուղ ֆինանսներն ու ընդհանրապես տիրող իրավիճակը: Մեզ մենակ արդիականացումն ա պակասում ու մեկ էլ համարձակությունը, որ մեզ ներգրավենք դրա մեջ:

----------

ars83 (08.08.2013)

----------


## ars83

> Այնուամենայնիվ, պիտի ասեմ, որ Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգն էնքան էլ վատը չի, ինչքան մենք ենք սիրում փնովել:


Համաձայն եմ, մանավանդ որ Հայաստանում կրթություն ստացած կայացած մասնագետների բազմաթիվ օրինակներ ունեմ շրջապատումս:




> Ավելին՝ կարար ավելի վատը լիներ՝ հաշվի առնելով սուղ ֆինանսներն ու ընդհանրապես տիրող իրավիճակը: Մեզ մենակ արդիականացումն ա պակասում ու մեկ էլ համարձակությունը, որ մեզ ներգրավենք դրա մեջ:


Արդիականացումը և ակադեմիական, գիտական ու արդյունաբերական ինստիտուտների ավելի սերտ համագործակցությունը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.08.2013)

----------


## Tia

երեխեք ինչքան հիշում եմ ինչ որ մեկը գրել եր ֆինանսական օգնության մասին... ինչ որ մեկը կարա ասի ոնց կարելիա վճարել արտասահմանում սովորելու համար.... կամ եթե գաղտնիք չի ով ոնցա վճարում... ուր կարելիա դիմել... խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք: նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Lusina

Երեխեք Erasmus mundus-ի հետ կապված ո՞վ կարա փորձով կիսվի. 
Հ.Գ.Ոնց-որ էլի վերջին պահին եմ թողում :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխեք Erasmus mundus-ի հետ կապված ո՞վ կարա փորձով կիսվի. 
> Հ.Գ.Ոնց-որ էլի վերջին պահին եմ թողում


Ես  :Jpit:  Էրասմուս մունդուսով սովորել եմ, էս տարի ավարտել: Ի՞նչ հարցեր ունես:

----------


## Lusina

> Ես  Էրասմուս մունդուսով սովորել եմ, էս տարի ավարտել: Ի՞նչ հարցեր ունես:


Սիրտս վկայում էր, որ դու տեղյակ կլինես  :Jpit: 
Լավ, նախօրոք ասեմ , որ  տվածս հարցերից կզգաս , որ դեռ լուրջ չեմ խորացել, կարող ա նույնիսկ լավ ման չեմ եկել, նենց-որ չջղայնանաս  :Jpit: 
1. Էս տարվա ծրագրերը չեմ կարում գտնեմ, անցյալ ամիս նայել էի, գրված էր ամսի 1-ին կլինի, էսօր նայեցի, իբր էսօրվանից պետք ա տեղադրեին.
2. Ժամկետները ամեն ծրագրի համար տարբե՞ր են, մյուս սեպտեմբերի համար մոտավորապես մինչև ե՞րբ ժամանակ ունեմ դիմելու.
3. Գո՞հ ես, ընդհանուր հնարավո՞ր ա կարծիք կազմել, թե՞ ընտրած ծրագրից ա կախված.

Հ.Գ.Խփել չկա, առանց կարգին գուգլելու ստեղ եմ հարցրել :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրտս վկայում էր, որ դու տեղյակ կլինես 
> Լավ, նախօրոք ասեմ , որ  տվածս հարցերից կզգաս , որ դեռ լուրջ չեմ խորացել, կարող ա նույնիսկ լավ ման չեմ եկել, նենց-որ չջղայնանաս 
> 1. Էս տարվա ծրագրերը չեմ կարում գտնեմ, անցյալ ամիս նայել էի, գրված էր ամսի 1-ին կլինի, էսօր նայեցի, իբր էսօրվանից պետք ա տեղադրեին.
> 2. Ժամկետները ամեն ծրագրի համար տարբե՞ր են, մյուս սեպտեմբերի համար մոտավորապես մինչև ե՞րբ ժամանակ ունեմ դիմելու.
> 3. Գո՞հ ես, ընդհանուր հնարավո՞ր ա կարծիք կազմել, թե՞ ընտրած ծրագրից ա կախված.
> 
> Հ.Գ.Խփել չկա, առանց կարգին գուգլելու ստեղ եմ հարցրել


Որտեղի՞ց էր սիրտդ վկայում  :Jpit: 
1. Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես էս տարվա ծրագրեր ասելով: Հույս ունեմ՝ Action 1-ով ես հետաքրքրված: Էդ դեպքում մաստերի ծրագրերը կարող ես գտնել էստեղ:
2. Հա, ժամկետները սովորաբար տարբեր են, բայց միջակայքը մեծ չի: Ծրագիր կա՝ նոյեմբերն ա վերջնաժամկետը, ծրագիր կա՝ հունվարը: Պետք ա առանձին-առանձին ծրագրերը նայել: Ամեն դեպքում, էս տարի դեռ չես ուշացել:
3. Հըմ, դե գոհ եմ, որ Եվրոմիության հաշվին երկու տարի առոք-փառոք Եվրոպայում ապրել եմ: Որոշ առարկաներից էլ եմ գոհ, բայց ընդհանուր ծրագրից գոհ չեմ: Իհարկե, կապ ունի նաև, թե մինչև էդ ինչ կրթություն ես ստացել: Բժշկականի ռեժիմից հետո իմ ծրագիրն ինձ համար խաղալիք էր: Չնայած ասեմ նաև, որ մեր ծրագրից (EMCL) դժգոհություններն ահագին շատ են:

----------


## Lusina

> Որտեղի՞ց էր սիրտդ վկայում 
> 1. Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես էս տարվա ծրագրեր ասելով: Հույս ունեմ՝ Action 1-ով ես հետաքրքրված: Էդ դեպքում մաստերի ծրագրերը կարող ես գտնել էստեղ:
> 2. Հա, ժամկետները սովորաբար տարբեր են, բայց միջակայքը մեծ չի: Ծրագիր կա՝ նոյեմբերն ա վերջնաժամկետը, ծրագիր կա՝ հունվարը: Պետք ա առանձին-առանձին ծրագրերը նայել: Ամեն դեպքում, էս տարի դեռ չես ուշացել:
> 3. Հըմ, դե գոհ եմ, որ Եվրոմիության հաշվին երկու տարի առոք-փառոք Եվրոպայում ապրել եմ: Որոշ առարկաներից էլ եմ գոհ, բայց ընդհանուր ծրագրից գոհ չեմ: Իհարկե, կապ ունի նաև, թե մինչև էդ ինչ կրթություն ես ստացել: Բժշկականի ռեժիմից հետո իմ ծրագիրն ինձ համար խաղալիք էր: Չնայած ասեմ նաև, որ մեր ծրագրից (EMCL) դժգոհություններն ահագին շատ են:


Հետևում էի թեմայի գրառումներին ընդհանուր :Jpit: 
Իրականում երեկ ահագին բզբզացել եմ գրելուցս հետո  :Jpit:  Action 1-ի ծրագրերն եմ նայել, բայց մեր մեջ ասած միամիտ եմ հենց դրանք նայել, հեսա տարբերությունը կկարդամ  :Jpit: 
Չգիտեմ ինչքանով իմաստ կունենա համեմատել, ես ծրագրավորման հետ կապված ծրագրերն եմ նայում, կարող ա բախտս բերի մասնագիտականի առումով ավելի գոհ մնամ (unsure) 
Բայց արի քեզանից մի երկու ընդհանուր խորհուրդ էլ հարցնեմ էլի :Blush: 
1. Ճիշտ ա համոզված եմ, որ մագիստրատուրայի կուրսերը անեհտաքրքիր չեն լինի, նոր բաներ ծրագրեի մեջ տեսել եմ լիքը, բայց  որ ստեղ ավարտել եմ մագիստրատուրան ա, կարո՞ղ ա արժե PHD-ի ծրագրերը նայել.
2. Ոնց-որ մի տեղ աչքվս ընկավ, որ մաքս 3 տարբեր ծրագրեի համար կարամ դիմեմ, ստեղից ակամայից 2 հարց  :Jpit:  1.Դիմելը վճարովի՞ ա, թե էլի կախված ծրագրից. 2. Մոտիվացիոն նամակը շա՞տ պետք ա տարբերվի, թե հիմքը նույնը կարամ գրեմ.
3  Մեկ էլ ինչքան ծրագրեր նայեցի, TOEFL-ի գնահատականը Paper տարբերակով էր գրած, բայց կարելի՞ ա ենթադրել, որ IBT -ին էլ կընդունեն. Աղյուսակի լինկ էին դրել թվանշանների համապատասխանության, բայց բառացի գրված չէր, որ մյուս տարբերակներն էլ կընդունվեն.

Հ.Գ. Խոստանում եմ հարցերիս մյուս շարանը գրելուց առաջ ավելի շատ բան նայել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետևում էի թեմայի գրառումներին ընդհանուր
> Իրականում երեկ ահագին բզբզացել եմ գրելուցս հետո  Action 1-ի ծրագրերն եմ նայել, բայց մեր մեջ ասած միամիտ եմ հենց դրանք նայել, հեսա տարբերությունը կկարդամ 
> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով իմաստ կունենա համեմատել, ես ծրագրավորման հետ կապված ծրագրերն եմ նայում, կարող ա բախտս բերի մասնագիտականի առումով ավելի գոհ մնամ (unsure) 
> Բայց արի քեզանից մի երկու ընդհանուր խորհուրդ էլ հարցնեմ էլի
> 1. Ճիշտ ա համոզված եմ, որ մագիստրատուրայի կուրսերը անեհտաքրքիր չեն լինի, նոր բաներ ծրագրեի մեջ տեսել եմ լիքը, բայց  որ ստեղ ավարտել եմ մագիստրատուրան ա, կարո՞ղ ա արժե PHD-ի ծրագրերը նայել.
> 2. Ոնց-որ մի տեղ աչքվս ընկավ, որ մաքս 3 տարբեր ծրագրեի համար կարամ դիմեմ, ստեղից ակամայից 2 հարց  1.Դիմելը վճարովի՞ ա, թե էլի կախված ծրագրից. 2. Մոտիվացիոն նամակը շա՞տ պետք ա տարբերվի, թե հիմքը նույնը կարամ գրեմ.
> 3  Մեկ էլ ինչքան ծրագրեր նայեցի, TOEFL-ի գնահատականը Paper տարբերակով էր գրած, բայց կարելի՞ ա ենթադրել, որ IBT -ին էլ կընդունեն. Աղյուսակի լինկ էին դրել թվանշանների համապատասխանության, բայց բառացի գրված չէր, որ մյուս տարբերակներն էլ կընդունվեն.
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խոստանում եմ հարցերիս մյուս շարանը գրելուց առաջ ավելի շատ բան նայել


Action 1-ի ու 2-ի տարբերությունն էն ա, որ առաջին դեպքում դու ինքդ ես դիմում համալսարաններին ամբողջական կրթական ծրագրի համար, իսկ երկրորդի դեպքում պետք ա Հայաստանյան որևէ համալսարանի ուսանող լինես, որը համագործակցում ա որևէ եվրոպական համալսարանի հետ, կես տարով գնաս սովորելու, գաս:
1. Կախված ա ծրագրիցդ: Ես էլ MD ունեի, որը մագիստրոսին կամ PhD-ին հավասար (նայած պետություն) աստիճան ա, բայց մագիստրատուրան հեչ կրկնություն չէր ինձ համար: Բացի դրանից, ինքդ պիտի զգաս` պատրաստ ես PhD-ի, թե չէ: Ի տարբերություն մաստերի, PhD-ն ենթադրում ա երեք-չորս տարի մի թեմայի մեջ մնալ ու կպնել գիտությանը: Ճիշտն ասած, մաստեր անելիս իմ վերջնական նպատակն էլ էր PhD-ն: Ուղղակի հետո միտքս փոխեցի:
2. Հա, կարող ես երեք ծրագրի դիմել: Մոտիվացիոն նամակն աշխատիր ամեն ծրագրի համար առանձին անել: Դիմելու` վճարովի-անվճար լինելը կարծեմ ծրագրից ա կախված: Իմը վճարովի էր:
3. Հա, IBT-ն էլ կընդունեն, IELTS-ն էլ կընդունեն: Էրասմուս մունդուսի ծրագրերը սովորաբար քթի մազություն չեն անում անգլերենի քննության հետ կապված:

----------

Lusina (10.09.2013)

----------


## Lusina

Ես էլի եկա իմ հարցերով :Unsure: 

Recommendation letter-ների հետ կապված խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ. 
Դասախոսները, որոնցից խնդրել եմ, պատրատ են տալ, բայց ասեցին ես գրեմ, տանեմ ստորագրեն. Ինտերնետում տարբեր շաբլոններ գտա, բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որոնք են ավելի ճիշտ. Նախ հիմնական կառուցվածքի հետ կապված, օրինակներ տեսա, որոնց մեջ նշված էր, թե կոնկրետ որ համալսարանին դիմելու համար ա ,էդ պարտադի՞ր ա. Եթե հա, փաստորեն erasmusi դեպքում պետք ա ամեն ծրագրի համար գրվի՞. 
Հաջորդ հարցը, թե կոնկրետ իր դասավանդած առարկայի հետ կապված պետք ա գովա, թե՞ ընդհանուր հատկանիշներ նշի՝ որպես լավ ուսանողի.
Ուղղակի չկարողացա նենց շաբլոն գտնեմ, որ համոզված լինեմ կառուցվածքով ստանդարտ ու ընդունելի տարբերակ կլինի.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլի եկա իմ հարցերով
> 
> Recommendation letter-ների հետ կապված խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ. 
> Դասախոսները, որոնցից խնդրել եմ, պատրատ են տալ, բայց ասեցին ես գրեմ, տանեմ ստորագրեն. Ինտերնետում տարբեր շաբլոններ գտա, բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որոնք են ավելի ճիշտ. Նախ հիմնական կառուցվածքի հետ կապված, օրինակներ տեսա, որոնց մեջ նշված էր, թե կոնկրետ որ համալսարանին դիմելու համար ա ,էդ պարտադի՞ր ա. Եթե հա, փաստորեն erasmusi դեպքում պետք ա ամեն ծրագրի համար գրվի՞. 
> Հաջորդ հարցը, թե կոնկրետ իր դասավանդած առարկայի հետ կապված պետք ա գովա, թե՞ ընդհանուր հատկանիշներ նշի՝ որպես լավ ուսանողի.
> Ուղղակի չկարողացա նենց շաբլոն գտնեմ, որ համոզված լինեմ կառուցվածքով ստանդարտ ու ընդունելի տարբերակ կլինի.


Պետք ա շատ կոնկրետ քո մասին լինի, կոնկրետ օրինակներով, ցանկալի ա իրական: Իսկ Էրասմուսի համար կարա մեկի մեջ երեք համալսարանն էլ նշի կամ նշի, որ կոնկրետ ծրագրի համար ա: Ինչքան կոնկրետ, էնքան լավ:

----------

Lusina (08.12.2013)

----------


## Lusina

> Պետք ա շատ կոնկրետ քո մասին լինի, կոնկրետ օրինակներով, ցանկալի ա իրական: Իսկ Էրասմուսի համար կարա մեկի մեջ երեք համալսարանն էլ նշի կամ նշի, որ կոնկրետ ծրագրի համար ա: Ինչքան կոնկրետ, էնքան լավ:


Չէ նկատի ունեի ոչ թե մի ծրագրի մեջ 3 համալսարան կա, այլ որ Էրասմուսի 3 տարբեր ծրագրերի եմ դիմելու.Փաստորեն եթե կոնկրետ նշելը լավ ա, ուրեմն ամեն ծրագրի համար առանձին նամակ ա պետք ունենալ. 
Մերսիներ :Ok: 
Հ.Գ. Էս էլ 2րդ անգամ ա ուզում եմ վարկանիշ տալ ուղղություն տալու ու օգնելու համար, ակումբն ասում ա չեմ կարա, ուրիշներին պետք ա տամ նոր. Արդեն 2 հատ պարտք եմ :Jpit:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ժող, Եվրոպաներում ի՞նչ փոխանակման ծրագրեր կան բակալավրի համար:
Առաջիկա երկու տարին ինձ Ամերիկա չեն թողում:  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Հաջորդ հարցը, թե կոնկրետ իր դասավանդած առարկայի հետ կապված պետք ա գովա, թե՞ *ընդհանուր հատկանիշներ* նշի՝ որպես լավ ուսանողի.
> Ուղղակի չկարողացա նենց շաբլոն գտնեմ, որ համոզված լինեմ կառուցվածքով ստանդարտ ու ընդունելի տարբերակ կլինի


Ոչ մի ընդհանուր հատկանիշ: Ոչ մի ստանդարտ նախադասություն: Ասենք, եթե ուղղակի գրվի՝ աշխատասեր է, խելացի, կազմակերպված, էդ ոչ մի արժեք չի ունենա, որովհետև կոնկրետ օրինակներ են պետք էդ բոլոր հատկանիշների մասին վկայող: Ինչեր ես արել էդ առարկան անցնելու ընթացքում (ռեֆերատներ, նախագծեր, քննություն), ոնց ես քեզ դրսևորել, ինչով ես տպավորվել: Ինչքան կոնկրետ լինեն օրինակները, էնքան արժեքավոր կլինի երախշավորագիրը:

Դու պատկերացրու, թե ամեն ծրագրի համար քանի հարյուր դիմորդ է լինում: Ու քո նպատակը պիտի լինի տպավորվելը: Ոչ միայն երաշխավորագրերը, ընդհանրապես քո ամբողջ փաթեթը պիտի լինի ուշադրություն գրավող ու ստանդարտից դուրս: Որ իրենք էդ մի քանի հարյուրի միջից քեզ հիշեն ու հետաքրքրվեն քեզնով:

----------

Lusina (09.12.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, Եվրոպաներում ի՞նչ փոխանակման ծրագրեր կան բակալավրի համար:
> Առաջիկա երկու տարին ինձ Ամերիկա չեն թողում:


Դեռ հետ չեկած՝ արդեն նորից գնալ ե՞ս ուզում:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Դեռ հետ չեկած՝ արդեն նորից գնալ ե՞ս ուզում:


Դե ԵՊՀ վերադառնալու միտքն ինձ համարյա դեպրեսիայի ա հասցնում:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ նկատի ունեի ոչ թե մի ծրագրի մեջ 3 համալսարան կա, այլ որ Էրասմուսի 3 տարբեր ծրագրերի եմ դիմելու.Փաստորեն եթե կոնկրետ նշելը լավ ա, ուրեմն ամեն ծրագրի համար առանձին նամակ ա պետք ունենալ. 
> Մերսիներ
> Հ.Գ. Էս էլ 2րդ անգամ ա ուզում եմ վարկանիշ տալ ուղղություն տալու ու օգնելու համար, ակումբն ասում ա չեմ կարա, ուրիշներին պետք ա տամ նոր. Արդեն 2 հատ պարտք եմ


Եթե երեք ծրագրերին առանձին փաթեթներով ես դիմում, ուրեմն հա, երեք հատ առանձին երաշխավորագիր, իսկ եթե մի փաթեթով ես դիմում, կարող ես մեկում տեղավորել ամեն ինչ:




> Ժող, Եվրոպաներում ի՞նչ փոխանակման ծրագրեր կան բակալավրի համար:
> Առաջիկա երկու տարին ինձ Ամերիկա չեն թողում:


Ռուբի, Էրասմուսի Action II-ն ա, բայց եթե դրան էլ մասնակցես, երկու տարի էլ Եվրոպա չեն թողնի  :Jpit:  Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա ամբողջական ծրագրի մասնակցես, ոչ թե զուտ փոխանակում:

----------

Lusina (09.12.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ռուբի, Էրասմուսի Action II-ն ա, բայց եթե դրան էլ մասնակցես, երկու տարի էլ Եվրոպա չեն թողնի  Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա ամբողջական ծրագրի մասնակցես, ոչ թե զուտ փոխանակում:


Խի՞ ա էդքան դաժան: 
Այսինքն՝ սպասեմ մագիստրատուրայի՞ն: Բակալավրի համար փոխանակումից բացի ուրիշ բան չկա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խի՞ ա էդքան դաժան: 
> Այսինքն՝ սպասեմ մագիստրատուրայի՞ն: Բակալավրի համար փոխանակումից բացի ուրիշ բան չկա...


դե հա, կամ սպասի մագիստրատուրային, կամ էլ նույն պայմանով պիտի գնաս փոխանակման: բա էդ փոխանակումները հո հենցընենց չեն, ուզում են, որ հետ գաս, իրանց արժեքները քարոզես

----------

Ruby Rue (09.12.2013)

----------


## Lusina

Էլի եկա  :Jpit: 

Չգիտեմ ոնց ա ստացվել, բայց դիմածս ծրագրերից մեկը 2-րդ փուլ եմ անցել  :Unsure: 
Սկայպով հարցազրույց պետք ա լինի, ու պատկերացում չունեմ, թե ինչ թեմայով, մասնագիտական, թե ուղղակի զրույց. 
Խորհուրդներ էլի, ժող, փլիզ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի եկա 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ոնց ա ստացվել, բայց դիմածս ծրագրերից մեկը 2-րդ փուլ եմ անցել 
> Սկայպով հարցազրույց պետք ա լինի, ու պատկերացում չունեմ, թե ինչ թեմայով, մասնագիտական, թե ուղղակի զրույց. 
> Խորհուրդներ էլի, ժող, փլիզ


Դժվար ա հարյուր տոկոսանոց իմանալը, թե ինչ հարցեր են տալու, բայց նման հարցազրույցները սովորաբար բազմաթիվ ընդհանուր գծեր են ունենում: Փորձեմ մի քանի կետով ամփոփել.
1. Ծրագրի հետ կապված հարցեր. ինչու՞ այդ ծրագիրն ընտրեցիր, ինչու՞ ես ուզում նմանատիպ կրթություն ստանալ, ի՞նչ գիտես տվյալ ծրագիրն իրականացնող բուհի մասին և այլն:
2. Քո անձի հետ կապված հարցեր. ի՞նչ թերություններ ու առավելություններ ունես, ո՞րն է քեզ համար այդ ծրագրի ամենամեծ մարտահրավերը, ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում օտար երկրում ադապտացիադ և այլն:
3. Անցյալի հետ կապված հարցեր. սովորաբար CV-դ դեմները դրված է լինում, բռնում են տարբեր կետերից ու սկսում հարցեր տալ:
4. Ապագայի հետ կապված հարցեր. ծրագիրն ավարտելուց հետո ի՞նչ ես պատրաստվում անել:

----------

Lusina (07.02.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Դժվար ա հարյուր տոկոսանոց իմանալը, թե ինչ հարցեր են տալու, բայց նման հարցազրույցները սովորաբար բազմաթիվ ընդհանուր գծեր են ունենում: Փորձեմ մի քանի կետով ամփոփել.
> 1. Ծրագրի հետ կապված հարցեր. *ինչու՞ այդ ծրագիրն ընտրեցիր*, ինչու՞ ես ուզում նմանատիպ կրթություն ստանալ, ի՞նչ գիտես տվյալ ծրագիրն իրականացնող բուհի մասին և այլն:
> 2. Քո անձի հետ կապված հարցեր. ի՞նչ թերություններ ու առավելություններ ունես, ո՞րն է քեզ համար այդ ծրագրի ամենամեծ մարտահրավերը, ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում օտար երկրում ադապտացիադ և այլն:
> 3. Անցյալի հետ կապված հարցեր. սովորաբար CV-դ դեմները դրված է լինում, բռնում են տարբեր կետերից ու սկսում հարցեր տալ:
> 4. Ապագայի հետ կապված հարցեր. ծրագիրն ավարտելուց հետո ի՞նչ ես պատրաստվում անել:


Էսքանից մենակ ընդգծածս էր մտքովս անցնում. Մերսի շատ StrangeLittleGirl.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բացի Բյուրի ասածներից նաև ավելացնեմ:

Հարցազրույցի հիմնական իմաստն էն ա, որ քո մասին ռեզյումեիցդ բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չիմացող անծանոթ մարդը ընդհանուր գաղափար կազմի, թե ով ես դու ու ինչ ես ուզում: Իմ հարցազրույցներում գրեթե միշտ առաջին հարցը եղել է. «Համառոտ պատմիր քո մասին»: Հարցազրույցին պատրաստվելիս ինքդ քեզ էս հարցը տուր ու տես, թե ինչ ձևով ես պատասխանելու, մի հատ սիրուն պատմություն գծագրի, կապակցված, հերթականությամբ, որտեղ հատուկ շեշտիր քո կրթության ու կարիերայումդ ունեցած հաջողությունները, ամեն կարևոր կետ, որն ուզում ես, որ իրենք անպայման տեղյակ լինեն դրանից: Մի թեթև ճոխացնելը սովորաբար չի խանգարում, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում սուտ բաներ հանկարծ չասես, եթե հետո պարզեն, որ ինչ-որ մի բանում սուտ ես խոսել, ինչքան էլ չնչին սուտ լինի, էդ քո շանսերի վրա բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա: Եթե կյանքում անհաջողություններ կամ դեպքեր են եղել, որոնք որ չես ուզում, որ իրենք իմանան, պարզապես մի պատմիր (ասենք թե քեզ գործից հանել են քո մեղքով), բայց եթե էնպիսի հարցեր տան, որոնց ստիպված ես պատասխանել, փորձիր ավելի դրական լույսի տակ ներկայացնել, կամ անհաջողությունդ էնպես ներկայացրու, որ դա քո համար կյանքի դաս է եղել ու դրանից հետևություններ ես արել:

Մի շատ կարևոր բան, որը շատերը չեն անում, բայց քո շանսերը էականորեն կբարձրացնի, հարցազրույց վարողին շնորհակալական նամակ ուղարկելն է: Հարցազրույցի սկզբում իմացիր թե ինչ է հարցազրուցավարի անունը ու մոտդ գրի, եթե անունը չհասկանաս, կամ չհիշես, ոչինչ: Հարզացրույցից հետո նույն օրվա մեջ, կամ ամենաուշը հաջորդ օրը նամակ ուղարկիր, շնորհակալություն հայտնելով հարցազրույցի համար, for your valuable time and consideration bla-bla-bla ու նամակի մեջ շատ հակիրճ summarize արա էն հիմնական կետերը, որոնց մասին խոսել եք: Նամակը երկար չգրես, կարճ ու համառոտ, սրանով իրենց մոտ շատ լավ տպավորություն կթողնես, որ լուրջ ես տրամադրված:

----------

Lusina (07.02.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Բացի Բյուրի ասածներից նաև ավելացնեմ:
> 
> Հարցազրույցի հիմնական իմաստն էն ա, որ քո մասին ռեզյումեիցդ բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չիմացող անծանոթ մարդը ընդհանուր գաղափար կազմի, թե ով ես դու ու ինչ ես ուզում: Իմ հարցազրույցներում գրեթե միշտ առաջին հարցը եղել է. «Համառոտ պատմիր քո մասին»: Հարցազրույցին պատրաստվելիս ինքդ քեզ էս հարցը տուր ու տես, թե ինչ ձևով ես պատասխանելու, մի հատ սիրուն պատմություն գծագրի, կապակցված, հերթականությամբ, որտեղ հատուկ շեշտիր քո կրթության ու կարիերայումդ ունեցած հաջողությունները, ամեն կարևոր կետ, որն ուզում ես, որ իրենք անպայման տեղյակ լինեն դրանից: Մի թեթև ճոխացնելը սովորաբար չի խանգարում, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում սուտ բաներ հանկարծ չասես, եթե հետո պարզեն, որ ինչ-որ մի բանում սուտ ես խոսել, ինչքան էլ չնչին սուտ լինի, էդ քո շանսերի վրա բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա: Եթե կյանքում անհաջողություններ կամ դեպքեր են եղել, որոնք որ չես ուզում, որ իրենք իմանան, պարզապես մի պատմիր (ասենք թե քեզ գործից հանել են քո մեղքով), բայց եթե էնպիսի հարցեր տան, որոնց ստիպված ես պատասխանել, փորձիր ավելի դրական լույսի տակ ներկայացնել, կամ անհաջողությունդ էնպես ներկայացրու, որ դա քո համար կյանքի դաս է եղել ու դրանից հետևություններ ես արել:
> 
> Մի շատ կարևոր բան, որը շատերը չեն անում, բայց քո շանսերը էականորեն կբարձրացնի, հարցազրույց վարողին շնորհակալական նամակ ուղարկելն է: Հարցազրույցի սկզբում իմացիր թե ինչ է հարցազրուցավարի անունը ու մոտդ գրի, եթե անունը չհասկանաս, կամ չհիշես, ոչինչ: Հարզացրույցից հետո նույն օրվա մեջ, կամ ամենաուշը հաջորդ օրը նամակ ուղարկիր, շնորհակալություն հայտնելով հարցազրույցի համար, for your valuable time and consideration bla-bla-bla ու նամակի մեջ շատ հակիրճ summarize արա էն հիմնական կետերը, որոնց մասին խոսել եք: Նամակը երկար չգրես, կարճ ու համառոտ, սրանով իրենց մոտ շատ լավ տպավորություն կթողնես, որ լուրջ ես տրամադրված:


Մերսիներ.
Իսկ նամակի մասը իրո՞ք արժե, նենց մի տեսակ շողոքորթելու տպավորություն ա թողում մոտս  :Jpit: 
Ես ճիշտն ասած գուգլելուց հետո հենց կոնկրետ իմ ծրագրին դիմած մեկի պատմածները գտա հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հիմնականում ձեր ասած հարցերի տիպի հարցեր էին տվել, մեկ էլ էրասմուսի ուրիշ ծրագրերի մասին էին հարցրել, թե էլ որտեղ ա դիմել. Ֆինանսականն էլ էին հարցրել, թե ինչքանով ա հնարավոր , որ եթե սքոլարշիփ չտան, ուրիշ տեղից կարա ճարի, թե չէ.
Բայց ամենավատը էն ա, որ ես չեմ հիշում, թե ծրագրին դիմելուց նախընտրությունը որ համալսարաններին եմ տվել  :Jpit:  Չգիտեմ` արժե ասել, որ չեմ հիշում, թե մի ձև ծածկեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ոչ մի այն արժի շնորհակալական նամակը գրել, այլ ես կասեի պարտադիր է  :Smile:

----------

Lusina (07.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մերսիներ.
> Իսկ նամակի մասը իրո՞ք արժե, նենց մի տեսակ շողոքորթելու տպավորություն ա թողում մոտս 
> Ես ճիշտն ասած գուգլելուց հետո հենց կոնկրետ իմ ծրագրին դիմած մեկի պատմածները գտա հարցազրույցի վերաբերյալ, հիմնականում ձեր ասած հարցերի տիպի հարցեր էին տվել, մեկ էլ էրասմուսի ուրիշ ծրագրերի մասին էին հարցրել, թե էլ որտեղ ա դիմել. Ֆինանսականն էլ էին հարցրել, թե ինչքանով ա հնարավոր , որ եթե սքոլարշիփ չտան, ուրիշ տեղից կարա ճարի, թե չէ.
> Բայց ամենավատը էն ա, որ ես չեմ հիշում, թե ծրագրին դիմելուց նախընտրությունը որ համալսարաններին եմ տվել  Չգիտեմ` արժե ասել, որ չեմ հիշում, թե մի ձև ծածկեմ


Էս վերջին անգամ շնորհակալական նամակ ես էլ եմ գրել, բայց նենց իմանալով չէր, ուղղակի ինձնից ինֆորմացիա ուզեցին, հարցազրույցից տասնհինգ րոպե հետո ուղարկեցի՝ սկզբում շնորհակալություն հայտնելով:

Շողոքորթություն ա, շողոքորթություն չի, Եվրոպայում հիմա դա ա անցնում:

----------

Lusina (07.02.2014)

----------


## Lusina

Ժող ուզում էի նորից մերսիներ ասել բոլորիդ խորհուրդների համար.
 Էսօր հարցազրույցը եղավ, ու ոնց-որ իմ մասով էլ բան չունեմ անելու.  :Unsure:  Հեսա շնորհակալական նամակն էլ կգրեմ ու վերջ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## Lusina

Էլի ես  :Jpit: 
Ժող ես էն 2-րդ դիմածս ծրագրից նամակ եմ ստացել, վռոդի անցել եմ, բայց սքոլարշիփի պահը ասում են հետո կգա հաստատ ա թե չէ. 
Սենց են գրել
"I am pleased to advise you that *you have been recommended for an Erasmus Mundus Category A scholarship* in our nominations to the Education, Audiovisual & Culture Executive Agency (EACEA) for the Erasmus Mundus Masters Course in Complex Systems Science, for study starting in Autumn 2014. "

Բայց վերջում էլ 

Whilst formally our offer of a scholarship is subject to confirmation from Brussels, we hope you will give it active consideration already. If your preference is for another perhaps similarly unconfirmed offer, please let us know. Once our nomination of you for a Scholarship is confirmed by the EACEA, *we hope to write to you confirming this offer of funding by mid-May 2014* and we will then expect you to reply within 2 weeks.

Իրո՞ք ֆորմալ ա, թե հնարավոր ա , որ EACEA-ն մերժի.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի ես 
> Ժող ես էն 2-րդ դիմածս ծրագրից նամակ եմ ստացել, վռոդի անցել եմ, բայց սքոլարշիփի պահը ասում են հետո կգա հաստատ ա թե չէ. 
> Սենց են գրել
> "I am pleased to advise you that *you have been recommended for an Erasmus Mundus Category A scholarship* in our nominations to the Education, Audiovisual & Culture Executive Agency (EACEA) for the Erasmus Mundus Masters Course in Complex Systems Science, for study starting in Autumn 2014. "
> 
> Բայց վերջում էլ 
> 
> Whilst formally our offer of a scholarship is subject to confirmation from Brussels, we hope you will give it active consideration already. If your preference is for another perhaps similarly unconfirmed offer, please let us know. Once our nomination of you for a Scholarship is confirmed by the EACEA, *we hope to write to you confirming this offer of funding by mid-May 2014* and we will then expect you to reply within 2 weeks.
> 
> Իրո՞ք ֆորմալ ա, թե հնարավոր ա , որ EACEA-ն մերժի.


Մեր ծրագրում ասում են՝ պատմության մեջ տենց դեպք չի էղել, էս ծրագիրը չգիտեմ ոնց ա: Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ՝ պիտի նույն կերպ լինի, որովհետև Բրյուսելը սարուձոր չի ընկնում, դնում հաստատում ա սաղին:

Ու համ էլ շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

Lusina (20.02.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Մեր ծրագրում ասում են՝ պատմության մեջ տենց դեպք չի էղել, էս ծրագիրը չգիտեմ ոնց ա: Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ՝ պիտի նույն կերպ լինի, որովհետև Բրյուսելը սարուձոր չի ընկնում, դնում հաստատում ա սաղին:
> 
> Ու համ էլ շնորհավոր


Ուխ , ինչ լավ ա.
Մերսիներ շատ.

----------


## Ruby Rue

Միգուցե սխալ թեմայում եմ գրում, բայց EVS կարճաժամկետ կամավորությունից ու summer school-երից ո՞վ տեղեկություններ ունի:  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միգուցե սխալ թեմայում եմ գրում, բայց EVS կարճաժամկետ կամավորությունից ու summer school-երից ո՞վ տեղեկություններ ունի:


Ռուբ, դրանք սաղ գալիս-գնում են, պիտի ինքդ հետևես: Եթե ԱՐՄԱԿԱԴ-ում գրանցված ես, հայտարարություններին ուշադիր էղի: Մեկ էլ մի քանի հատ ՀԿ կա Երևանում, իրանք են տենց ջահելներին տանում-բերում, հետաքրքրվի, տես՝ ինչ կարաս իմանաս:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Բյուր հետևում եմ, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում ՀԿ-ների հետ կապ ունենալ, մի տեսակ նե՜նց չեմ վստահում իրանց:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր հետևում եմ, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում ՀԿ-ների հետ կապ ունենալ, մի տեսակ նե՜նց չեմ վստահում իրանց:


Հա, հասկանում եմ, բայց ձրի գնալու միակ կամ ամենահավանական տարբերակն ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռուբ, եթե չեմ սխալվում EVS մենակ ՀԿ-ների միջոցով կարաս դիմես: Լավ կլինի բոլորի մոտ գրանցվես, opportunity-ները ստանաս ու օրեկան մի 5-10 հատի դիմես, անցնելու շանսը շատ քիչ է, հատկապես հարավային Եվրոպայի երկրներում (Իսպանիա, Իտալիա, Պորտուգալիա, Հունաստան), դրա համար պիտի լիքը տեղեր դիմես, մինչև ստացվի: Մի ժամանակ ես ICIRLD-ի միջոցով էի դիմում EVS, մի հատ Ֆինլանդիա անցա, բայց վիզայի հետ պրոբլեմներ առաջացան (նոր անձնագիր պիտի հանեի, բան ման), տենց դեդլայնին չհասցրեցի, մի հատ էլ Ռումինիա անցա, բայց պարզվեց գնալու տեղ չէր, հրաժարվեցի:

Ի դեպ Ակումբի Agni-ն էլ ա EVS արել Ռումինիայում, ուզում ես հետը խոսի, տես ինչով կարող ա օգնել:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Հա, նոր նայում էի, մենակ որոշ ՀԿ-ների միջոցով կարելի է գնալ: Ուղղակի էդ ՀԿ-ներն ինչ-որ մասնակցության վճար են ուզում, որը նախատեսված չի ու տենց շարունակ: Erasmus+-ում ոնց որ նույնիսկ Հայաստանի ՀԿ-ներն էլ organizer  ու coordinator չեն կարա լինեն: 
Նենց առանձին ծրագրերն էլ, ոչ EVS, ձրի չեն ու scholarship էլ համարյա չեն տալիս:
Աչքիս էս ամառ էլ թթվեցի տանը: -_-

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, նոր նայում էի, մենակ որոշ ՀԿ-ների միջոցով կարելի է գնալ: Ուղղակի էդ ՀԿ-ներն ինչ-որ մասնակցության վճար են ուզում, որը նախատեսված չի ու տենց շարունակ: Erasmus+-ում ոնց որ նույնիսկ Հայաստանի ՀԿ-ներն էլ organizer  ու coordinator չեն կարա լինեն: 
> Նենց առանձին ծրագրերն էլ, ոչ EVS, ձրի չեն ու scholarship էլ համարյա չեն տալիս:
> Աչքիս էս ամառ էլ թթվեցի տանը: -_-


Ոնց, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ անդամավճար ուզեն, ես ICIRLD-ին ոչ մի կոպեկ չէի տալիս, չնայած ստիպված էի որպես իրենց անդամ գրանցվել։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում  եթե անցնես ու մի տեղ գնաս, քեզ ուղարկող հայկական ՀԿ-ի հետ կապդ մինիմալ ա լինելու, գրեթե ամեն ինչով քեզ host անող ՀԿ-ն է զբաղվելու։ Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ EVS անելու լավ ու վատ երկրներ կան, օրինակ սկանդինավյան, գերմանական, ֆրանսիական, անգլիական ՀԿ-ները շատ լավ են կոորդինացնում ամեն ինչ, աշխատավարձը ժամանակին են տալիս, կամավորներին լավ են նայում, մինչդեռ ահավոր շատ բողոքներ կան որոշ արևելաեվրոպական երկրներից ու Իտալիայից, որ սարսափելի բարդակ ձևով են աշխատում, փողերը ուշացնում են, կամավորներին շահագործում են և այլն։

----------


## Ruby Rue

Անդամավճար չէ, participation fee, որն իրականում ծրագրում չկա ու չպետք ա լինի: Նման դեպքերի հետ շատ եմ առնչվել:
Համենայն դեպս մերսի, տեսնեմ ի՞նչ partner ՀԿ-ներ կան:

----------


## Dr.H.

Ողջույն, ժողովուրդ։) Մի հարց, գուցե մեկը տեղյակ լինի։) Մյունխենում 300-400 եվրոյով ամռանը սենյակ գտնելը ռեալ ա՞։ Կրթաթոշակ եմ ստացել հետազոտական ծրագրի համար  (DAAD), բայց պարզվեց բնակվելու տեղը ինքս պետք ա գտնեմ։ Հանրակացարաններում տեղ չկա, ինտերնետում էլ վարձով տների գներից սարսափում եմ :Smile:

----------

John (18.04.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Ողջույն, ժողովուրդ։) Մի հարց, գուցե մեկը տեղյակ լինի։) Մյունխենում 300-400 եվրոյով ամռանը սենյակ գտնելը ռեալ ա՞։ Կրթաթոշակ եմ ստացել հետազոտական ծրագրի համար  (DAAD), բայց պարզվեց բնակվելու տեղը ինքս պետք ա գտնեմ։ Հանրակացարաններում տեղ չկա, ինտերնետում էլ վարձով տների գներից սարսափում եմ


Որքանով ընկերներիցս եմ տեղյակ, Մյունխենում առհասարակ տուն գտնելը շատ դժվար ա.Եթե ինչ-որ համալսարանի հետ ա կապված հետազոտական ծրագիրը, գուցե իրենց դիմես, օգնեն գտնել. Երբեմն իրենց ուսանողներին օգնում են սենյակ գտնելու հարցում, նույնիսկ հանրակացարանից դուրս.

Նորություն նրանց համար, ով միտք ունի Անգլիա գնալ սովորելու.  TOEFL-ը արդեն չի անցնում իրենց մոտ, վիզա ստանալու համար ուրիշ տեստ ա պետք հանձնել(օր. IELTS.)

http://www.ets.org/important_update/...toefl_toeic_uk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորություն նրանց համար, ով միտք ունի Անգլիա գնալ սովորելու.  TOEFL-ը արդեն չի անցնում իրենց մոտ, վիզա ստանալու համար ուրիշ տեստ ա պետք հանձնել(օր. IELTS.)
> 
> http://www.ets.org/important_update/...toefl_toeic_uk


Այո՜, անգլիացիները գլխի ընկան, որ TOEFL-ն անգլերենի հետ կապ չունի  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ողջույն, ժողովուրդ։) Մի հարց, գուցե մեկը տեղյակ լինի։) Մյունխենում 300-400 եվրոյով ամռանը սենյակ գտնելը ռեալ ա՞։ Կրթաթոշակ եմ ստացել հետազոտական ծրագրի համար  (DAAD), բայց պարզվեց բնակվելու տեղը ինքս պետք ա գտնեմ։ Հանրակացարաններում տեղ չկա, ինտերնետում էլ վարձով տների գներից սարսափում եմ


կախված, թե սենյակ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում. եթե բնակարան նկատի ունես, մոռացի. եթե «կիսովի» բնակարան, այսպես ասած WG, որի ամեն մի սենյակը մեկն ա վարձում, ապա երկրում չգտնվելով ու անձամբ տեսակցության չայցելելով, դժվար կլինի, բայց ոչ անհնար: Օրեկան վարձով սենյակներ կան, ավելի թանկ են, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ դրանցից վերցնել 7-10 օրով. էտ ընթացքում սենյակների տեսակցության մի քանի (նվազագույնը տաս) հանդիպումներ նշանակել ու տեղում պայմանավորվել: 

էս էլ սայթը, ստեղի առաջարկներից լավ առաջարկներ չես գտնի՝ 

http://www.wg-gesucht.de/

----------


## Sagittarius

> կախված, թե սենյակ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում. եթե բնակարան նկատի ունես, մոռացի. եթե «կիսովի» բնակարան, այսպես ասած WG, որի ամեն մի սենյակը մեկն ա վարձում, ապա երկրում չգտնվելով ու անձամբ տեսակցության չայցելելով, դժվար կլինի, բայց ոչ անհնար: Օրեկան վարձով սենյակներ կան, ավելի թանկ են, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ դրանցից վերցնել 7-10 օրով. էտ ընթացքում սենյակների տեսակցության մի քանի (նվազագույնը տաս) հանդիպումներ նշանակել ու տեղում պայմանավորվել: 
> 
> էս էլ սայթը, ստեղի առաջարկներից լավ առաջարկներ չես գտնի՝ 
> 
> http://www.wg-gesucht.de/


հա. կարող ես նայել, հետները պայմանավորվես, սկապյով խոսաս վիեդեով. վարձով տվողները հիմնականում ուսանողներ են ու սովորաբար ընբռնումով են մոտենում ու կարող են տենց էլ համաձայնության գան

----------


## Dr.H.

> Որքանով ընկերներիցս եմ տեղյակ, Մյունխենում առհասարակ տուն գտնելը շատ դժվար ա.Եթե ինչ-որ համալսարանի հետ ա կապված հետազոտական ծրագիրը, գուցե իրենց դիմես, օգնեն գտնել. Երբեմն իրենց ուսանողներին օգնում են սենյակ գտնելու հարցում, նույնիսկ հանրակացարանից դուրս.


Մերսի արձագանքի համար։)

Ահա, Լյուդվիգ-Մաքսիմիլիանի համալսարանի դասախոսներից մեկի ղեկավարության տակ պետք ա կատարեմ հետազոտությունը, բայց ոնց հասկացա համալսարանը առանձին հանրակացարան չունի, մնացածում էլ մեկ-երկու սեմեստր պետք ա սպասել։) Հա մի քանի սայտ նայեցի, ճիշտ քաղաք չեմ ընտրել, բայց դե թեմայիս հետ կապ ունեցող մասնագետ մենակ Մյունխենում գտնվեց :Smile:  Աչքիս ամբողջ կրթաթոշակը տամ բնակարանին, տանից դուրս չգամ :Smile:

----------

Lusina (18.04.2014)

----------


## Dr.H.

> կախված, թե սենյակ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում. եթե բնակարան նկատի ունես, մոռացի. եթե «կիսովի» բնակարան, այսպես ասած WG, որի ամեն մի սենյակը մեկն ա վարձում, ապա երկրում չգտնվելով ու անձամբ տեսակցության չայցելելով, դժվար կլինի, բայց ոչ անհնար: Օրեկան վարձով սենյակներ կան, ավելի թանկ են, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ դրանցից վերցնել 7-10 օրով. էտ ընթացքում սենյակների տեսակցության մի քանի (նվազագույնը տաս) հանդիպումներ նշանակել ու տեղում պայմանավորվել: 
> 
> էս էլ սայթը, ստեղի առաջարկներից լավ առաջարկներ չես գտնի՝ 
> 
> http://www.wg-gesucht.de/


Ահա, կիսովի բնակարանը նկատի ունեի, թե չէ առանձինը շատ ճոխ կլիներ :Smile:  Մերսի շատ, հիմա տնտղեմ սայտը :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մերսի արձագանքի համար։)
> 
> Ահա, Լյուդվիգ-Մաքսիմիլիանի համալսարանի դասախոսներից մեկի ղեկավարության տակ պետք ա կատարեմ հետազոտությունը, բայց ոնց հասկացա համալսարանը առանձին հանրակացարան չունի, մնացածում էլ մեկ-երկու սեմեստր պետք ա սպասել։) Հա մի քանի սայտ նայեցի, ճիշտ քաղաք չեմ ընտրել, բայց դե թեմայիս հետ կապ ունեցող մասնագետ մենակ Մյունխենում գտնվեց Աչքիս ամբողջ կրթաթոշակը տամ բնակարանին, տանից դուրս չգամ


իմ տված սայթը նայի, հաստատ կգտնես ինչ-որ բան, ահա, էս էլ քեզ համար search եմ տվել Մյունխեն 

http://www.wg-gesucht.de/wg-zimmer-i...49bf0278a4f35a

մանրամասն քո մասին նամակ գրիր, թե ով ես, ինչ ես անելու Մյունխենում, որ վստահություն կառուցես, հետո, եթե համար կա, զանգի ու առաջարկի սկայպով հանդիպում. հնարավոր ա կանխավճար ուզեն, բայց մի քիչ որ ջանք թափես մի բան կգտնես, ամառը շատերն են իրանց սենյակները կարճ ժամանկում վարձով տալիս ու հենց արտասահմանցիներին:

----------


## Dr.H.

> իմ տված սայթը նայի, հաստատ կգտնես ինչ-որ բան, ահա, էս էլ քեզ համար search եմ տվել Մյունխեն 
> 
> http://www.wg-gesucht.de/wg-zimmer-i...49bf0278a4f35a
> 
> մանրամասն քո մասին նամակ գրիր, թե ով ես, ինչ ես անելու Մյունխենում, որ վստահություն կառուցես, հետո, եթե համար կա, զանգի ու առաջարկի սկայպով հանդիպում. հնարավոր ա կանխավճար ուզեն, բայց մի քիչ որ ջանք թափես մի բան կգտնես, ամառը շատերն են իրանց սենյակները կարճ ժամանկում վարձով տալիս ու հենց արտասահմանցիներին:


Sagittarius ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, ահագին օգնեցիր։ Մեկ էլ եթե անգլերեն գրեմ, հո չեն նեղվի՞։ Գերմաներեն նոր եմ սկսել սովորել, կրթաթոշակն էլ անգլերենով եմ ստացել :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, ահագին օգնեցիր։ Մեկ էլ եթե անգլերեն գրեմ, հո չեն նեղվի՞։ Գերմաներեն նոր եմ սկսել սովորել, կրթաթոշակն էլ անգլերենով եմ ստացել


բնավ, եթե ցուցակը նայես, հայտարարություններից որոշը նույնիսկ անգլերենով են գրած լինում. ու ինչպես ասեցի հայտարարություն տվողները մեծամասամբ ուսանողներ են լինում, որոնք անգլերեն են խոսում ու բավական ուրախ են լինում օտարազգիների հետ անգլերեն խոսելու հնարավորության համար: Գերմանիան Ֆրանսիայի նման չի, անգլերենը ողջունվում ա: Իհարկե, որ նամակում գրես, որ գերմաներեն ես սկել սովորել ու ուզում ես գերմաներենդ բարելավելու հնարավորություն ունենաս հարևաներիդ հետ, պլյուս կլինի քեզ համար:

հ.գ. իմիջայլոց, սխալ լինկ էի տվել, իմ տված լինկով սենյակ փնտրողների ցանկն էր, ահա առաջարկողները՝

http://www.wg-gesucht.de/wg-zimmer-i...b0490278a4f35a

----------


## Dr.H.

> բնավ, եթե ցուցակը նայես, հայտարարություններից որոշը նույնիսկ անգլերենով են գրած լինում. ու ինչպես ասեցի հայտարարություն տվողները մեծամասամբ ուսանողներ են լինում, որոնք անգլերեն են խոսում ու բավական ուրախ են լինում օտարազգիների հետ անգլերեն խոսելու հնարավորության համար: Գերմանիան Ֆրանսիայի նման չի, անգլերենը ողջունվում ա: Իհարկե, որ նամակում գրես, որ գերմաներեն ես սկել սովորել ու ուզում ես գերմաներենդ բարելավելու հնարավորություն ունենաս հարևաներիդ հետ, պլյուս կլինի քեզ համար:
> 
> հ.գ. իմիջայլոց, սխալ լինկ էի տվել, իմ տված լինկով սենյակ փնտրողների ցանկն էր, ահա առաջարկողները՝
> 
> http://www.wg-gesucht.de/wg-zimmer-i...b0490278a4f35a


Նորից շատ շնորհակալ եմ Sagittarius ջան: Մի բան էլ հարցնեմ, Haar-ում սենյակ գտա, նկարներով շատ դուրս եկավ, համալսարանից էլ տրանսպորտով 40 րոպե ա, ամիսը 450 եվրո, արժի վերցնել? Մանավանդ մենակ եմ լինելու, կոմունալ ծախսերն են մեջն են :Smile:

----------


## armatura

Ով գիտի UK-ում (հատկապես Oxford-ի կողմերը) 1 տարով անգլերեն սովորելու շատ էժան կամ բարեգործական ծրագրեր? Կամ թեկուզ ինչ-որ volunteer ծրագիր, որն իր մեջ ներառում է անգլերենի դասընթաց: Տարվա վերջ մեկ տարով մեկնում եմ UK, ուզում եմ կնոջս հետս տանել, իր վիզայի համար ինչ-որ ծրագիր է պետք, "ձեռի հետ էլ" անգլերենը լավացնի... Այնտեղ ինչ-որ սփյուռքահայ կազմակերպություններ կան, որոնցից արժի օգնություն ակնկալել այս հարցով?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ով գիտի UK-ում (հատկապես Oxford-ի կողմերը) 1 տարով անգլերեն սովորելու շատ էժան կամ բարեգործական ծրագրեր? Կամ թեկուզ ինչ-որ volunteer ծրագիր, որն իր մեջ ներառում է անգլերենի դասընթաց: Տարվա վերջ մեկ տարով մեկնում եմ UK, ուզում եմ կնոջս հետս տանել, իր վիզայի համար ինչ-որ ծրագիր է պետք, "ձեռի հետ էլ" անգլերենը լավացնի... Այնտեղ ինչ-որ սփյուռքահայ կազմակերպություններ կան, որոնցից արժի օգնություն ակնկալել այս հարցով?


Ի՞նչ վիզայով ես մեկնում։ Սովորաբար ՄԹ–ում եթե ամուսիններից մեկը վիզա է ունեն մյուսին էլ ավտոմատ նույն վիզայից տալիս են։

----------


## armatura

> Ի՞նչ վիզայով ես մեկնում։ Սովորաբար ՄԹ–ում եթե ամուսիններից մեկը վիզա է ունեն մյուսին էլ ավտոմատ նույն վիզայից տալիս են։


Դեռ չգիտեմ որ Tier-նա, վիզայի մասին բանակցությունները նոր են սկսվել, առայժմ ունեմ միայն Honorary clinical contract հիվանդների հետ աշխատելու համար: Գիտեմ որ կան "Dependent" տիպի վիզաներ  (ասենք Tier-4 վիզայով մեկնող սովորողը կարող է բերել հետը ընտանիքի անդամի Tier-4 -Dependent վիզայով), բայց որքանով է դա է հուսալի տարբերակ, չգիտեմ: Կուզենայի, որ որևէ 12-month կրթական ծրագրով գար, էդպես ինձնից ու դեսպանատան բյուրոկրատիայից անկախ կլիներ, համ էլ գիտելիք ու CV-ում գրելու բան ձեռք կբերեր...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դեռ չգիտեմ որ Tier-նա, վիզայի մասին բանակցությունները նոր են սկսվել, առայժմ ունեմ միայն Honorary clinical contract հիվանդների հետ աշխատելու համար: Գիտեմ որ կան "Dependent" տիպի վիզաներ  (ասենք Tier-4 վիզայով մեկնող սովորողը կարող է բերել հետը ընտանիքի անդամի Tier-4 -Dependent վիզայով), բայց որքանով է դա է հուսալի տարբերակ, չգիտեմ: Կուզենայի, որ որևէ 12-month կրթական ծրագրով գար, էդպես ինձնից ու դեսպանատան բյուրոկրատիայից անկախ կլիներ, համ էլ գիտելիք ու CV-ում գրելու բան ձեռք կբերեր...


Պիտի որ Tier 2 լինի, Tier 4–ը կարծեմ ուսանողական վիզան ա։ Չգիտեմ ինչի Dependent վիզա չեք ուզում, բայց դրանից հեշտ ստացվող վիզա չկա, ընդամենը քո վիզան, ամուսնության վկայականը մի քանի փասթաթղթերի հետ ու առանց ավելորդ բյուրոկրատիայի ու քաշքշուկի կտան վիզան։ Եթե CV-ի մեջ գրելու համար եք ուզում էդ ուրիշ բան, ուղղակի սկզբում հարցն էնպես էիր ձևակերպել, որ թվացել էր խնդիրը կնոջ համար վիզա ստանալն ա։

----------


## armatura

> Պիտի որ Tier 2 լինի, Tier 4–ը կարծեմ ուսանողական վիզան ա։ Չգիտեմ ինչի Dependent վիզա չեք ուզում, բայց դրանից հեշտ ստացվող վիզա չկա, ընդամենը քո վիզան, ամուսնության վկայականը մի քանի փասթաթղթերի հետ ու առանց ավելորդ բյուրոկրատիայի ու քաշքշուկի կտան վիզան։ Եթե CV-ի մեջ գրելու համար եք ուզում էդ ուրիշ բան, ուղղակի սկզբում հարցն էնպես էիր ձևակերպել, որ թվացել էր խնդիրը կնոջ համար վիզա ստանալն ա։


Որպես հիմնահարց, իրոք, վիզան է, բայց կուզենայի, որ ինքն էլ աճեր այդ դինամիկ միջավայրում, չնայած խիստ սահմանափակ ընտանեկան բյուջեին:

----------


## Lusina

> Էլի ես 
> Ժող ես էն 2-րդ դիմածս ծրագրից նամակ եմ ստացել, վռոդի անցել եմ, բայց սքոլարշիփի պահը ասում են հետո կգա հաստատ ա թե չէ. 
> Սենց են գրել
> "I am pleased to advise you that *you have been recommended for an Erasmus Mundus Category A scholarship* in our nominations to the Education, Audiovisual & Culture Executive Agency (EACEA) for the Erasmus Mundus Masters Course in Complex Systems Science, for study starting in Autumn 2014. "
> 
> Բայց վերջում էլ 
> 
> Whilst formally our offer of a scholarship is subject to confirmation from Brussels, we hope you will give it active consideration already. If your preference is for another perhaps similarly unconfirmed offer, please let us know. Once our nomination of you for a Scholarship is confirmed by the EACEA, *we hope to write to you confirming this offer of funding by mid-May 2014* and we will then expect you to reply within 2 weeks.
> 
> Իրո՞ք ֆորմալ ա, թե հնարավոր ա , որ EACEA-ն մերժի.





> Մեր ծրագրում ասում են՝ պատմության մեջ տենց դեպք չի էղել, էս ծրագիրը չգիտեմ ոնց ա: Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ՝ պիտի նույն կերպ լինի, որովհետև Բրյուսելը սարուձոր չի ընկնում, դնում հաստատում ա սաղին:
> 
> Ու համ էլ շնորհավոր


Անգլիայի նոր օրենքից հետո վստահ էի, որ սքոլարշիփի հարցում էլ պատմության մեջ փոփոխություն կլինի, էն էլ հաստատեցին  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անգլիայի նոր օրենքից հետո վստահ էի, որ սքոլարշիփի հարցում էլ պատմության մեջ փոփոխություն կլինի, էն էլ հաստատեցին


Շնորհավո՜ր  :Jpit: 
Եթե հարցեր լինեն էլի, ասա  :Smile:

----------

Lusina (19.05.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Շնորհավո՜ր 
> Եթե հարցեր լինեն էլի, ասա


Մերսիներ  :Jpit: 

Իրականում էս հիշացում էր իմ մասին, հեսա IELTS-ից պրծնեմ, էլի գալու եմ իմ հարցերով  :Blush:

----------


## Lusina

> .. հեսա IELTS-ից պրծնեմ, էլի գալու եմ իմ հարցերով


Ես իմ խոսքի տերն եմ  :Jpit: 

Ժող CAS-ը ստանալու փուլին եմ հասել, հիմա նամակ եմ ստացել, որով պետք ա հաստատեմ , որ բոլորս տվյալներս ճիշտ են, որ արդեն ուղարկեն.
Բոլոր  տվյալներս ճիշտ են, բայց " VERIFICATION OF QUALIFICATIONS" մասում մենակ բակալավրն են նշել, իսկ ես մագիստրատուրայի դիպլոմի պատճենն էլ եմ իրենց ուղարկել. Ընտրեցի տվյալ ավելացնելու տարբերակը, որ ավելացնեմ, բայց սենց կետ ա գրված.

iv. Please note, the qualification to be stated on your CAS must be the one we have accepted as meeting the entry requirement of the course you have been made an offer for. If you have additional qualifications these will not be stated on your CAS.

Հիմա ես ճի՞շտ եմ ենթադրում, որ Master-ը CAS-ի համար պետք չի , դրա համար չեն նշել, ոչ թե մոռացել են.

----------


## Lusina

> Ես իմ խոսքի տերն եմ 
> 
> Ժող CAS-ը ստանալու փուլին եմ հասել, հիմա նամակ եմ ստացել, որով պետք ա հաստատեմ , որ բոլորս տվյալներս ճիշտ են, որ արդեն ուղարկեն.
> Բոլոր  տվյալներս ճիշտ են, բայց " VERIFICATION OF QUALIFICATIONS" մասում մենակ բակալավրն են նշել, իսկ ես մագիստրատուրայի դիպլոմի պատճենն էլ եմ իրենց ուղարկել. Ընտրեցի տվյալ ավելացնելու տարբերակը, որ ավելացնեմ, բայց սենց կետ ա գրված.
> 
> iv. Please note, the qualification to be stated on your CAS must be the one we have accepted as meeting the entry requirement of the course you have been made an offer for. If you have additional qualifications these will not be stated on your CAS.
> 
> Հիմա ես ճի՞շտ եմ ենթադրում, որ Master-ը CAS-ի համար պետք չի , դրա համար չեն նշել, ոչ թե մոռացել են.


Որոշեցի ամեն դեպքում ավելացնել, վերանայեցին, հիմա էլ մենակ Master-ն են նշել ցուցակի մեջ  :Jpit:  
Լավ երևի արդեն շատ եմ մանրանում, հաստատեմ գնա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ter Vigen

Բարև ձեզ:Ես գիտեմ Գերմաներենի B1 մակարդակը ու ցանկություն ունեմ ավելի լավացնել գերմեներենի իմացությունս:Ինձ անհրաժեշտ է կրթական ծրագիր դեպի Ավստրիա կամ եթե հնարավոր է հենց Վիեննա:Կա այդպիսի ծրագիր ինչպիսին է DAAD-ն,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի խնդրում եմ օգնեք ինձ:Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## affectionate

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ես նույնպես ուզում եմ արտասահմանում կրթությունը շարունակելու որևէ ծրագրի մասնակցեմ, բայց քանի որ հիմա աշխատում եմ ու միայն ամառվա վերջին օգոստոս ամսին կկարողանամ ազատ լինել, գիտե՞ք այնպիսի ծրագրեր, որ ուղղակի լեզվի դասընթացներ կամ վերապատրաստումներ լինեն, ոչ թե երկարաժամկետ ուսումնական ծրագրեր

----------


## Arpine

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ես նույնպես ուզում եմ արտասահմանում կրթությունը շարունակելու որևէ ծրագրի մասնակցեմ, բայց քանի որ հիմա աշխատում եմ ու միայն ամառվա վերջին օգոստոս ամսին կկարողանամ ազատ լինել, գիտե՞ք այնպիսի ծրագրեր, որ ուղղակի լեզվի դասընթացներ կամ վերապատրաստումներ լինեն, ոչ թե երկարաժամկետ ուսումնական ծրագրեր


affectionate այդպիսին կարող է լինել ամառային դպրոցը, կարող ես փնտրել ամառային դպրոցների ծրագրեր, բայց շտապի՛ր  :Smile:

----------


## affectionate

Իսկ ամառային դպրոցները ամառվա բոլոր ամիսների համա՞ր չեն նախատեսված, ինձ պետք է, որ վերջին ամսին լինի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ամառային դպրոցները ամառվա բոլոր ամիսների համա՞ր չեն նախատեսված, ինձ պետք է, որ վերջին ամսին լինի


Ամառային դպրոցները տարբեր տևողություն են ունենում՝ մի շաբաթ, երկու շաբաթ, մի ամիս և այլն: Էնպես որ, ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա ճարել;

----------


## affectionate

Ապրեք, հուսադրեցիք, իսկ եթե ֆինանսական հնարավորություններս սուղ են նման ծրագրերին իմ միջոցներով գնալու համար, կա՞ն մրցույթներ, որոնք անցնելով կազմակերպությունները կարող են վճարել ծախսի գոնե մի մասը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապրեք, հուսադրեցիք, իսկ եթե ֆինանսական հնարավորություններս սուղ են նման ծրագրերին իմ միջոցներով գնալու համար, կա՞ն մրցույթներ, որոնք անցնելով կազմակերպությունները կարող են վճարել ծախսի գոնե մի մասը


Որոշ ամառային դպրոցներ ֆինանսավորումն էլ հետն են առաջարկում, որոշները ոչ, որոշները միայն մի մասը: Մի խոսքով, փորփրել է պետք

----------


## Blue

բարև բոլորին, ես սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ ԻԿՄ ֆակուլտետում, բայց ուզում եմ սովորել Սթենֆորդի համալսարանի  բակալավրիատում:Հարցս հետևյալն է . հնարավոր է ունենալ ԵՊՀ դիպլոմ , բայց ընդունվել  Սթենֆորդի համալսարանի  բակալավրիատ

----------


## ivy

Blue, բակալավրիատ ընդունվելու համար համալսարանական դիպլոմ պետք էլ չի, բայց ունենալը չի խանգարի:

----------


## Blue

ivy շատ լավ բան ասացիք  :Smile: , ուղղակի Stanford-ում 2 տիպի ընդունելություն կա բակալավրիատի համար freshman ու transfer application, որոնցից ոչ մեկի մեջ չի մտնում իմ կարգավիճակը:Ինչևէ , հույս տվեցիք: Կփորձեմ էլի ինչ-որ բան փորփրել:

----------


## ivy

Ծանոթ չեմ իրենց ընդունելությանը, բայց ամեն դեպքում, բակալավրի համար նախնական բարձրագույն կրթությունը չի կարող լինել պարտադիր պայման, ոչ էլ կարող է արգելք հանդիսանալ ընդունելության համար, եթե մարդ մինչ այդ ուրիշ տեղ է սովորել: Որպես ֆրեշմեն, կարծում եմ, ցանկացած դեպքում կարելի է դիմել, իսկ տրանսֆերի համար պիտի հետաքրքրվես՝ հնարավոր է քո դեպքում, թե չէ: Լավագույն միջոցը նամակ գրելն ու հարցնելն է:

----------


## Blue

Շնորհակալ եմ ivy, երևի հենց այդպես էլ անեմ... :Think:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.04.2015)

----------


## ՄարիՅան

Կներեք ով կարող է ինձ տեղեկություններ տալ ուսումս ԱՄՆ-ում շարունակելու մասին:

----------


## Artsruni

Բարև Ձեզ, մի հարց ունեմ: ԱՄՆ համալսարան դիմելիս պահաջների մեջ կա նաև Official Transcript-ի պահանջը, որն անմիջապես նախորդ ուսումնական հաստատություններից պետք է ուղարկվի: Հիմա ես պետք է դիմեմ Հայաստանում իմ ավարտած համալսարանը, որպեսզի նրանք ուղարկեն դիպլոմի միջուկը? ճիշտ եմ հասկանում? Մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում այս ամենը, կխնդրեի օգնեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև Ձեզ, մի հարց ունեմ: ԱՄՆ համալսարան դիմելիս պահաջների մեջ կա նաև Official Transcript-ի պահանջը, որն անմիջապես նախորդ ուսումնական հաստատություններից պետք է ուղարկվի: Հիմա ես պետք է դիմեմ Հայաստանում իմ ավարտած համալսարանը, որպեսզի նրանք ուղարկեն դիպլոմի միջուկը? ճիշտ եմ հասկանում? Մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում այս ամենը, կխնդրեի օգնեք:


Ընդհանրապես, official transcript-ը համալսարանի կնիքով հենց դիպլոմի միջուկն է, եթե անգլերեն չէ, ուրեմն նոտարով հաստատված թարգմանությամբ: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ԱՄն համալսարաններն ինչ ֆինտուֆլյուշկաներ ունեն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բարև Ձեզ, մի հարց ունեմ: ԱՄՆ համալսարան դիմելիս պահաջների մեջ կա նաև Official Transcript-ի պահանջը, որն անմիջապես նախորդ ուսումնական հաստատություններից պետք է ուղարկվի: Հիմա ես պետք է դիմեմ Հայաստանում իմ ավարտած համալսարանը, որպեսզի նրանք ուղարկեն դիպլոմի միջուկը? ճիշտ եմ հասկանում? Մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում այս ամենը, կխնդրեի օգնեք:


Չէ, համալսարանից չեն ուղարկի, կարծում եմ: Դու ինքդ կարող ես ուղարկել, եթե ունես՝ կից անգլերեն թարգմանությամբ: Բայց սենց բաները լավ կանես տվյալ համալսարանի հետ քո ապահովության համար ճշտես: Ամենաաբսուրդ հարցերդ էլ արխային գրի ուղարկի իրանց, էնտեղ տասնյակներով մարդիկ փող են ստանում, որ էդ հարցերին պատասխանեն:

----------


## ATRUSHAN

ԲԱՐև    ձեզ    ես   սովորում    եմ    բժշկական    քոլեջում     կցանկանայի    իմանալ    ԱՄՆ-ում     կամ      ՄԵԾ   Բրիտանիաում      որ    համալսարանում      կարող    եմ     սովորել  :

----------


## Շինարար

> ԲԱՐև    ձեզ    ես   սովորում    եմ    բժշկական    քոլեջում     կցանկանայի    իմանալ    ԱՄՆ-ում     կամ      ՄԵԾ   Բրիտանիաում      որ    համալսարանում      կարող    եմ     սովորել  :


Մեծ Բրիտանիայում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում սովորելու համար իմ համոզմամբ քեզ նախ և առաջ անգլերենի իմացության այնպիսի մակարդակ ա պետք, որ ինքուրույն կարողանաս գուգլել համալսարանների ցանկեր, առանձնացնել այդ համալսարաններից նրանք, որոնք քեզ հետաքրքրում են, գտնել դրանց կայքերում իմֆորմացիա այն մաիսն, թե ինչ է անհրաժեշտ անել այդ համալսարաններ ընդւոնվելու համար:

----------


## ivy

Հինգշաբթի օրը՝ մարտի 31-ին, ժամը 11:30-ին ԵՊՀ հոգեբանության և փիլիսոփայության ֆակուլտետի 305 լսարանում մի պրեզենտացիա եմ անելու արտասահմանում, մասնավորապես՝ Գերմանիայում սովորելու վերաբերյալ։ Հիմնական շեշտը լինելու է հոգեբանության և ընդհանրապես հասարակական գիտությունների ոլորտի վրա։ Բոլոր ցանկացողները կարող են մասնակցել: Մուտքն ազատ է:

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2016), John (29.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, թե արդյոք DAAD-ը որևէ կապ ունի գերմանական համալսարանների հետ: Նկատի ունեմ, երբ մեկին կրթաթոշակ են տալիս, համալսարանին զգուշացնում են, որ իրենց էս ինչ դիմորդը իրենց կրթաթոշակառուն ա: Կամ ընդհանրապես, համալսարանը դիմումը քննարկելիս հաշվի՞ ա առնում կրթաթոշակի փաստը:

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, թե արդյոք DAAD-ը որևէ կապ ունի գերմանական համալսարանների հետ: Նկատի ունեմ, երբ մեկին կրթաթոշակ են տալիս, համալսարանին զգուշացնում են, որ իրենց էս ինչ դիմորդը իրենց կրթաթոշակառուն ա: Կամ ընդհանրապես, համալսարանը դիմումը քննարկելիս հաշվի՞ ա առնում կրթաթոշակի փաստը:


Դաադը երկու տեսակի կրթաթոշակներ ունի: Առաջինը էն է, որ դու ինքդ ես համալսարանը ընտրում, քո ուզած մասնագիտությամբ դիմում ու դրան զուգնըթաց դիմում նաև Դաադին, որ քեզ կրթաթոշակ տա՝ ուսմանդ համար: Այսինքն՝ դիմումի երկու փաթեթ ես սարքում, մեկը՝ համալսարանի համար, մեկը՝ կրթաթոշակի: Ու համալսարանին էդքան էլ կարևոր չի, թե դու ոնց ես ֆինանսավորելու քո ուսումը: Համալսարան ընդունվել-չընդունվելու մասին որոշումը և կրթաթոշակ ստանալ-չստանալու մասին որոշումը մոտավորապես նույն ժամանակահատվածում են լինում, բայց մեկը մյուսից անկախ: Շատ հնարավոր է ասենք, որ համալսարան ընդունվես, բայց կրթաթոշակ չստանաս: Էդ դեպքում միշտ մնում է ֆինանսավորման մյուս երկու տարբերակները՝ ինքնաֆինասնավորում կամ հովանավոր:
Իսկ եթե համ համալսարան ես ընդունվում, համ Դաադ-ի կրթաթոշակ ես ստանում ուսմանդ համար, ապա էդ ժամանակ համալսարանդ ինֆորմացվում է, որ դու «Դաադ-ի կրթաթոշակառու» ես:

Դաադը նաև էնպիսի ծրագրեր ունի, որտեղ կրթաթոշակը արդեն նեռաված է կրթական ծրագրի մեջ: Այսինքն՝ դիմումի մի փաթեթ ես միայն ներկայացնում, առանձին համալսարանին չես դիմում: Բայց էդպիսի ծրագրերը շատ սպեցիֆիկ են ու քիչ, հիմնականում՝ հետազոտական աշխատանքների ու PhD համար:

----------

Ruby Rue (02.04.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Դաադը երկու տեսակի կրթաթոշակներ ունի: Առաջինը էն է, որ դու ինքդ ես համալսարանը ընտրում, քո ուզած մասնագիտությամբ դիմում ու դրան զուգնըթաց դիմում նաև Դաադին, որ քեզ կրթաթոշակ տա՝ ուսմանդ համար: Այսինքն՝ դիմումի երկու փաթեթ ես սարքում, մեկը՝ համալսարանի համար, մեկը՝ կրթաթոշակի: Ու համալսարանին էդքան էլ կարևոր չի, թե դու ոնց ես ֆինանսավորելու քո ուսումը: Համալսարան ընդունվել-չընդունվելու մասին որոշումը և կրթաթոշակ ստանալ-չստանալու մասին որոշումը մոտավորապես նույն ժամանակահատվածում են լինում, բայց մեկը մյուսից անկախ: Շատ հնարավոր է ասենք, որ համալսարան ընդունվես, բայց կրթաթոշակ չստանաս: Էդ դեպքում միշտ մնում է ֆինանսավորման մյուս երկու տարբերակները՝ ինքնաֆինասնավորում կամ հովանավոր:
> Իսկ եթե համ համալսարան ես ընդունվում, համ Դաադ-ի կրթաթոշակ ես ստանում ուսմանդ համար, ապա էդ ժամանակ համալսարանդ ինֆորմացվում է, որ դու «Դաադ-ի կրթաթոշակառու» ես:
> 
> Դաադը նաև էնպիսի ծրագրեր ունի, որտեղ կրթաթոշակը արդեն նեռաված է կրթական ծրագրի մեջ: Այսինքն՝ դիմումի մի փաթեթ ես միայն ներկայացնում, առանձին համալսարանին չես դիմում: Բայց էդպիսի ծրագրերը շատ սպեցիֆիկ են ու քիչ, հիմնականում՝ հետազոտական աշխատանքների ու PhD համար:


Իմ դիմած ծրագրի պարագայում կրթաթոշակի ու համալսարան առանձին ես դիմում: Տվյալ պահին արդեն կրթաթոշակս ստացել եմ, բայց համալսարան դեռ չեմ դիմել, քանի որ դեդլայնը մեկը ապրիլի կեսին ա, հետն էլ` սպասում էի կրթաթոշակի պատասխանին, որ նոր դիմեի: Ինձ ավելի շատ «ներքին կարգն» ա հետաքրքրում, որի մասին ԴԱԱԴ-ի գրասենյակում չեն ասում:
Ինձ հետաքրքրում էր, թե համալսարանի համար տարբերություն կա՞, որ կրթաթոշակ ես ստանում, թե՞ մեկ ա իրանց: Էսքան ժամանակ դեռ որևէ մեկին չգիտեմ ուղղակի որ կրթաթոշակը ստացել ա, բայց համալսարան չի ընդունվել:

----------


## ivy

> Իմ դիմած ծրագրի պարագայում կրթաթոշակի ու համալսարան առանձին ես դիմում: Տվյալ պահին արդեն կրթաթոշակս ստացել եմ, բայց համալսարան դեռ չեմ դիմել, քանի որ դեդլայնը մեկը ապրիլի կեսին ա, հետն էլ` սպասում էի կրթաթոշակի պատասխանին, որ նոր դիմեի: Ինձ ավելի շատ «ներքին կարգն» ա հետաքրքրում, որի մասին ԴԱԱԴ-ի գրասենյակում չեն ասում:
> Ինձ հետաքրքրում էր, թե համալսարանի համար տարբերություն կա՞, որ կրթաթոշակ ես ստանում, թե՞ մեկ ա իրանց: Էսքան ժամանակ դեռ որևէ մեկին չգիտեմ ուղղակի որ կրթաթոշակը ստացել ա, բայց համալսարան չի ընդունվել:


Համալսարանի համար քո ֆինանսավորման ձևը կարևոր չի: Իսկ եթե կրթաթոշակի պատասխանն արդեն ունես, ապա համալսարան դիմելիս ինքդ էլ կարող ես գրել, որ ստացել ես կրթաթոշակ, դա ընդամենը ցույց կտա, որ դու «ուժեղ» դիմորդ ես. կրթաթոշակ ամեն մեկը չի, որ ստանում է, դա որակի նշան է: 
Բայց դե կրթաթոշակ ստացած մարդու համար համալսարան ընդունվելը պիտի որ սենց թե նենց խաղ ու պար լինի  :Wink:

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.04.2016), Ruby Rue (02.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2016)

----------


## Crossik

Բարև ձեզ, ես 30 տարեկան եմ, անցած տարի եմ ավարտել ուսումս, օտար լեզու և գրականություն բաժինը:Հնարավո՞ր է ուսումս շարունակեմ գերմանիայում, լսել եմ , որ 30-ից հետո դժվար է լինում ընդուվել ինչ-որ տեղ առավել ևս կրթաթոշակ ստանալու հնարավորություն ունենալ:Եվ եթե այնուամենայնիվ հնարավոր է, ինչ-որ տարբերակ կա , որ ոչ իմ ավարտած մասնագիտությամբ շարունակեմ, այլ ընտրեմ մեկ այլ ոլորտ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև ձեզ, ես 30 տարեկան եմ, անցած տարի եմ ավարտել ուսումս, օտար լեզու և գրականություն բաժինը:Հնարավո՞ր է ուսումս շարունակեմ գերմանիայում, լսել եմ , որ 30-ից հետո դժվար է լինում ընդուվել ինչ-որ տեղ առավել ևս կրթաթոշակ ստանալու հնարավորություն ունենալ:Եվ եթե այնուամենայնիվ հնարավոր է, ինչ-որ տարբերակ կա , որ ոչ իմ ավարտած մասնագիտությամբ շարունակեմ, այլ ընտրեմ մեկ այլ ոլորտ:


Եթե PhD եք ուզում անել, 30-ից հետո հնարավոր է: 
Տարիքային սահմանափակման մասին էլ եթե հատուկ նշված չի ծրագրում, կարծում եմ՝ չարժե անհանգստանալ: Համենայնդեպս, մի ծրագրում 30-անց մի քանի հոգի կային: Մասնագիտությունն էլ փոխել իհարկե հնարավոր ա, եթե լավ մոտիվացիոն նամակ գրեք ու ուժեղ սիվի ունենաք:

----------

Շինարար (17.04.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բարև ձեզ, ես 30 տարեկան եմ, անցած տարի եմ ավարտել ուսումս, օտար լեզու և գրականություն բաժինը:Հնարավո՞ր է ուսումս շարունակեմ գերմանիայում, լսել եմ , որ 30-ից հետո դժվար է լինում ընդուվել ինչ-որ տեղ առավել ևս կրթաթոշակ ստանալու հնարավորություն ունենալ:Եվ եթե այնուամենայնիվ հնարավոր է, ինչ-որ տարբերակ կա , որ ոչ իմ ավարտած մասնագիտությամբ շարունակեմ, այլ ընտրեմ մեկ այլ ոլորտ:


Ես իմ PhD-ն երեսունից հետո եմ սկսել, ընկերներիցս մեկն էլ քառասունից հետո մասթեր ա անում: տարիքային դիսկրիմինացիա հազվադեպ ա հանդիպում, դեռ որ միակ կրթաթոշակը, որում տարիքային սահմանափակում եմ ես անձամբ տեսել, այսինքն՝ իրանցից տեղեկացել, Գյուլպենկյանն ա: 

ինչպես Բյուրն ասաց՝ մոտիվացիոն նամակը շատ կարևոր ա, իսկ ուժեղ մոտիվացիոն նամակ գրելու համար իրոք ձեր մասնագիտացումը պիտի լինի անձամբ ձեզ շատ հետաքրքիր, որ կարողանանքողջ էնտուզիազմը փոխանցել: Ասենք՝ ես դրամատուրգիայի ուսւոմնասիրությամբ եմ զբաղվում, մոտիվացոն նամակիս շեշտը նրա վրա էր, թե ինչ հրաշք բան ա պիե կարդալը ու ինչքան բան են կորցնում էն մարդիկ, ովքեր դա չեն գիտակցում: Ասենք՝ պիտի իրոք սիրես պիես կարդալ, որ մտքովդ անցնի նման բան գրել էլի: ես միշտ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս՝ PhD-ի դեպքում նախ որոշել, թե ինչ թեմայով եք ուզում զբաղվել, հետո փնտրել, թե էդ թեմայով զբաղվելու համար ինչ ծրագրերի կարող եք փնտրել, ոչ թե գտնել ծրագրեր ու համապատասխանացնել ձեր ցանկությունները էդ ծրագրին: Չնայած սա ընդամենը իմ տարբերակն ա, նենց չի որ բոլորի համար կարող ա ճիշտ լինի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.04.2016)

----------


## Crossik

Շնորհակալություն բոլորիցդ պատասխանելու համար, տարիքի համար ես էլ արդեն ճշտեցի որ խնդիր չի լինի։ Daad-ի Երևանյան գրասենյակից տեղեկացա, որ մասնգիտություն փոխելը շատ դժվար կլինի մասթերի համար, մեկ այլ տարբերակ է բակալավրը, որ նորից պիտի սովորեմ, բայց իրենք ֆինանսավորում են միայն մասթերից սկասած։ Կցանկանյի իմանալ ուրիշ ի՞նչ ծրագրեր կան, որոնք ֆինանսավորում են բակալավրը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալություն բոլորիցդ պատասխանելու համար, տարիքի համար ես էլ արդեն ճշտեցի որ խնդիր չի լինի։ Daad-ի Երևանյան գրասենյակից տեղեկացա, որ մասնգիտություն փոխելը շատ դժվար կլինի մասթերի համար, մեկ այլ տարբերակ է բակալավրը, որ նորից պիտի սովորեմ, բայց իրենք ֆինանսավորում են միայն մասթերից սկասած։ Կցանկանյի իմանալ ուրիշ ի՞նչ ծրագրեր կան, որոնք ֆինանսավորում են բակալավրը։


Բակալավրի ֆինանսավորում ճարելը շատ դժվար ա: Եթե գաղտնիք չի, ինչ եք ուզում սովորել, որ էդպես արմատապես տարբերվում ա ձեր մասնագիտությունից:

----------


## Crossik

ես մասնագիտույամբ անգլերեն լեզվի ուսուցչուհի եմ, բայց երբեկ չեմ աշխատել այդ ոլորտում, հիմա ցանկանում եմ սովորել IT ցանցեր, որովհետեվ աշխատանքի բերումով առնչվել եմ այդ բնագավառին ու ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ է դարձել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես մասնագիտույամբ անգլերեն լեզվի ուսուցչուհի եմ, բայց երբեկ չեմ աշխատել այդ ոլորտում, հիմա ցանկանում եմ սովորել IT ցանցեր, որովհետեվ աշխատանքի բերումով առնչվել եմ այդ բնագավառին ու ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ է դարձել։


Եթե աշխատանքային փորձ ունեք ու կարող եք հիմնավորել որոշակի նախնական գիտելիքներ ծրագրին դիմելիս, կարծում եմ՝ խնդիր չի լինի: Կարծում եմ՝ ավելի հեշտ ա մասնագիտություն փոխելով մագիստրատուրա գնալ, քան բակալավրի ֆինանսավորում ճարել:

----------


## Շինարար

> ես մասնագիտույամբ անգլերեն լեզվի ուսուցչուհի եմ, բայց երբեկ չեմ աշխատել այդ ոլորտում, հիմա ցանկանում եմ սովորել IT ցանցեր, որովհետեվ աշխատանքի բերումով առնչվել եմ այդ բնագավառին ու ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ է դարձել։


Ինձթվում ա անհնար բան չկա, ձեր անգլերենի իմացությամբ պիտի որ դժվար չլինի քրքրել ձեզ հետաքրքրող բուհերի կայքերը, տեսնել՝ դիմելու համար անհրաժեշտ քննությունները, կրթաթոշակի հնարավորությունները: Բյուրն ասում ա՝ ավելի դժվար ա, բայց չի ասում՝ անհնար ա: Բուհերի մեծ մասը ամեն դեպքում սահմանափակ թվով հնարավորություններ ունենում են փայլուն դիմորդների համար, իսկ թե ինչը կհամարվի փայլուն, երբեք չես կարող իմանալ: գուց եինչ-որ հանձնաժողով որոշի, որ անգլերենի ուսուցչուհի ցանկությունը մասնագիտանալ ՏՏ ոլորտում նրան դարձնում ա փայլուն դիմորդ, բայց կան նաև որոշ ստանդարտ քննություններ բակալավրի դիմորդների համար՝ տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր, պետք ա համալսարանների կայքերից ճշտեք: Փորձեք, գուցե ստացվում ա: Հետո կկիսվեք մեզ հետ անպայամն, թե ոնց արեցիք, ինչ արեցիք:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձթվում ա անհնար բան չկա, ձեր անգլերենի իմացությամբ պիտի որ դժվար չլինի քրքրել ձեզ հետաքրքրող բուհերի կայքերը, տեսնել՝ դիմելու համար անհրաժեշտ քննությունները, կրթաթոշակի հնարավորությունները: Բյուրն ասում ա՝ ավելի դժվար ա, բայց չի ասում՝ անհնար ա: Բուհերի մեծ մասը ամեն դեպքում սահմանափակ թվով հնարավորություններ ունենում են փայլուն դիմորդների համար, իսկ թե ինչը կհամարվի փայլուն, երբեք չես կարող իմանալ: գուց եինչ-որ հանձնաժողով որոշի, որ անգլերենի ուսուցչուհի ցանկությունը մասնագիտանալ ՏՏ ոլորտում նրան դարձնում ա փայլուն դիմորդ, բայց կան նաև որոշ ստանդարտ քննություններ բակալավրի դիմորդների համար՝ տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր, պետք ա համալսարանների կայքերից ճշտեք: Փորձեք, գուցե ստացվում ա: Հետո կկիսվեք մեզ հետ անպայամն, թե ոնց արեցիք, ինչ արեցիք:


Բակալավրի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ խնդիր էլ կա: Անգլերեն բակալավրիատներ Գերմանիայում համարյա չկան, արտասահմանցի դիմորդներին սովորաբար ցուցակների վերջեր են գցում, ի տարբերություն մագիստրատուրայի, որոնք թե՛ անգլերեն են, թե՛ նույնիսկ գերմաներեն լինելու դեպքում արտասահմանցի ուսանողներին ավելի հասանելի են:

----------


## ivy

Բյուրն ու Շինն արդեն ահագին գրեցին, ես էլ ուղղակի կայքերը տամ, որտեղ կարող ես գտնել Գերմանիայում անգլիալեզու բոլոր ծրագրերը թե բակալավրի, թե մագիստրատուրայի համար:
Նայիր *էստեղ*: Քլիք ես անում՝ բակալավր կամ մագիստր կամ երկուսն էլ, ներքևում ընտրում ես լեզուն ու քո ուզած մասնագիտությունը կամ ոլորտը ու փնտրում:

Կրթաթոշակներն էլ կարող ես *էստեղ* փնտրել ու ԻՆՔԴ դիմել՝ առանց հայաստանյան գրասենյակի միջամտության: Կան կրթաթոշակներ, որոնք հենց միանգամից կրթական ծրագիրն էլ մեջն են ներառում, այսինքն պետք չի մի հատ էլ առանձին համալսարանին դիմել: Ու կան կրթաթոշակներ, որոնք կրթական ծրագրից առանձին են, այսինքն՝ պիտի մի հատ էլ համալսարանին առանձին դիմես:
Փնտրելիս գրում ես երկիրը՝ Հայաստան ու քո ուզած մասնագիտական ոլորտը ու նայում ես, թե ինչեր կան: Կամ կարող ես մենակ երկիրը գրել ու նայել, թե Հայաստանից եկող ուսանողների համար ընդհանրապես ինչ կրթաթոշակներ կան:

Մասնագիտություն փոխելը, ինչպես ասեցին, անհնար բան չի: Առավել ևս եթե ունես տվյալ ոլորտում աշխատանքային փորձ, պիտի որ միանգամայն հնարավոր լինի: Գերմանացիների համար շատ կարոևր են աշխատանքային փորձը վկայող թղթերը: Եթե գործատուներից կարող ես տեղեկանքներ կամ երաշխավորագրեր վերցնել, որտեղ նշված է քո «նոր» մասնագիտության ոլորտում ինչեր ես արել, շատ կօգնի դա քեզ:

----------

Ripsim (19.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2016), Շինարար (19.04.2016)

----------


## Crossik

Շնորհակալություն բոլորիցդ խորհուրդների համար։ Ես էլ չէի ցանկանա նորից բակալավր սովորել,կփորձեմ տարբերակ գտնեմ մագիստրատուրա ընդունվելաու համար։ Եթե մոտս ստացվի ամպայման կկիսվեմ արդյունքներով ։)

----------


## Rozali

Բարև ձեզ.. Ես մանկաբարձուհի եմ,, ուզում եմ բժշկական գիտելիքներս բարձրացնեմ սովորելով ԱՄՆ ի որևէ երկրում,, ինչու չէ նաև աշխատելու… ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք որտեղ դիմեմ??

----------

